# Name The Movie



## greyhound (Nov 23, 2007)

A forum that I used to frequent had a topic where you would name the movie according to a screenshot that someone posted. 

One person posts a screenshot of a film, any film (keep it clean), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. It's usual for 2-3 images to get posted per day. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

I'll start with something simple







I uploaded this to http://imageshack.us/ as there is less of a chance it won't be accessible or blocked by ad software. Make sure not to include the name of the film/actor or any kind of information about the film in the filename and please keep the images to a suitable size.

I guess it's about time that the guessers started guessing, so name the movie.


----------



## lagman (Nov 23, 2007)

12 Monkeys?


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 23, 2007)

Die Hard?


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

Die Hard 4?


----------



## greyhound (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> Die Hard 4?



correct

sorry shaun, need to be more specific

your turn Jax


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 23, 2007)

DUH!
resident evil 3 methinks
i still havent seen the film though


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

You are correct, xcalibur!

Your turn.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Nov 23, 2007)

Bourne Ultimatum?


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 23, 2007)

got it right lagman, ur go

btw, did you cheat?


----------



## silverspoon (Nov 23, 2007)

.


----------



## lagman (Nov 23, 2007)

Let's try with that one.
I didn't cheated BTW


----------



## Westside (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello there?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I cheated BTW :'(


----------



## lagman (Nov 23, 2007)

No.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 23, 2007)

taxi


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

The Godfather: Part 2?


----------



## lagman (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> taxi
> 
> 
> Almost
> ...


Nop

Full image:


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

Taxi Driver. I know that's De Niro!


----------



## lagman (Nov 23, 2007)

Jax wins.


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

Me again!


----------



## Westside (Nov 23, 2007)

Me myself and Irene.


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

And Westside wins this round!


----------



## lagman (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok, I'll post one, Westside can take my next turn


----------



## Spikey (Nov 23, 2007)

ET


----------



## GBA_Temper (Nov 23, 2007)

Star Wars? lol


----------



## lagman (Nov 23, 2007)

Spikey's turn.


----------



## Spikey (Nov 23, 2007)

This one is easy.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 23, 2007)

haha this is spinal tap!


----------



## Spikey (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> haha this is spinal tap!


Winner


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 23, 2007)

ok here's another semi-easy one


----------



## ZeminkoX (Nov 23, 2007)

Image is protected by the looks of it.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 23, 2007)

hmm is this working for anyone else? it comes up for me but it could be because it's in my cache already.


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## GBA_Temper (Nov 23, 2007)

DVD TIMES? That is what it looks like lol


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 23, 2007)

haha jax got it

i don't know what happened..i guess it was protected haha...confused...


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

Next time, check if the picture name has no clues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This one's a bitch...


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> Next time, check if the picture name has no clues


Jay & Silent Bob Strikes Back.


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

That was fast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hadrian got it.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 23, 2007)

This should be easy for any gorehound out there:


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

I want to say Army of Darkness...


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> I want to say Army of Darkness...


Full title?


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to say Army of Darkness...
> ...



Sigh...

Evil Dead III: Army of Darkness.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hadrian @ Nov 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 23 2007 said:
> ...








Sorry for being anal (who doesn't love anal?) but erm yeah!


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

Also known as Captain Supermarket in Japan (seriously).






This one's easy!


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 23, 2007)

DAmn..!
I KNEW THIS ONE


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> Also known as Captain Supermarket in Japan (seriously).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monty Python's The Meaning of Life?


----------



## Jax (Nov 23, 2007)

Bingo!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 23, 2007)

Too easy?


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 23, 2007)

back to teh futurzz?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> back to teh futurzz?


Its not that one.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 23, 2007)

i never seen that movie (atleast i think i dont) and for some reason I thought it was back to the future


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > back to teh futurzz?
> ...


is that biff?
then it has to be the second one


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hadrian @ Nov 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 23 2007 said:
> ...


Which is called?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 23, 2007)

Back to the Future Part II  ?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 23, 2007)

QUOTE(laminaatplaat @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> Back to the Future Part IIÂ ?


Huzzah!

Your go.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 23, 2007)

(if TS thinks it's time for a tip, just let me know)


----------



## greyhound (Nov 23, 2007)

you only posted it 10 minutes ago, it's a big community someone may know

EDIT: Maybe you should post another pic or some kind of hint


----------



## greyhound (Nov 23, 2007)

15 mins then i'll post a new one


----------



## greyhound (Nov 23, 2007)

bumpage


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 23, 2007)

Good luck chuck?

P.S.:
DANE COOK IS A DOUCHE


----------



## greyhound (Nov 23, 2007)

correct

your turn


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 24, 2007)

one of my favorite films by one of my favorite actors


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

anchorman


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 24, 2007)

im going to sleep now... its 2 am here
your go greyhound


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2007)

Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

correct


----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2007)

Peas of cake -the cake is a lie-


----------



## Westside (Nov 24, 2007)

Austin powers?


----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2007)

Nop.


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

looks like a weird version of charlie and the chocolate factory


----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2007)

nop, a clue: The movie is British just like Austin Powers and the _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_ book.


----------



## Westside (Nov 24, 2007)

Can you give us a hint lagman?  Is it a Mexican movie?
-Oops too late


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 24, 2007)

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

never seen it, but it's on my list


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Westside (Nov 24, 2007)

Reservoir Dogs?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nope


----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2007)

Balls of Fury?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nope
Westside was closer


----------



## LokusT (Nov 24, 2007)

True Romance

Oh, and good day/afternoon/evening to all.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 24, 2007)

LokusT, you are a winner


----------



## Taras (Nov 24, 2007)

Chris Walken,

Must be Things to do in Denver when you're dead.

Or Suicide Kings...


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 24, 2007)

suicide kings?


----------



## LokusT (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Westside (Nov 24, 2007)

Goldfinger?


----------



## Taras (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(LokusT @ Nov 24 2007 said:


>




Once upon a time in America


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

croupier


----------



## LokusT (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(LokusT @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Once upon a time in America



Correct


----------



## LokusT (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone want to volunteer to do the next one seeing as it's gone a bit quiet?


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

Taras is offline, go for it


----------



## Taras (Nov 24, 2007)

http://haacked.com/images/ShoNuffFullSize.gif


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

wtf?


----------



## LokusT (Nov 24, 2007)

nm....


----------



## LokusT (Nov 24, 2007)

The Shogun of Harlem from The Last Dragon.... had to cheat because that was horribly obscure.....


----------



## Taras (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(LokusT @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> The Shogun of Harlem from The Last Dragon.... had to cheat because that was horribly obscure.....



Yes. Now everyone should go rent this classic of Motown cinema.


----------



## LokusT (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll willingly pay for the rental if anyone can unashamedly ask for a copy....

Anyway, next one:


----------



## Tommy_T (Nov 24, 2007)

I believe thats The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada?


----------



## LokusT (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Tommy_T @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> I believe thats The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada?



Correct


----------



## Tommy_T (Nov 24, 2007)

Heres a nice one.


----------



## Reduxed (Nov 24, 2007)

dam, i know this one but forgot..


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

i hate it


----------



## LokusT (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks familiar, but I'm ultimately clueless :\


----------



## Tommy_T (Nov 24, 2007)

Its been 10 minutes now so i thought i'd put up a hint.


----------



## LokusT (Nov 24, 2007)

D'oh...... Existenz


----------



## Tommy_T (Nov 24, 2007)

Correct!


----------



## LokusT (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm gonna duck out on guessing the next one....


----------



## Taras (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(LokusT @ Nov 24 2007 said:


>




Anne Heche, huh? Six days and seven nights.


----------



## LokusT (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha, no, but that made me lol a fair bit.


----------



## LokusT (Nov 24, 2007)

No takers?


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 24, 2007)

Zatoichi: The Blind Swordsman

That's Takashi Miike, one of the premiere Japanese directors.


----------



## LokusT (Nov 24, 2007)

Correct on all counts, except for it being Takeshi Kitano.


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(LokusT @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Correct on all counts, except for it being Takeshi Kitano.



Japanese people all look the same anyway.


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 24, 2007)

Point Break


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 24, 2007)

This ones a pretty recent flick (top class film BTW) :


----------



## Westside (Nov 24, 2007)

Eastern Promises?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 24, 2007)

Nope sorry.  I watched Easern Promises last night though, awesome flick.  I love Cronenberg.


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

hint please


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 24, 2007)

It's a recent Brit-flick biopic.


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

no idea


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 24, 2007)

Rise Of The Footsoldier


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

you may as well go again considering you're about and noone got it

damn, you must've got as little sleep as me


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(laminaatplaat @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> (if TS thinks it's time for a tip, just let me know)




it was THX 1138 , it is the first SF movie George Lucas ever made. It is a very good movie (a classic!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on the left you see a painting of Jesus by Hans Memling portrayed as "OMM 0000" in the movie.

( i was asleep so i couldnt give a hint  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

i'll go


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 24, 2007)

Dead Man!


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

correct


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(LokusT @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> No takers?



the host maybe? gweomaul or something like that


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 24, 2007)

ok heres one






if that one is blocked let me know i'll post another


----------



## Taras (Nov 24, 2007)

Mean Streets?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 24, 2007)

haha yeah wow..didn't think anyone would get it so fast. Taras turn.


----------



## Taras (Nov 24, 2007)

http://hotdog.nomadlife.org/The%20jesus%20big.jpg

Dang, I couldn't find the screen pic I wanted. So here is an easy one.


----------



## Taras (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay another hint, same movie.

http://matyys1.webpark.pl/profile_dude.jpg


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 24, 2007)

Big Lebowksi!
I'm the dude, man!

Someone can take my turn if they want!


----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2007)

Easy.


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

trainspotting


----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2007)

yes


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2007)

March of the Penguins? XD


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

correct


----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Jax (Nov 24, 2007)

Scarface?


----------



## lagman (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## Jax (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

tremors


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

higher learning?


----------



## Jax (Nov 24, 2007)

greyhound got it


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh sorry guys I just realised your only supposed to post if you got it right.


----------



## greyhound (Nov 24, 2007)

keep it going, we'll use your one to save me posting a new one


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 24, 2007)

sorry about that again greyhound! Its a nice and easy one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seems you guys need a hint the guy in the pic is 2pac!!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 24, 2007)

menace to society?


----------



## nloding (Nov 24, 2007)

Juice, with Omar Epps.


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Juice, with Omar Epps.



correct


----------



## greyhound (Nov 25, 2007)

well i got the actor right, i suppose


----------



## nloding (Nov 25, 2007)

A brilliant film, best of last year, with a subtle (or maybe not-so-subtle) homage to Pink Floyd in the background.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2007)

Children Of Men.  Excellent movie.  Clive Owen is a fantastic actor.






HINT : It's the most famous Troma movie of them all.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 25, 2007)

toxic avenger !?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2007)

Correct!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 25, 2007)

and yes thats a shotgun with a silencer


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, that's the first one that's really stumped me! I don't recognize the scene or the actors! Any chance of a hint, not that I think it'll help me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2007)

EDIT : Double post.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 25, 2007)

its a new movie directed by the choen brothers 

IF you havent seen it run to the movies theaters NOW ! 

should i name it ?


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 25, 2007)

no country for old men?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 25, 2007)

CORRECT !


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 25, 2007)

No country for Old Men? It's something like that.

Edit- too late


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2007)

I really want to see that, it's not out in the theaters in the UK for a while though dammit!  Is it good? And bring on the next pic!


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 25, 2007)

nvm


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 25, 2007)

kinda easy


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 25, 2007)

MCLOVIN !   

superbad !


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 25, 2007)

Correct!


----------



## greyhound (Nov 25, 2007)

he had more than enough time


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 25, 2007)

Dr Dolittle


----------



## greyhound (Nov 25, 2007)

nope, one of the actors was "Bull" in Backdraft


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2007)

Sky High?


----------



## greyhound (Nov 25, 2007)

yep, you're good at this


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2007)

I watch too many movies!


----------



## nloding (Nov 25, 2007)

Mortal Kombat is my guess ... Rayden.

*EDIT:* Maybe not, maybe Highlander?  Otherwise, I'll need a hint.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 25, 2007)

no its from Big trouble in little china 

lol


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 25, 2007)

nevermind....very late....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep it's Big Trouble In Little China. Nice one!


----------



## nloding (Nov 26, 2007)

Since no one else has stepped up, here's another one:







I love this film.  Highly recommended.  Also a play, that's hint #1.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 26, 2007)

The House of Yes (1997)?
I looked at the URL >_


----------



## nloding (Nov 26, 2007)

Damn, I thought URL was missing it!

Your turn then.


----------



## greyhound (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 26, 2007)

Hint!


----------



## SaiZou (Nov 26, 2007)

dumb and dumber?


----------



## greyhound (Nov 26, 2007)

correct


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 26, 2007)

howd u get that from the pic!!


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(SaiZou @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> dumb and dumber?



H4x0r.... howd you get that from the picture xDD

lol, anyway, someone post a pic!!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 26, 2007)

ooo... Scarey shet ><

http://www.webdesign.org/img_articles/7364/Nice-Girl.jpg


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 26, 2007)

The Ring


----------



## Ducky (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> The Ring




It's easy I know , But it's damn scarey shiet >< Your turn...


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Admittedly, this is hard, so i'll post a harder screenshot if nobody can get it


----------



## Ducky (Nov 26, 2007)

I KNOW IT .. It's the movie , No clue here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Jax (Nov 26, 2007)

Paycheck


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 26, 2007)

Payday? Or Paycheck? Something with Affleck?


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 26, 2007)

Paycheck


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 26, 2007)

Paycheck

Errors made by characters (possibly deliberate errors by the filmmakers): The title of the article on the newspaper clip "Nexim announces it's answer to ARC's living display" should, of course, be "its answer".


Google is your friend


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> Paycheck



Not that hard then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your go


----------



## Jax (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## madmk (Nov 26, 2007)

Without A Paddle?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Without A Paddle


----------



## Jax (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(madmk @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> Without A Paddle?



Correct!


----------



## madmk (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 26, 2007)

tHE big lebowski


----------



## madmk (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(laminaatplaat @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> tHE big lebowski



Yes! ;-D I was gonna go for a really hard one but though nah. The Big Lebowski = classic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## xcalibur (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(madmk @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(laminaatplaat @ Nov 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > tHE big lebowski
> ...


what a frikking coincedence, im just halfway through the film right now
have to turn it off though since i got an early morning tomorow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wana finish it

thats the scene that pedoass gets introduced
he looks kickass though


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2007)

laminaatplaat: 2001 : A Space Odyssey?  Planet of the Apes?

tough one:


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 26, 2007)

it is indeed 2001: A Space Odyssey, DONT YOU EVER compare that movie to planet of the apes again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jgu1994 (Nov 26, 2007)

Professor Xavius (sp?) So, one of the x-men movies perhaps?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 26, 2007)

is the dude in the picture Jason Statham?


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2007)

nope that's not him.
Wrong guesses

here's a clue: the name of the character in the movie is Mickey.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 26, 2007)

hurlyburly?


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2007)

2nd snapshot, same movie:


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 26, 2007)

Natural Born Killers!


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2007)

yup, you got it!
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110632/


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 26, 2007)

i need a better life... i dont recognize ANY of these movies


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 26, 2007)

Most of them aren't exactly classics...


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 26, 2007)

i was like jsagjdsgkl;jdsagkl;jvx,cmv.fedsa,.ngf,mdsanggl;jnfjlewgjdsagfkljdxcnv,mndsagjgj;
sagjl; because i knew the name but couldnt get the name of it


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah that one was one of my favorites!

Here's another one of my favorites. Let's see if anyone gets this. First hint : It's Korean.







edit: this one isn't a classic unless you've seen it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once you see it it's classic!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> Most of them aren't exactly classics...



1st page: Taxi driver, classic
2nd page: ET, classic
3rd page: Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, classic
4th page : THX, classic
5th page : A Clockwork Orange, classic
6th page: Once upon a time in America, classic

etc. (probably)


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 26, 2007)

Dumb and Dumber?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 26, 2007)

i dont know alot of korean movies, so a wild guess...

Orora Gongju (Princess Aurora)


----------



## Talaria (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> Yeah that one was one of my favorites!
> 
> Here's another one of my favorites. Let's see if anyone gets this. First hint : It's Korean.
> 
> ...



Sympathy For Lady Vengence or something like that can't remember


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 26, 2007)

lol that is the other korean movie i ever saw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: meh you got it


----------



## Talaria (Nov 26, 2007)

hold on trying to find screen shot of movie


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 26, 2007)

haha yep sympathy for lady vengeance!


----------



## Talaria (Nov 26, 2007)

This movie is weird and freaky when my friend made me watch it. *shudders*






Might be too easy or too hard not sure


----------



## madmk (Nov 26, 2007)

The People Under the Stairs?


----------



## Talaria (Nov 26, 2007)

nope. Might add another screencap soon


----------



## nloding (Nov 26, 2007)

Alice ... by Jan Svankmeyer (or however you spell his name).

Creepy version of Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Talaria (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah you got it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  couldn't think of any good movies which haven't been done


----------



## nloding (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's one of the great pretentious films with a weird twist.


----------



## Taras (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> Here's one of the great pretentious films with a weird twist.



Your link got ganked.


----------



## nloding (Nov 27, 2007)

Fixed.


----------



## Talaria (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> Here's one of the great pretentious films with a weird twist.



Funny Games.
Hated that movie.


----------



## Costello (Nov 27, 2007)

easy one!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 27, 2007)

Godzilla?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> easy one!



Wait till you get the answer right before posting!!
Jeez, cheeky admins


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 27, 2007)

the movie where they eat unbranded chinese food with unbranded beers and smoke unlighted sigarets?


----------



## greyhound (Nov 27, 2007)

hintage


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 27, 2007)

The Godfather?


----------



## nloding (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, that's the Godfather, and yes, Funny Games was correct.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> Yeah, that's the Godfather, and yes, Funny Games was correct.



On noes! I got my God movies mixed up.


----------



## Costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Indeed, The Godfather!

New one:


clue: made in 2001.


----------



## JPH (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> Indeed, The Godfather!
> 
> New one:
> 
> ...



saving private ryan


----------



## greyhound (Nov 28, 2007)

enemy at the gates


----------



## Digeman (Nov 28, 2007)

That sniper movie...damn..can't remember the name...enemy at the gates!!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(greyhound @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> enemy at the gates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what they said


----------



## Costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Enemy at the gates. YUP good guess.


another one...


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> Enemy at the gates. YUP good guess.
> 
> 
> another one...


Easy! Reservoir dogs


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Nov 28, 2007)

twins?


----------



## Costello (Nov 28, 2007)

@shaunj66: Good guess!

my guess: _No, The Filename Won't Help_ ?


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(slvrdrgn123 @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> twins?


Wow. I didn't think anyone would get that.






 Arnie & Devito

Your turn slvrdrgn123


----------



## Fiddy101 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes Twins i love the scene where they dress the same


----------



## Costello (Nov 28, 2007)

tougher one:


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> tougher one:



karate kid?


----------



## madmk (Nov 28, 2007)

The Dead Zone?


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't think Costello gets it. You post a new picture if you guess correctly.


----------



## dreassica (Nov 28, 2007)

Final Destination?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2007)

It's either The Dead Zone or Brainstorm.

EDIT: Looking closer it's definitely The Dead Zone. (madmk beat me to it)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2007)

Brokeback Mountain: Ninja Edition?


----------



## Costello (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> I don't think Costello gets it. You post a new picture if you guess correctly.









 the previous movie has already been found and the winner didn't put up a new screenshot so what's the big deal? gtfo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and YUP it's the dead zone. 
A movie based on Stephen King's novel


----------



## zeppo (Nov 29, 2007)

here's a sort of hard one:


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Costello gets it. You post a new picture if you guess correctly.
> ...


Haha...I was looking for a screenshot but I reloaded and saw that you already put one up so I didn't bother putting up another one.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> here's a sort of hard one:




Scary Movie 3


----------



## zeppo (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > here's a sort of hard one:
> ...



nope.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Nov 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 29 2007 said:
> ...



Can we get a larger picture?


----------



## zeppo (Nov 30, 2007)

okay. just a minute...
found it!


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 30, 2007)

Malibu's Most Wanted?


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm gonna assume I'm right.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

the wizard !


----------



## Jiggah (Nov 30, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

someone else can go


----------



## zeppo (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah, it was malibu's most wanted.


----------



## CannonBallZ (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll go since no one has put any up...should be right easy for some


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(CannonBallZ @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> I'll go since no one has put any up...should be right easy for some



300

ps if im not around and I got it right someone else can post for me


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(CannonBallZ @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> I'll go since no one has put any up...should be right easy for some



Apocalypto


Someone else can go tho, i know i got it right


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's a toughie for ya


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

Jingle All the Way? I'm probably wrong, but that's my guess.


----------



## Digeman (Nov 30, 2007)

Jingle all the way!


----------



## Westside (Nov 30, 2007)

Ghost Busters?


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Jingle All the Way? I'm probably wrong, but that's my guess.


SCREW YOU! Correct on the first reply...  :'( 

/me delves deeper into the obscure but lovable movie pile


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jingle All the Way? I'm probably wrong, but that's my guess.
> ...








 Well I got it so quickly because it's one of my favorite Christmas movies. No real reason why, it just always clicked with me.


----------



## Intruder (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(CannonBallZ @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> I'll go since no one has put any up...should be right easy for some


What is that red guy doing there? Is this an actuall screenshot?


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

Demolition Man


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

Starship Troopers?


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Demolition Man


VVoltz wins...

Damn it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Still too easy eh?


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Demolition Man
> ...


YAY, VVoltz FTW!
A little =)

OK, here is the first screenshot that I post in this whole thread:




Come on guys, is really easy.


----------



## Westside (Nov 30, 2007)

Pirates of the Caribbeans?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 30, 2007)

arrgh, be it treasure island?


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Pirates of the Caribbeans?



Come one, you gotta give the name of the movie, that sounds a little incomplete.


----------



## Verocity (Nov 30, 2007)

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World’s End


----------



## matriculated (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CannonBallZ @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll go since no one has put any up...should be right easy for some
> ...



Yeah! Someone please explain this photo.

So bizzare!


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean: At World’s End



Win!
=)


----------



## CannonBallZ (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(matriculated @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Intruder @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CannonBallZ @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> ...



Lol...no one got it?   its Apocalypto...Mel Gibson is a genius...there i said it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: oh someone got it
Click this for explanation


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(CannonBallZ @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(matriculated @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Intruder @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> ...



Sweet Gibson, that was cheating!


----------



## greyhound (Nov 30, 2007)

it's a notorious scene from the film

(well it just flashes on, but it was covered when the film was released)


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 30, 2007)

whoa whoa whoa..I think we need to pause this topic for a second to review...Mel Gibson put a scene in his movie with Waldo from "Where's Waldo?" sitting in a pile of corpses?? What for?!? That guy is a wacko...Why did he do this?

Ok resume Movie guessing..but please tell me why, if you can, waldo is in apocalypto too...


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> whoa whoa whoa..I think we need to pause this topic for a second to review...Mel Gibson put a scene in his movie with Waldo from "Where's Waldo?" sitting in a pile of corpses?? What for?!? That guy is a wacko...Why did he do this?
> 
> Ok resume Movie guessing..but please tell me why, if you can, waldo is in apocalypto too...



Where's Wally you mean


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Nov 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > whoa whoa whoa..I think we need to pause this topic for a second to review...Mel Gibson put a scene in his movie with Waldo from "Where's Waldo?" sitting in a pile of corpses?? What for?!? That guy is a wacko...Why did he do this?
> ...



Well, in the US, for whatever reason, he's called Waldo. I guess the authors brains went haywire while translating english to....well..english. haha. 

Just looked at wikipedia and I guess he's called Walter in germany...Why does this man need so many names?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Where's_Waldo%3F


----------



## Intruder (Dec 1, 2007)

He went to America incognito...that's why he had to change his name...
However...I think that here in Greece his was also called Wally.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 1, 2007)

Bit of another obscure one. This time an animated film:


----------



## nloding (Dec 1, 2007)

My first thought was 'Grave of the Fireflies', but that little girl is wearing different clothes ... so I'm not sure!

I'll need a hint, dunno about anyone else.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 1, 2007)

Incorrect I'm afraid.


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Dec 1, 2007)

Damn, I know that movie, but I don't remember.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 1, 2007)

It's been awhile, and I also haven't done mine yet.







One of my favorite movies.


----------



## lagman (Dec 1, 2007)

Sin City?


----------



## Verocity (Dec 1, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 1, 2007)

Death Proof? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey! No one got mine yet!


----------



## greyhound (Dec 1, 2007)

what a shambles...i thought the rules were pretty simple


----------



## Verocity (Dec 1, 2007)

Nope...sorry >_<

no one was answering shaun's...


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(greyhound @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> what a shambles...i thought the rules were pretty simple




Lmao, tell me about it


----------



## Verocity (Dec 2, 2007)

The movie was Fast and Furious : Tokyo Drift.


----------



## nloding (Dec 2, 2007)

So what's a hint, shaun?


----------



## Verocity (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah I definitely don't know shaun's movie.


----------



## nloding (Dec 2, 2007)

I know I've seen it, but I can't place it.  Obviously it's anime.

Shaun -- hint please!!  Keep this thread alive!  It's fun!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 2, 2007)

A hint:


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 2, 2007)

FLCL? That's what i got after googling it...


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 2, 2007)

*GASP*
CHEATER!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(jgu1994 @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> FLCL? That's what i got after googling it...


FLCL? Dunno what that stands for but anyway no...


----------



## dreassica (Dec 2, 2007)

Kiki's Delivery Service, another Ghibli movie.


----------



## greyhound (Dec 5, 2007)

anyone wanna post a new one?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## greyhound (Dec 5, 2007)

stand by me?

i have no idea


----------



## Rammoth (Dec 5, 2007)

Gummo


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(dreassica @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Kiki's Delivery Service, another Ghibli movie.


lol very wrong...

Give up?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dreassica @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kiki's Delivery Service, another Ghibli movie.
> ...



Grave of the Fireflies?


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dreassica @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> ...


Wrong...

HINT: It's an action, comedy, sci-fi Anime film and was released in 1991 in Japan (according to wikipedia)


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 5, 2007)

It seems shaunj66 is intent on killing this thread...

here are my guesses after googling.

Zeiramu
Roujin Z (Remaster)


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> Roujin Z (Remaster)


----------



## nloding (Dec 5, 2007)

Amazing ... a WINNER!

OK, next!


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur @ Dec 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Roujin Z (Remaster)



I beats you suckas!

Here's mine... should be easy enough.


----------



## greyhound (Dec 5, 2007)

talladega nights?


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(greyhound @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> talladega nights?



Correct!


----------



## greyhound (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## nloding (Dec 5, 2007)

American Gangster


----------



## greyhound (Dec 5, 2007)

correct


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(greyhound @ Dec 5 2007 said:


>



american gangster


----------



## greyhound (Dec 5, 2007)

erm what?


----------



## nloding (Dec 5, 2007)

... my webhost is apparently down, so here it is on ImageShack ... hope it works!






Something a bit more obscure than American Gangster or Talledega Nights.


----------



## Smuff (Dec 5, 2007)

The Sound of Music II - Death by Firing Squad ??


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 5, 2007)

"I'd hit that" Part II


----------



## nloding (Dec 5, 2007)

Though I'd watch ramboz suggestion, and I'd definitely hit that too ... they're both wrong


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Dec 5, 2007)

drop dead fred?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> ... my webhost is apparently down, so here it is on ImageShack ... hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Three Colours: Red


----------



## nloding (Dec 6, 2007)

Mr. Blonde got it!


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 6, 2007)

FTW
The painting in the background gave it away


----------



## roadbusta (Dec 6, 2007)

Invisible man 2?


----------



## Westside (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> FTW
> The painting in the background gave it away


X-men X-2


----------



## nloding (Dec 6, 2007)

Hollow Man is my guess.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> Hollow Man is my guess.


Damn.  I finally knew one too.  Elizabeth Shue rocks my world.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> Hollow Man is my guess.



Correct
Your go


----------



## nloding (Dec 6, 2007)

A little harder, I think.


----------



## dreassica (Dec 6, 2007)

Excorcist: The beginning?


----------



## nloding (Dec 6, 2007)

Nope, slightly older movie.


----------



## nloding (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's another hint.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ya call that a hint? That's just as hard!


----------



## nloding (Dec 7, 2007)

Stars James Woods (the guy praying) and a giant man-made flood, and directed by two brothers.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 7, 2007)

I cheated and looked it up on IMDB.  I've never seen the flick but it sounds pretty good.  What's it like?


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> Here's another hint.


Northfork


----------



## nloding (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll grant the win to Szyslak, who actually posted the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's very weird.  I like pieces of it, but visually it's very amazing.  I didn't like the movie overall and felt it was WAY too pretentious for it's own good.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 7, 2007)

TrolleyDave can go if he's got one ready.  Otherwise I'll edit one in soon.

I've got to catch up on the thread so I don't duplicate.

Edit: Okay, let's try this one:


----------



## lagman (Dec 7, 2007)

Casablanca?


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> Casablanca?


Nope.  Close though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 7, 2007)

Little Caesar?


----------



## greyhound (Dec 7, 2007)

droopy the dog reincarnated as a man who uses rubber gloves as a fashion accessory?


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> Little Caesar?


Nope, sorry.  

Hint: The title was in an island themed Beach Boys song.


----------



## lagman (Dec 7, 2007)

Kokomo?


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> Kokomo?


Right song...


----------



## lagman (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Dec 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kokomo?
> ...



It would be Key Largo then..

Kokomo sounds cooler tho


----------



## Costello (Dec 7, 2007)

bump... 
if no one finds the movie, Szyslak should disclose the answer so the game can go on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I personally dont like old movies so there's no way I could guess where this screenshot comes from


----------



## lagman (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> bump...
> if no one finds the movie, Szyslak should disclose the answer so the game can go onÂ
> 
> 
> ...



He told me I was right via IRC, I'll post one in a moment.





Easy one.


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 7, 2007)

National Treasure: The Book of Secrets?


----------



## lagman (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> National Treasure: The Book of Secrets?



No, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This one is a classic.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 7, 2007)

2001: a space odyssey?


----------



## lagman (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> 2001: a space odyssey?



Yes.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 7, 2007)

another easy one, from one of my alltime fav movies ^^


----------



## Westside (Dec 7, 2007)

Fight club


----------



## xalphax (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> Fight club



thats right, of course


----------



## SaiZou (Dec 7, 2007)

name which one


----------



## Westside (Dec 7, 2007)

Easy one:


----------



## SaiZou (Dec 7, 2007)

borat


----------



## Westside (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(SaiZou @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> borat


Err correct...  You gotta hide your image text when you put up a picture man.  Plus, know the rules, you gotta get the previous one right to put up your's.  Since you got it right you can put one up.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> bump...
> if no one finds the movie, Szyslak should disclose the answer so the game can go onÂ
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, sorry delaying the game.  I couldn't make any posts because of a DNS issue, so I couldn't tell lagman he was right, or how smart he was.  I had to resort to the crude world of irc.

Many apologies, but not for the movie.  Key Largo was a great movie, even if you don't like Bogie.

Edit: When the hell did Westside turn into TPi?


----------



## lagman (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, I'll post one:


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 8, 2007)

Spirited Away


----------



## nloding (Dec 8, 2007)

Damn, what IS that movie ... grrr ... Ghibli I think ...

EDIT: Yep, Spirited Away ...


----------



## lagman (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(spinal_cord @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> Spirited Away



Si


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Dec 8, 2007)

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure?


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 8, 2007)

nearly.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 8, 2007)

I heard lagman is at the airport or in jail, so how about:

Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey


----------



## bobrules (Dec 8, 2007)

bill and teds excellent adventure part 2 bill & teds bogus journey


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that one's licked, so here's one to ponder:


----------



## Talaria (Dec 8, 2007)

Never Ending Story?


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> Â Never Ending Story?


Correct!


----------



## nloding (Dec 9, 2007)

Guess this thread is dead


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nahh, post a film pick, obviously Talaria isn't playing


----------



## lagman (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## greyhound (Dec 9, 2007)

the warriors

someone else can post a movie though


----------



## lagman (Dec 9, 2007)

That was fast


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 9, 2007)

no hints for this one


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Dec 9, 2007)

how high

someone else can go


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> how high
> 
> someone else can go



yuppers...


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 9, 2007)

Not too easy, not too hard


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 9, 2007)

Mediocre paint skills ftw!


----------



## TaeK (Dec 9, 2007)

Lucky Number Slevin...






Sry... too high a res..


----------



## nloding (Dec 11, 2007)

That rings some bell faintly in the back of my mind, but I couldn't even guess.  Hintage?


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> That rings some bell faintly in the back of my mind, but I couldn't even guess.Â Hintage?


I know, I keep looking at it from different angles to see if it jogs the right memory.  No luck so far.  I think a hint might be appropriate after 24 hours.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 11, 2007)

Pirates Of The Carabiann 2?


----------



## Intruder (Dec 11, 2007)

Resident Evil 3?


----------



## TaeK (Dec 11, 2007)

Nope and Nope... hint hmm.... "it's only a bird, it'll fly away"


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

the huge picture is spiderman 3


----------



## TaeK (Dec 11, 2007)

correct.


----------



## HyoImowano (Dec 11, 2007)

I've got a good one:







EDIT:  OK


----------



## TaeK (Dec 11, 2007)

I think it would be more beneficial if they were movies that were released in the west...


----------



## greyhound (Dec 11, 2007)

i think sonicslasher will post a pic, i don't think he's done one yet


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

I did How High, but I'll post another


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> I did How High, but I'll post another


Is that... No, it can't be.

The Hebrew Hammer?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I did How High, but I'll post another
> ...



righto


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay, here's a classic.


----------



## nloding (Dec 11, 2007)

That's Inner Space isn't it?

If not, it's the other one with the tiny alien.


----------



## Talaria (Dec 11, 2007)

Merlin?


----------



## nloding (Dec 11, 2007)

Not Merlin.  Enemy Mine was the other one I was thinking of.  I now don't think it's either of those.  I thought that was Dennis Quaid, might not be.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> Not Merlin.Â Enemy Mine was the other one I was thinking of.Â I now don't think it's either of those.Â I thought that was Dennis Quaid, might not be.


Enemy Mine is correct!  Nice pickup.


----------



## nloding (Dec 12, 2007)

Popular actors, a bit more obscure movie.  One my favorite's though.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 12, 2007)

Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead

I'm off to bed though.  Someone else can take my turn if that's right.


----------



## nloding (Dec 13, 2007)

Alrighty, who's taking Szyslak's turn?  (Since he was right)


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll take it.


----------



## Westside (Dec 13, 2007)

28 days later?


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 13, 2007)

Correct!
I guess it was too easy.  Good movie though.


----------



## Westside (Dec 13, 2007)

Hard one, sorry...




-BTW if it's too hard, I'll give you the director's name as a hint.
It's a very recent movie released in US and directed by a British.
Sigh... It's directed by Ivan Passer, and it's his latest film.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry Westside, I'm on an epic journey, and don't have imdb access.


----------



## nloding (Dec 13, 2007)

Nomad.  And honestly, I didn't have to look it up.  No idea who that director is, but I remember the release and trailers.


----------



## Westside (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> Nomad.Â And honestly, I didn't have to look it up.Â No idea who that director is, but I remember the release and trailers.


Correct, and how did u know? :'( 
Ur turn.


----------



## nloding (Dec 14, 2007)

This thread is dying and isn't terribly fun anymore.  MORE PEOPLE JOIN IN!


----------



## HyoImowano (Dec 14, 2007)

The House of Yes


----------



## greyhound (Dec 14, 2007)

>12hours

i'm posting a new one










pretty sure we haven't had this movie yet....


----------



## nloding (Dec 15, 2007)

Sideways


----------



## greyhound (Dec 15, 2007)

correct


----------



## HyoImowano (Dec 15, 2007)

House of Yes is correct :\

I've seen that movie like five times.


----------



## nloding (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes, sorry, House Of Yes was correct.  So technically, it's Hyo's turn.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 15, 2007)

My turn!




(a classic)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 15, 2007)

Dazed and Confused?


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 15, 2007)

yus!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's my go then :






This one might be hard, the movie's pretty obscure.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> yus!



Fargo


----------



## cubin' (Dec 15, 2007)

you guys should find this one easy ;D


----------



## nloding (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> yus!



A Simple Plan (or The Simple Plan, I forget which) with Bill Paxton, Billy Bob Thornton (shoulda won Best Supporting Oscar for it), with the always awesome Ted Raimi directing.  I LOVE that movie, great flick.

The other ones I don't know.  The lights in the eyes one looks familiar, but the only thing that comes to mind is Blade Runner.  Seems incorrect, I don't remember that shot, and it looks newer.  The one with the hands ... I'll need a hint.

*EDIT:* It IS Blade Runner -- but I cheated and looked at the name of the image.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 16, 2007)

Is the one with the light in the eyes Close Encounters of the Third Kind?

My pic (the one with the two hands) is a low budget American made gore fest zombie movies from the kings of us gore comedies!


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yus!
> ...


yup!




this one's probably a little tricky


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> you guys should find this one easy ;D


Blade Runner The Final Cut Four Disc Collectors Edition.


----------



## cubin' (Dec 16, 2007)

Cheater^


----------



## nloding (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> My pic (the one with the two hands) is a low budget American made gore fest zombie movies from the kings of us gore comedies!



To me, that means Troma.  But I don't recognize that from a Troma film.

Any other hints?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My pic (the one with the two hands) is a low budget American made gore fest zombie movies from the kings of us gore comedies!
> ...



You're right, it's a Troma movie.  It's got a character called The Tobacco Man in it.


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> Cheater^


Mr. Obvious^


----------



## nloding (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> You're right, it's a Troma movie.Â It's got a character called The Tobacco Man in it.



That'd be Redneck Zombies then.  I actually HATED that movie.  I love Troma, but that move was awful, worse than Teenage Catgirls In Heat.


----------



## nloding (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> this one's probably a little tricky



Only thing I can come up with is Swimming Pool, a French "mystery".

Hint?


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Dec 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You're right, it's a Troma movie.  It's got a character called The Tobacco Man in it.
> ...




"Teenage Catgirls in Heat"

Damn, has /b/ ever heard of that?


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this one's probably a little tricky
> ...


it's a parody/reference to probably the most famous scene from "Fast Times at Ridgemont High"
(that pic is not from that movie though)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Dec 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You're right, it's a Troma movie.  It's got a character called The Tobacco Man in it.
> ...



Yep that'd be correct! 

I'm the opposite, Redneck Zombies is one of my all-time faves.  The humour in it is great and some of the scenes are insanely creepy.  It's got some of my all-time favourite characters as well.  The two guys watching the chicken factory movie and 'guarding' the woman is one of the freakiest scenes I've seen, along with the whole Tabacco Man tangent!


----------



## nloding (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> it's a parody/reference to probably the most famous scene from "Fast Times at Ridgemont High"
> (that pic is not from that movie though)



National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation?

(I'll admit to Googling and some Wikipedia if that's correct!)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 17, 2007)

Not Another Teen Movie?


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 17, 2007)

incorrect so far


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 17, 2007)

Kids in America?


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Kids in America?


bingo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a surprisingly decent movie imo, even if it did have nicole richie
here's the original scene from fast times at ridgemont high





and this one should be pretty easy:


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 18, 2007)

fast times at ridgmount high 

scanner darkly


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 18, 2007)

Trailer Park Boys : The Big Dirty


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

guess this (Without cheating)


----------



## HyoImowano (Dec 18, 2007)

Pulp Fiction

EDIT:  What does Marsellus Wallace look like?


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

f*** you're a quick one aren't ya


----------



## lagman (Dec 18, 2007)

Guys, it's not your turn. >_


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Trailer Park Boys : The Big Dirty











very easy

next one will be hard tho


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

Detroit rock city


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 18, 2007)

Damnit, that movie was on TV a couple of years ago - kids trying to get tickets, right?


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Damnit, that movie was on TV a couple of years ago - kids trying to get tickets, right?


yep after thier friends mum burnt the tix and said that the almighty kiss were devil worshipers


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)

yeup, classic movie, seen it about 5 times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I'll be surprised if anyone gets this one


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

billy madison?


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)

nope
I chose a slightly misleading scene


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 18, 2007)

By the picture quality, I'll guess it came out in the last 7 years

shot in the dark: Harold and Kumar?


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

harold and whatshisname go to whitecastle


----------



## HyoImowano (Dec 18, 2007)

Detroit Rock City?

EDIT:  Damn I was late, lol.

That one's not Harold and Kumar.

The guy on the left is Jewish though.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)

yeup it's harold and kumar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



from the scene where they spot their friends eating hotdogs





this one's easy, tho it kinda looks like a cheesy horror


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

holy shit ive never even seen it i just guess, unless that was sarcasm


----------



## HyoImowano (Dec 18, 2007)

Breakfast Club


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)

yep, breakfast club





this will probably be the last one from me


----------



## HyoImowano (Dec 18, 2007)

So I don't get a turn?  How is this game working?


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

some frieky guy looking at porn while his gay son stands in a dissapointed pose?
(just a guess)


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(HyoImowano @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> So I don't get a turn?Â How is this game working?


i guessed two and he still kept posting


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)

yeh I know I've been doing it wrong, but isn't it more fun to guess?


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> yeh I know I've been doing it wrong, but isn't it more fun to guess?


not really


----------



## HyoImowano (Dec 18, 2007)

C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER

mercluke, you should go next regardless of who gets this one.


----------



## nloding (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, no idea on the one above, but it gave me an idea for my next one.






I think this might be the hardest yet!


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

well if everyone just gonna cheat and not wait their turn then so will i


----------



## HyoImowano (Dec 18, 2007)

Bah, this thread is ruined.


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(HyoImowano @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Bah, this thread is ruined.


dammit


----------



## zeppo (Dec 18, 2007)

No it's not. Just move on. Geez, what are you, 3?


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

you guessed mine yet?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> yep, breakfast club
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Great Escape


----------



## OSW (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Yeah, no idea on the one above, but it gave me an idea for my next one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, is this the one where they play the while fellas in cricket, and one of the dudes has a trickster bowl where he swing his arm around multiple times before releasing unexpectedly, until the white guys counter it.....

but i only watched 10 minutes of that movie so i don't know the name


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yep, breakfast club
> ...


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 18, 2007)

So I think it's my turn now.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 18, 2007)

^ space balls?


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 18, 2007)

Not Space Balls


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 18, 2007)

The Last Starfighter?


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> The Last Starfighter?


Correct!  Your turn TrolleyDave.

I love that movie BTW.  Now I treat every video game as if it's a recruiting tool.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 18, 2007)

Loved The Last Starfighter as well!

Someone else can take my go as the DVD-ROM on my PC is giving me a hell of a time.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Westside (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Dec 18 2007 said:


>


Kyoto Drift.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kyoto Drift.


Im gonna guess that he is wrong and say Tokyo Drift


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(xcalibur @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> ...








sonic, your go


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 18, 2007)

WOOT, GUT FEELING FTW!!!




Im running out of movies


----------



## greyhound (Dec 18, 2007)

oh dear, i go away for a few days and look....

my thread :'(

but seriously, the rules are there to maintain order so please adhere

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

this line represents a new start, starting with sonicslasher posting a new movie if he can find one

let's get back on track and keep it going


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 18, 2007)

....metal gear awesome?


----------



## nloding (Dec 18, 2007)

I think the thread with multiple screenshots is cool, as long as people quit whining about "when's my turn" ... but we're back to taking turns now.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 27, 2007)

This thread really shouldn't die.


----------



## nloding (Dec 27, 2007)

Oooooooh, WAR GAMES!

F-ing love that movie.  Let's go play Global Thermonuclear War!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 27, 2007)

Shall We Play A Game?

awsommmee movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (dont mean that it's called that way  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 27, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> Oooooooh, WAR GAMES!
> 
> F-ing love that movie.Â Let's go play Global Thermonuclear War!


Correct!  What a great movie that was.


----------



## nloding (Dec 28, 2007)

Well stay with something modern this time, though somewhat obscure.  It wasn't a huge hit, but is a brilliant film, brilliant music and can still be seen in some theaters.






PS: My last image was 'Lagaan'.  A fantastic Bollywood cricket film.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 28, 2007)

A friend of mine told me about his movie, but havent seen it myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Across the Universe"


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 29, 2007)

(didnt got confirmation, but I know it was in the movie...so to keep the topic going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Costello (Dec 29, 2007)

La vita e bella? (con roberto benigni)


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> La vita e bella? (con roberto benigni)




yep, and the movie is fun, sad and serious all at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (watch it with original sound!!)


----------



## greyhound (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone wanna post a new movie?


----------



## lagman (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## greyhound (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(greyhound @ Feb 12 2008 said:


>



Atonment, easy

But lagman posted the image first, so who ever guesses his can go


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 12, 2008)

neverending story to lagmans


----------



## greyhound (Feb 12, 2008)

go for it, it's been over a month since i saw lagman anywhere!


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## greyhound (Feb 13, 2008)

hintage


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its from 2005, from a very famous director, who isnt English or American
I say anything more and it'll give it away


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 14, 2008)

And the thread dies again


----------



## greyhound (Feb 14, 2008)

well, I tried


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(greyhound @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> well, I tried


haha maybe mr blonde will give us another hint or try a whole different movie and kick start this thing alive again.
it's my favorite thread


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 14, 2008)

Luc Besson


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Luc Besson



hehe well you were right that did give it away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but hey atleast the thread lives on now!

After a quick google search of luc besson and 2005 i came up with Angel-A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which I now am very interested in seeing.

Here's an easy one.






edit: (3 days after original post) eh dead again


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 25, 2008)

On Topic: Die hard


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(SavageWaffle @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> On Topic: Die hard



Close but no cigar.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 25, 2008)

They Live! Awesom movie!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> They Live! Awesom movie!



haha yep! your turn!


----------



## JPH (Feb 25, 2008)

guess this movie lol


----------



## Talaria (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> guess this movie lol



Vegetales: Pirates who don't do anything ?


----------



## JPH (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > guess this movie lol
> ...



lol no


----------



## Talaria (Feb 25, 2008)

Jonah — A Veggie Tales Movie


----------



## JPH (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> Jonah — A Veggie Tales Movie



+5 Internetz


----------



## Talaria (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## JPH (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Feb 25 2008 said:


>



silence of the lambs


----------



## Talaria (Feb 25, 2008)

Lawl, Not silence of the lambs


----------



## JPH (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> Lawl, Not silence of the lambsÂ



i give, wut is it?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 25, 2008)

Black Sheep


----------



## Talaria (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> Black Sheep



Correcto!

Moistastic!


----------



## greyhound (Feb 27, 2008)

monsieur blonde, your turn again


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry guys, been uber busy as of late, someone else can take my turn


----------



## greyhound (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## greyhound (Mar 1, 2008)

hint: Will Smith stars


----------



## Fiddy101 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bad Boys II ???


----------



## greyhound (Mar 1, 2008)

correct, your turn


----------



## greyhound (Mar 3, 2008)

don't reply if you're not willing to post a new image


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Mar 3, 2008)

shallow grave?


----------



## Fiddy101 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry greyhound I had some trouble with the site not loading I won't reply again


----------



## greyhound (Mar 3, 2008)

mr_blonde_88 said:
			
		

> shallow grave?



no


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 3, 2008)

shaun of the dead?


----------



## greyhound (Mar 3, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> shaun of the dead?



wrong


----------



## greyhound (Mar 5, 2008)

2007


----------



## greyhound (Mar 7, 2008)

Weirdsville

someone else post a new one


----------



## taggart6 (Mar 7, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> Weirdsville
> 
> someone else post a new one


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 7, 2008)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Party Monster? lolol


----------



## taggart6 (Mar 7, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> taggart6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



correct


----------



## greyhound (Mar 10, 2008)

your turn, salamantis


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 16, 2008)

Nah I'll let someone else pass cause I can't think of any other movie.


----------



## greyhound (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## matriculated (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's an easy one:





/facepalm


----------



## tomqman (Mar 17, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Here's an easy one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Johnny Mnemonic?


----------



## greyhound (Mar 17, 2008)

gave it away in the image filename :|


----------



## tomqman (Mar 17, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> gave it away in the image filename :|


dam lol i had to ask my brother lol he knew the answer

any way my go





sorry if its too hard


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 17, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God I knew this one!!!
Its the film with the timetravellers that go back to the middle ages [email protected]
It was just on a couple of days ago...


----------



## fischju (Mar 17, 2008)

Timeline?


----------



## tomqman (Mar 17, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> God I knew this one!!!
> Its the film with the timetravellers that go back to the middle ages and it has that guy from the fast and the furious in [email protected]
> It was just on a couple of days ago...
> your thinking of timeline and nope that isnt where this pic is from
> ...


nope

heres a clue the movie is set in late 19th century and was made in 2004


----------



## fischju (Mar 18, 2008)

Van Helsing?

I'm pretty sure it is, holy water there for vampire killin'


----------



## tomqman (Mar 18, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Van Helsing?
> 
> I'm pretty sure it is, holy water there for vampire killin'


yep you got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your turn


----------



## fischju (Mar 18, 2008)

Woot.






(Way too easy)


----------



## greyhound (Mar 18, 2008)

lost in space?


----------



## Westside (Mar 18, 2008)

E.T. the extra testicle?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Mar 18, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Woot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solaris


----------



## fischju (Mar 18, 2008)

mr_blonde_88 said:
			
		

> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Mar 18, 2008)

Dam I'm Good


----------



## tomqman (Mar 19, 2008)

mr_blonde_88 said:
			
		

> Dam I'm Good


give us a clue


----------



## Alerek (Mar 19, 2008)

mr_blonde_88 said:
			
		

> Dam I'm Good



the point men?


----------



## matriculated (Mar 19, 2008)

The 9ines


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Mar 19, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> The 9ines



Yup :-)


----------



## greyhound (Mar 20, 2008)

matriculated gets 1 point

yes, there are points now

Current scores:
matriculated - 1

matriculated, when someone correctly answers your post, add their name and point to the board and post the new table.


----------



## tomqman (Mar 24, 2008)

is no1 playing any more


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Mar 24, 2008)

Just waiting for the next Movie to be put up


----------



## tomqman (Mar 24, 2008)

there should be a time limit say if the user who answers correct he/she has 24 hours to post a new movie otherwise it goes to the who wants to post next


----------



## dice (Mar 24, 2008)

don't you think a day is a little too long? It should be 10 minutes at most.


----------



## tomqman (Mar 24, 2008)

yer that will do
lets add that rule whos goig to post a new picture then


----------



## greyhound (Mar 24, 2008)

Current scores:
matriculated - 1


----------



## tomqman (Mar 24, 2008)

can i have a clue greyhound lol


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 24, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> Current scores:
> matriculated - 1



The guru?


----------



## greyhound (Mar 24, 2008)

nope


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Mar 24, 2008)

10minutes isn't long enough; you have to consider timezones etc.
I might guess correctly at 9pm, but whoever posted it could be in a different timezone and when they reply correct, it could be 3am my time.
I say 24hrs is long enough


----------



## greyhound (Mar 24, 2008)

c'mon people, we're playing for points now

my movie isn't that difficult


----------



## spinal_cord (Mar 24, 2008)

is it...

Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke


----------



## Alerek (Mar 24, 2008)

nice dreams perhaps?


----------



## greyhound (Mar 24, 2008)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> is it...
> 
> Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke



correct, 1 point for you. Please post your response promptly and don't forget to update the table when someone guesses yours correctly

Current scores:
matriculated - 1
spinal_cord - 1


----------



## spinal_cord (Mar 24, 2008)

ok, heres an easy one for you...


----------



## greyhound (Mar 24, 2008)

antitrust


----------



## matriculated (Mar 24, 2008)

Well since spinal_cord is too slow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...





Scorecard:
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Matriculated: 1


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 24, 2008)

E.T. , nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## matriculated (Mar 24, 2008)

If ET looked like that I don't think it'd be nearly as popular.


----------



## spinal_cord (Mar 24, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Well since spinal_cord is too slow
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, was out... yes, correct.






No idea on this one, how about      Invasion of the Body Snatchers?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Jiggah (Mar 24, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

>



One big Coke ad.


----------



## Talaria (Mar 24, 2008)

^^^

Don't smoke kids

Good movie.


----------



## spinal_cord (Mar 24, 2008)

dude! what about matriculated's movie? c'mon...

Anyway cruddy, yours is mac and me  or mac 'n' me or however it was spelled.

anyway isnt it greyhounds turn?


----------



## greyhound (Mar 24, 2008)

carry on from matriculated's post, unless cruddybuddy's is actually a shot from the same movie.... I have no idea


----------



## matriculated (Mar 24, 2008)

It's not the same. ...and my movie was shot in black and white.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 24, 2008)

Matriculated's post is from Eraserhead...

Great film about the fears of fatherhood...


----------



## matriculated (Mar 24, 2008)

Right! I advise to never watch this movie while drinking or while having a headache - it'll mess you up bad.

Your turn 2cb2ct7!

Scorecard:
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Matriculated: 1 
2cb2ct7: 1


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, here it is. It might be a tough one, not sure how many film buffs there are on these boards... If anyone needs a hint, let me know!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 24, 2008)

*Photo voluntarily removed due to poor taste.*


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 24, 2008)

What was that all about Cruddy?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 25, 2008)

2cb2ct7 said:
			
		

> What was that all about Cruddy?



I put an old, creepy photo that looked about early 1900s. I thought it was some extra terrestrial propaganda photo or something, but it turns out it was a photo of a man with progeria. Since I don't make it a habit to make fun of people with disabilities, I removed the photo once I found out what it was.


----------



## matriculated (Mar 25, 2008)

2cb2ct7 said:
			
		

> Ok, here it is. It might be a tough one, not sure how many film buffs there are on these boards... If anyone needs a hint, let me know!



Shoot em up?


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 25, 2008)

No.

More arthouse/cult. This is arguably the most important scene in the film (arguably!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

If you need any specific hints then ask. I wouldn't consider this any more obscure than Eraserhead...


----------



## matriculated (Mar 25, 2008)

Irreversible?


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 25, 2008)

Bingo! Good job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And a damn finely made film, if more than a little controversial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your turn!


----------



## matriculated (Mar 25, 2008)

I've never actually seen it - I've heard a lot about it though.

Scorecard:
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Matriculated: 2
2cb2ct7: 1 

Next:


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 25, 2008)

doomsday?


----------



## matriculated (Mar 25, 2008)

older than that


----------



## matriculated (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow - no one has see this movie? Hint: This movie has Ice Cube in it.


----------



## Scalpos (Mar 25, 2008)

Ghosts of Mars


----------



## matriculated (Mar 25, 2008)

Correct - you're next!


----------



## greyhound (Mar 25, 2008)

Scorecard:
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Matriculated: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Scalpos: 1


updated scores because matriculated has no face, or something similar


----------



## Scalpos (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, good luck for this one, sorry for the tiny pic, can't find another one bigger....


----------



## matriculated (Mar 25, 2008)

Uh... an old french movie from the '60's-70's?



			
				greyhound said:
			
		

> updated scores because matriculated has no face, or something similar



What does that mean?


----------



## greyhound (Mar 25, 2008)

i'm jealous that you're winning...


----------



## matriculated (Mar 25, 2008)

Crazy Brits!


----------



## Scalpos (Mar 26, 2008)

Scalpos said:
			
		

> Well, good luck for this one, sorry for the tiny pic, can't find another one bigger....



It's a German film, with a french actor and russian actress (pictured) as principal characters, from the end of the 20th century. Quite special, surrealistic, nearly zero dialogue, and kind of sepia color for non black and white scene.


----------



## matriculated (Mar 27, 2008)

I think it's time for a new movie.


----------



## greyhound (Mar 27, 2008)

Scorecard:
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Matriculated: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Scalpos: 1


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 27, 2008)

swordfish..

BAM!


----------



## greyhound (Mar 27, 2008)

correct, you know the drill

Scorecard:
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Matriculated: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 27, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> correct, you know the drill
> 
> Scorecard:
> Greyhound: 1
> ...








hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tough eh! ??


----------



## tomqman (Mar 27, 2008)

gone in sixty seconds?


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 27, 2008)

Damnz!! Youz goodz!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Lets Riiiiiiiiiiidddeeeee!!!!_


----------



## greyhound (Mar 28, 2008)

c'mon now :|

Scorecard:
Matriculated: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman:1


----------



## fischju (Mar 28, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> c'mon now :|
> 
> Scorecard:
> Greyhound: 1
> ...



Hey, I got one by naming Van Helsing.


----------



## greyhound (Mar 28, 2008)

probably before the scores started


----------



## greyhound (Mar 28, 2008)

ok, it's nearly been a day now







Scorecard:
Matriculated: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman:1


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 28, 2008)

I've seen that black guy before somewhere...looks kind of like norbit...


----------



## T-hug (Mar 29, 2008)

City of God.

Great movie (Brazillian).
Do I post a screen now?

[-EDIT-]

Ok here it is:


----------



## greyhound (Mar 29, 2008)

correct, yeah you post your movie now.

Scorecard:
Matriculated: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 29, 2008)

charlies angels?


----------



## T-hug (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope!  It's video game related btw.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 29, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Nope!  It's video game related btw.


i'll take a shot at it
well he looks like an official. 
Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeets get ready to Ruuuummmbble! the movie


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Mar 29, 2008)

King Of Kong: A Fist Full Of Quarters


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 29, 2008)

if thug srsly left, no one can win...
GREYHOUND! POST UP A NEW ONE!


----------



## greyhound (Mar 30, 2008)

new one, thug can have another go if he comes back






Scorecard:
Matriculated: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1


----------



## laminaatplaat (Mar 30, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> new one, thug can have another go if he comes back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



apocalypse now redux

(and maybe in the not redux version too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 30, 2008)

Damn it!! If only i'd of been an hour earlier i'd of had another point!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apocalypse Now.. one of my favourite movies ever!


----------



## greyhound (Mar 30, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> apocalypse now redux
> 
> (and maybe in the not redux version too
> 
> ...



correct, your turn to post

Scorecard:
Matriculated: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1


----------



## laminaatplaat (Mar 30, 2008)

yay XD






TIP: Val Kilmer plays in this movie.


----------



## redact (Mar 31, 2008)

kiss kiss bang bang?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Mar 31, 2008)

The Saint


----------



## laminaatplaat (Mar 31, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> kiss kiss bang bang?



Thats correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your next!


----------



## greyhound (Mar 31, 2008)

your turn, mercluke. Please post the scores again after you confirm someone got it right

Scorecard:
Matriculated: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## tomqman (Apr 1, 2008)

so is it mercluke turn or some one esle


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 1, 2008)

it's game time!


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 2, 2008)

okay Me whats the movie






*Posts merged*

ps dont cheat


----------



## Talaria (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey its Zealie Sam Neil up there


----------



## matriculated (Apr 2, 2008)

Jurassic Park


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 2, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Jurassic Park


----------



## matriculated (Apr 2, 2008)

A movie all you gamer's should watch.

Scorecard:
Matriculated: 3
2cb2ct7: 1
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

Grandma's Boy


----------



## matriculated (Apr 2, 2008)

Right! Your turn.

Scorecard:
Matriculated: 3
2cb2ct7: 1
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
thebobevil: 1


----------



## greyhound (Apr 3, 2008)

c'mon people


----------



## redact (Apr 3, 2008)

i'l have my turn (i'm sorry its late, i've been away a while)


----------



## fischju (Apr 3, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> i'l have my turn (i'm sorry its late, i've been away a while)



Shoot 'Em Up? When you have a well known actor in your shot, it is pretty easy to look him up on IMDB and see his movies.


----------



## redact (Apr 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Shoot 'Em Up?


yep


----------



## fischju (Apr 3, 2008)

Mthr knows this one.


----------



## greyhound (Apr 3, 2008)

post scores when you confirm answers. Slight feeling of deja vu

Scorecard:
Matriculated: 3
2cb2ct7: 1
Greyhound: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
thebobevil: 1
offtopic84: 1

edit: and mercluke, don't leave the movie name in the filename of the image


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 3, 2008)

Is the last screenshot 40 Days Of Night?


----------



## tomqman (Apr 3, 2008)

we have been moved to the genral off topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so we get post for the more we play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




post a movie screen shot i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanna play again


----------



## greyhound (Apr 3, 2008)

Stalker, i was told the answer

No more jumping in and messing up the game


----------



## redact (Apr 4, 2008)

c'mon people where are you


----------



## fischju (Apr 4, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> Stalker, i was told the answer



Confirmed


----------



## greyhound (Apr 4, 2008)

ahem

Scorecard:
Matriculated: 3
Greyhound: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
thebobevil: 1
offtopic84: 1

feel free to post a new movie, I won't be around today to check answers are correct


----------



## JPH (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Harold & Kumar Go To White Castle ... aka Harold & Kumar Get The Munchies.


----------



## JPH (Apr 4, 2008)

That's right!

Aha, too easy for ya, eh Bob? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your turn.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Scorecard:
Matriculated: 3
Greyhound: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
thebobevil: 2
offtopic84: 1

*Posts merged*


----------



## tomqman (Apr 4, 2008)

Mortal kombat 2?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> Mortal kombat 2?



Nope


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's The Five Venoms?  It could be Kid With A Golden Arm though?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Five Venoms is right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scorecard:
Matriculated: 3
Greyhound: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
thebobevil: 2
offtopic84: 1
TrolleyDave: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 4, 2008)

One of my all time favourite martial arts classics! My respect for you grows with every post mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would've been impossible for the youngsters here!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sticking with a martial arts theme :


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 4, 2008)

Rumble in the Bronx?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 4, 2008)

Nope, it's older than that...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Battle Creek Brawl


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 4, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Battle Creek Brawl



That's the one!

Scorecard:
Matriculated: 3
Greyhound: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
thebobevil: 3
offtopic84: 1
TrolleyDave: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 4, 2008)

Damn that one's actually stumped me! I'll say City Hunter but I don't think it's right.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

It's not ... but you are on the right lines ... a clue : Jackie Chan is not in it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 4, 2008)

Mate you've got me totally stumped! Is it the girl from Chinese Ghost Story in the pic?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Clue Picture # 2


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I've seen it but I'm buggered if I know what it is.


----------



## benchma®k (Apr 4, 2008)

Its not a Street Fighter type movie is it?

The second clue is making me think i've seen it


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Y'all wanna give in, and let me tell you the answer, and post a new movie still?

No changes to any scores though, obviously.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep I'll admit you've bested me!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

The movie was _Saviour of the Soul_ ... part comic brought to life, part spy movie, part martial arts movie, and part love story.

Here's the new still :


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 4, 2008)

Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead... (Top movie)

I've not seen Saviour Of The Soul, any good?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Spot on, that man lol


Scorecard:
Matriculated: 3
Greyhound: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
thebobevil: 3
offtopic84: 1
TrolleyDave: 2


Yeah, it's good ... but the sequel is shockingly poor.

Your turn, g33z3r


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 4, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> The movie was _Saviour of the Soul_ ... part comic brought to life, part spy movie, part martial arts movie, and part love story.
> 
> Here's the new still :



Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead

never mind XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice one, I'll have to check Saviour Of The Soul out.

Here's the next pic...


----------



## benchma®k (Apr 4, 2008)

Wild side ??


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

The Prophecy


----------



## matriculated (Apr 4, 2008)

The Prophecy II?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 4, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> The Prophecy



Bang on mate! You have a most excellent taste in films!

Scorecard:
Matriculated: 3
Greyhound: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
thebobevil: 3
offtopic84: 1
TrolleyDave: 2


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Cheers, Dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I updated the Scorecard for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


Scorecard:
Matriculated: 3
Greyhound: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
thebobevil: 4
offtopic84: 1
TrolleyDave: 2

The next movie :


----------



## matriculated (Apr 4, 2008)

I posted the Prophecy but I saw thebobevil beat me to it so I added the II to see if you posted the sequel.


----------



## benchma®k (Apr 4, 2008)

Damn it, i knew it was from the mid 90's.

ftr... anything with Christopher Walken is a good movie. [/protip]


----------



## matriculated (Apr 4, 2008)

The Anderson Tapes?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Correct, matriculated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the updated scorecard :

Scorecard:
Matriculated: 4
Greyhound: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
thebobevil: 4
offtopic84: 1
TrolleyDave: 2


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 4, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I updated the Scorecard for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooops, sorry 'bout that mate!

Is the movie Of Unknown Origin?

EDIT : Nope! lol


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm gonna stand down from this game ... I have an unfair advantage lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 4, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I'm gonna stand down from this game ... I have an unfair advantage lol



Don't talk wet man! Unless you're Barry Norman in disguise? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The harder it is to guess the better the game is!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 4, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is the living form of IMDB pro


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, thanks to my previous job, I have my own IMDB page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








[True, by the way ... if you knew my real name, you could look me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I was in publicity.]


I'll leave ya to it ... get back on topic, folx


----------



## matriculated (Apr 4, 2008)

Next up:


----------



## greyhound (Apr 4, 2008)

keep the scorecard in order like a league table, please


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Matriculated: 4
thebobevil: 4
Greyhound: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
offtopic84: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Next up:



Primer


----------



## T-hug (Apr 5, 2008)

mr_blonde_88 got my one correct before lol it was King Of Kong: A Fist Full Of Quarters!


----------



## matriculated (Apr 5, 2008)

Primer is right.

thebobevil: 5
Matriculated: 4
Greyhound: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
offtopic84: 1


----------



## greyhound (Apr 5, 2008)

impatience FTW






ok, this may be too difficult but it is a significant part of the movie


----------



## benchma®k (Apr 5, 2008)

Elfshadow?


----------



## greyhound (Apr 5, 2008)

nope

clue: magic?


----------



## buggy (Apr 5, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> impatience FTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Illusionist


----------



## greyhound (Apr 5, 2008)

correct, your turn

Scores
----------------------------
thebobevil: 5
Matriculated: 4
Greyhound: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
offtopic84: 1 
buggy: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 5, 2008)

Impatience FTW


----------



## greyhound (Apr 5, 2008)

ignore thebobevil's, i waited SIX hours before posting mine

buggy, post yours next

we're trying to get as many people to play as possible....


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 5, 2008)

Six hours that I was asleep ... longest I've slept in years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I did guess Primer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, well ...


----------



## greyhound (Apr 5, 2008)

oh right, sorry, didn't notice it was your turn i took

go ahead, may as well repost the pic on this new page


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## matriculated (Apr 5, 2008)

War of the Worlds? Tom Cruise version?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 5, 2008)

Nope


----------



## greyhound (Apr 6, 2008)

the wicker man


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 6, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> the wicker man



Really, really close.


Clue : Wales


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 6, 2008)

The Dark?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 6, 2008)

Nope.

Everyone is definitely getting closer, though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 6, 2008)

Twin Town? 

More clues needed mate!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 6, 2008)

Clue : It's also known, unofficially, as The Welsh Wicker Man.


----------



## fischju (Apr 6, 2008)

Darklands


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 6, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Darklands



Correct ... your turn ... don't forget to update the score card.


----------



## fischju (Apr 6, 2008)

Scores
----------------------------
thebobevil: 5
Matriculated: 4
Greyhound: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
offtopic84: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
buggy: 1







It took 2 days to convert this HD DVD rip from a 15GB file to a 3gb file, with 4 hours left to finish (making it 4.4GB). The power just went off here, and I'm not starting again!


----------



## buggy (Apr 6, 2008)

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## fischju (Apr 6, 2008)

buggy said:
			
		

> 2001: A Space Odyssey



Correct


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Current Score Card
----------------------
thebobevil: 5
Matriculated: 4
Greyhound: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## buggy (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Dazed & Confused ?


----------



## buggy (Apr 7, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Dazed & Confused ?



nope


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Dead Poets Society?


----------



## buggy (Apr 7, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Dead Poets Society?



no, hint: first letter is S


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 7, 2008)

Senior Skip Day?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 8, 2008)

Scent of a Woman


----------



## buggy (Apr 8, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Scent of a Woman


Correct

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 5
Matriculated: 4
Greyhound: 2
TrolleyDave: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Szyslak: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 8, 2008)

Staying in the genre of "Everyone should see these movies at least once":


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Staying in the genre of "Everyone should see these movies at least once":



Born Yesterday ?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

The Hustler?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 8, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Hustler?


You got it.  One of Paul Newman's best.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 5
Matriculated: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Szyslak: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I loved the movie as well, very good choice!  It has loads of mood, Paul Newmans a great actor and I've always been a fan of Jackie Gleason.

Next pic :


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Prince of Darkness?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Prince of Darkness?



Spot on! Damn you're good mate! One of the creepiest endings to a movie ever.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 6
Matriculated: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Szyslak: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Did you see how fast I answered? I just noticed that I answered it in the same minute you posted it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So smug now hahahaha

Makes up for not getting the others


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmmm, The Maltese Falcon?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Hmmm, The Maltese Falcon?



Nope.


----------



## Westside (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Did you see how fast I answered? I just noticed that I answered it in the same minute you posted it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Casablanca?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

No, it's not _Casablanca_.


----------



## Westside (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> No, it's not _Casablanca_.


Then what is it?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're supposed to guess ... it's the point of the game lol


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 8, 2008)

High Sierra?  It really looks like a Huston-eske Bogart film, but I just can't place the other actor.


----------



## Exort (Apr 8, 2008)

The Killing?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Both good guesses, but no.


----------



## greyhound (Apr 8, 2008)

tales of tweed and terrible hair?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

The Roaring Twenties?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> tales of tweed and terrible hair?



That was the working title lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

House MD? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Angels With Dirty Faces?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Clue Time : Stone Trees


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

The Petrified Forest!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Petrified Forest!



Ladles & Germans, we have a wiener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 6
Matriculated: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Szyslak: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully this one will take longer than 60 seconds!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Waxwork II?


----------



## fischju (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like Bruce Campbell, and older movie, hrm....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Waxwork II?
> 
> Nope.  It's not a horror.
> 
> ...



Yep, it's Bruce Campbell.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Eddie Presley?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Hudsucker Proxy ? lol


----------



## fischju (Apr 8, 2008)

Going Back?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

My final guess : Lunatics


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Hudsucker Proxy ? lol



lmao Nope.  I gotta admit this is a really obscure movie.  Another screenshot :


----------



## fischju (Apr 8, 2008)

Those 5 movies are pretty much every non-horror movie Campbell was in....


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Shemp eats the Moon


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Those 5 movies are pretty much every non-horror movie Campbell was in....



lol You've forgotten one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HINT : It's written by Oscar winners.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Fargo?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Fargo?



You're on the right track!


----------



## fischju (Apr 8, 2008)

La Patinoire?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

I wanna say Blood Simple or Raising Arizona, but it can't be.


----------



## fischju (Apr 8, 2008)

Congo's screenplay was written by an oscar winner.....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I wanna say Blood Simple or Raising Arizona, but it can't be.



Right writers, it's more along the lines of Raising Arizona then Blood Simple.  Another hint is it's directed by Bruce Campbells old friend and directing favourite.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Miller's Crossing


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Miller's Crossing


lol Older than that still!  Everyone give up?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

No


----------



## fischju (Apr 8, 2008)

I give up


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Crimewave?

A Simple Plan?


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 8, 2008)

Crimewave


----------



## fischju (Apr 8, 2008)

Has Torro. Torro. Torro! been said?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Crimewave?
> 
> That's the one!
> 
> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Apr 8 2008, 11:38 PM) Crimewave



That's the one but thebobevil got in there just before, sorry mate.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 7
Matriculated: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Szyslak: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Phew! Just ... that was so close ... I edited my post just a split second before he posted ... so very close ...

An easy one now, I reckon ...


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 8, 2008)

lol i was going to post the answer 2 minutes before, but i looked it up to make sure i was right.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Phew! Just ... that was so close ... I edited my post just a split second before he posted ... so very close ...
> 
> An easy one now, I reckon ...



Zone Troopers?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice guess ... but no.

It is a shitty 80s sci-fi though


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

Trancers?

Easy one my ass.  Is there any crappy '80s Sci-Fi movie that Tim Thomerson *wasn't* in?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

A few more guesses from people, and I shall post a clue, if no-one gets it.

A big clue ... promise.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

How 'bout Metalstorm?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> How 'bout Metalstorm?



A swing and a hit!

The crowd goes wild!


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 7
Matriculated: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
Szyslak: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't think anyone got the reference in the "bunniez" release thread.  We'll see if it flies a little better here. 






Sorry for the image quality.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Pets or Meat : The Return to Flint ?

or 


Roger & Me


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Pets or Meat : The Return to Flint ?
> 
> or
> 
> ...


That's the one.  Damn, I forgot about the sequel.  Probably made it a bit too easy.  Oh well.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 8
Matriculated: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
Szyslak: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, it was a big clue.

I will make this next one not too cryptic ... or try not to, anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here goes ... I think this is uber-easy, personally


----------



## tomqman (Apr 9, 2008)

time bandits ?


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 9, 2008)

Ultimate super-dooper pirates ftw

I don't watch these movies, put up starwars or something


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

No, sorry.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was a big clue.
> 
> I will make this next one not too cryptic ... or try not to, anyway
> 
> ...


It took me a while to jog the memory banks on this, but I believe that is the immortal Jack Palance in the role of a lifetime as "Voltan" in the classic:

*Hawk the Slayer*

I believe it won Academy Awards for Best Screenplay, and Outstanding Achievement in Special Effects


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

It's true ... Jack Palance as Voltan, in, Hawk the Slayer.

He used to work in the mine with my grandfather, when he was young.


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 8
Matriculated: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
Szyslak: 3
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

Good Jebus bob, you never went to sleep did you?  

Cool tidbit about Palance.  Always enjoyed his delivery.

Anyways, this should be a quick one for anyone who appreciates great movies or fine acting:


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

On the Waterfront?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> On the Waterfront?


Correct!  Damn you're fast.
[Edit] Forgot the scores:

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 9
Matriculated: 4
TrolleyDave: 4
Szyslak: 3
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Keepin' it old skool


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 9, 2008)

White Heat?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Good to see you back, Trolley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, sorry ... though White Heat is an awesome film.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 9, 2008)

I know it's Yankee Doodle Dandy, I just like White Heat so much I thought I'd give it a mention!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I know it's Yankee Doodle Dandy, I just like White Heat so much I thought I'd give it a mention!



Yeah ... sure ... I believe you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 9
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 4
Szyslak: 3
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Yeah ... sure ... I believe you



Damn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one should be an easy one :


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Death Race 2000 ? lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Death Race 2000 ? lol



Correct good sir!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 10
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 4
Szyslak: 3
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

hmmm ... let me see now ... some more old skool, I reckon ...


----------



## Exort (Apr 9, 2008)

Are you realizing you're only like, 4, who really know a bunch of those films?

I try to find the movie but I don't even know the majority of those.

I'm not talking about showing Darth Vader and asking from what film it is, but if the movie is a popular one maybe just show a more obscure scene.

Just an idea...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

This is meant to test your movie knowledge or your search engine skills ... or, a bit of both ... you think this is hard, you should try a British pub quiz.

All my stills are either from a famous scene in the chosen film, or contain a well-known actor.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

Robin Hood?  Or The Adventures of Robin Hood?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Robin Hood?  Or The Adventures of Robin Hood?



Really close.

A clue : Mark Twain

(That's a huge clue ... but, I can't have the kiddies complaining that it's too hard lol ... I'm waiting for one of them to ask for cheat codes





)


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court?


----------



## Exort (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn! Kiddies!? You're going too far now. I was saying how that was hard (and I don't care about Brit quiz, I know I would suck as I don't know anything about Brit culture) and that if you want more people to play, you should make it a bit easier.

Anyway, I thought you would take it as a constructive critic. Seems not.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

If you're to sensitive to take a little teasing, you shouldn't be online, mate.

Only being playful. Get over yourself.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

Stay tuned Exort, I've got a good one coming up if the last guess was correct.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court?



Spot on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 10
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 4
Szyslak: 4
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## Exort (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> If you're to sensitive to take a little teasing, you shouldn't be online, mate.
> 
> Only being playful. Get over yourself.



Sorry, didn't take it that way. I guess that was the "kiddies" that killed it all...

Anyway, it's dead and buried now.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

Here you go Exort.  I agree we should have as many people involved as possible.  This thread has almost died a couple times from hijacking or obscure references.  It just so happens that bobevil and TrolleyDave are extremely well watched individuals.  Can't fault them for that.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

The empire strikes back


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Here you go Exort.  I agree we should have as many people involved as possible.  This thread has almost died a couple times from hijacking or obscure references.  It just so happens that bobevil and TrolleyDave are extremely well watched individuals.  Can't fault them for that.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(thebobevil @ Apr 9 2008, 11:10 AM) The empire strikes back


...and extremely quick to the trigger I might add, even with (I'm guessing) very little sleep.

Your answer is, of course, correct.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 11
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 4
Szyslak: 4
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## Exort (Apr 9, 2008)

didn't have the time to reply that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wasn't sure if it came from this one or Return of The Jedi though


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep ... less than 5 hours in the past 4 days ... I have so much work to do, it scares me ... I am actually dictating my work ... I adore Dragon Naturally Speaking ... whilst typing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Right ... time to redress the balance, I feel ... I wanna see other people's scores climb ... and, to prove I am not elitist, or a smug bastard ... well, slightly smug, I will accept ... I shall give you a still from a major motion picture, that most people will have seen, or at least heard of ...

Still won't be too easy, though


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

Exort said:
			
		

> didn't have the time to reply that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Princess Bride


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

BOOM!


He shoots, he scores!


One of the greatest fantasy films ever ... ever, ever ... and the evil bastids in Unholywood are set to remake it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 11
TrolleyDave: 5
Szyslak: 5
Matriculated: 4
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

One of my favorite movies ever, as well.  Infinitely more re-watchable than Hawk the Slayer, imo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excellent read as well.  I would highly recommend the book version.  Much more background on the supporting characters.

Moving on to the genre of "Should have won the Academy Award for Best Picture, but didn't":


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

*ignore*


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Exort (Apr 9, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Okay, not trying to be mean, but if you didn't recognize that scene as one of, if not *the* most famous scene from Empire Strikes Back, you might be in the wrong thread.  You even cited Darth Vader pics as an example of some of the easiest to identify.
> 
> Oh well, maybe you'll see the right screen shot at the right time and get to chime in.  bobevil must sleep eventually (I think).



Right. Darth Vader is easy to identify 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not a big fan of the Star Wars Movies (only saw the whole saga once when the 3rd episode was released) so I couldn't recognize the exact movie. I remember having seen this scene though.

As for Shawshank well... the answer's already been said


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry, boss was in the room.



			
				thebobevil said:
			
		

> *ignore*Incorrect!  bob got one wrong!  j/k
> 
> QUOTE(thebobevil @ Apr 9 2008, 11:34 AM) The Shawshank Redemption


That is the Oscar-worthy film.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 12
TrolleyDave: 5
Szyslak: 5
Matriculated: 4
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

hehe I almost said Cool Hand Luke lol *slaps self in face*


Anyhoo ... here we go again ...


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> hehe I almost said Cool Hand Luke lol *slaps self in face*
> 
> 
> Anyhoo ... here we go again ...


Wait, is this a trick question?  That's from Cool Hand Luke.

I think what we have here is a failure to communicate.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

No, I'm just devious lol

I really was gonna put Cool Hand Luke as an answer to your post, and then afterwards, that gave me the idea to be sneaky lol

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 12
Szyslak: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 4
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

Warning: Genre shift dead ahead.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Unforgiven ?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Unforgiven ?


Almost as quick on the draw as Clint with that answer.  Well done.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 13
Szyslak: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 4
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Trivia : There used be an annual Hollywood Celebrity Quick-Draw competition, every year, for charity ... and the fastest gun in Hollywood was Jerry Lewis.


----------



## Exort (Apr 9, 2008)

The Goonies


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

The Children Under the Stairs.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think my brain is fried.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Non, ce n'est pas le Goonies


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Non, ce n'est pas les Enfants sous les Escaliers


----------



## matriculated (Apr 9, 2008)

City of Lost Children?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> City of Lost Children?



Spot on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 13
Szyslak: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 5
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## matriculated (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Children of Men?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 9, 2008)

I can confirm that is correct by a google images search of "the human project lives"  hehe


----------



## matriculated (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Children of Men?



Right!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 14
Szyslak: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 5
Greyhound: 2
offtopic84: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 9, 2008)

New post in 3,2,1...


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)

One of my favorite films! I didn't recognize it because of the poor quality. (Very grainy, which usually means an older movie)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Here ya go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 An uber-easy one


----------



## matriculated (Apr 9, 2008)

Dracula?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## matriculated (Apr 9, 2008)

Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Nope.

You have fine reasoning though ... you will get there.

This is one of Hammer's greatest movies ... utterly superb, given as to when it was made.


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)

The Vampire Lovers?

Devil Rides Out?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 9, 2008)

Jekyll and Hyde!?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

It is The Devil Rides Out ... 


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 14
Szyslak: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 5
offtopic84: 3
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)

Love this scene...


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 9, 2008)

dark city?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> dark city?



He's right ... that'll teach me to concentrate on my work lol


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> dark city?



I'm making these way too easy.....

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 14
Szyslak: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 5
offtopic84: 3
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw:1


(You are at 1, correct?)


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe thanks

Here's a newish one:


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Birdy & Bogey?


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)

Wristcutters


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Wristcutters



I think he's right.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep. Offtopic84 got it very quick too!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 14
Szyslak: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 5
offtopic84: 4
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw:1


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## matriculated (Apr 9, 2008)

Hooligans?


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Hooligans?



Nope

finally somebody guesses incorrectly!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Bobby?


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Bobby?



nope


----------



## matriculated (Apr 9, 2008)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Day Zero?


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind



Correct!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 14
Szyslak: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 6
offtopic84: 4
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw:1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind



He's right.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 9, 2008)

eternal sunshine?

edit: i'm too late hehe


----------



## matriculated (Apr 9, 2008)

I finally found this movie a month ago!


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)

I've seen that before.......hmmmm......


----------



## Exort (Apr 9, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> I've seen that before.......hmmmm......



So do I! I just can't remember where!

The omen maybe?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 9, 2008)

Exort said:
			
		

> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too old... or too new - depending on which version you're talking about.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like the Japanese knock-off of a Chinese horror flick.


----------



## matriculated (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Looks like the Japanese knock-off of a Chinese horror flick.



Cold


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

It is a remake though, right?

I get the "we've been here before" vibe from it.


----------



## matriculated (Apr 9, 2008)

Not a remake. A totally original movie. It's not in English or Japanese either.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

I know it ... The Devil's Backbone, right?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 10, 2008)

Correct!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 15
Szyslak: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 6
offtopic84: 4
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw:1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

Okay ... next up ...

... a really easy one ...


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 10, 2008)

Mars Attacks?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Wanted (Apr 10, 2008)

forbidden planet?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

Wanted said:
			
		

> forbidden planet?




Correct!



Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 15
Szyslak: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 6
offtopic84: 4
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1


----------



## Wanted (Apr 10, 2008)

Classic cheese IMO


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 10, 2008)

The Promise?


----------



## Wanted (Apr 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Promise?



No, sorry. A couple of clues. It's in english and I think the guy on the ground invented tae bo. Also there are really 3 titles that I will accept.


----------



## fischju (Apr 10, 2008)

The King of the Kickboxers?

Low Blow?


----------



## Wanted (Apr 10, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> The King of the Kickboxers?
> 
> Low Blow?



Correct!

King of the Kickboxers is how I knew it.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 15
Szyslak: 6
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 6
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1


----------



## matriculated (Apr 10, 2008)

The guy standing up looks like Paul McCartney!


----------



## Wanted (Apr 10, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> The guy standing up looks like Paul McCartney!



fights like him too... nah he's alright. Just not his acting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bio on dude in pic
Best part of the movie here


----------



## fischju (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry about quality and frame counter here


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 10, 2008)

forgive


----------



## fischju (Apr 10, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> forgive



Nope


Need some hints?


----------



## Wanted (Apr 10, 2008)

I vote yes on the hints.


----------



## fischju (Apr 10, 2008)

VVolt's favorite movie


----------



## fischju (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't want you to move on while I'm asleep, so I'll give a huge clue:


Strawberry Fields


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 10, 2008)

Across the Universe?

And BTW, everyone shhhhhh.  I think bobevil is finally asleep.  

Awwwww, look at how cute he is drooling on his keyboard.

And in case no one has said it yet:

*[RULE]*You cannot guess more than one movie in the same post.  Anyone could post 28 different guesses and get one of them right.


----------



## fischju (Apr 10, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Across the Universe?



Correct

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 15
Szyslak: 7
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 6
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 10, 2008)

This thread needs some discipline.


----------



## fischju (Apr 10, 2008)

Second guy from left looks very familiar, can't put a name to him...


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 10, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Second guy from left looks very familiar, can't put a name to him...


I should hope so.  But the guy on the right should be slightly identifiable as well...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

An Officer & A Gentleman


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 10, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> An Officer & A Gentleman


That's it!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 16
Szyslak: 7
TrolleyDave: 5
Matriculated: 6
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

I would have answered sooner, but I was actually getting some work done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Time for another chick flick haha

Super-easy one, though ... and, I've gone for a cast publicity shot, rather than a movie still ...


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 10, 2008)

BFC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




breakfast club..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe just to make sure I'm not confused with "Big F**king Coconuts" an X rated feature..heh just kidding I don't _think_ that's a movie..


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

Not The Breakfast Club ... easy mistayka to mayka


----------



## matriculated (Apr 10, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I would have answered sooner, but I was actually getting some work done
> 
> 
> 
> ...



St Elmo's Fire


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep ... it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well Done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 16
Szyslak: 7
Matriculated: 7
TrolleyDave: 5
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1


----------



## matriculated (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll accept 2 different names for this one.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

Baby Kart aka Lone Wolf & Cub


----------



## matriculated (Apr 10, 2008)

Correct. Would've accepted Shogun Assasin too. 

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 17
Szyslak: 7
Matriculated: 7
TrolleyDave: 5
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

This is easy ... if you like your HK chop-sockey flicks ... and who doesn't, right?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 10, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> This is easy ... if you like your HK chop-sockey flicks ... and who doesn't, right?



_*Slowly and ashamedly raises his hand._


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 10, 2008)

Dragon Tiger Gate?


----------



## Exort (Apr 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Dragon Tiger Gate?



He's right. Googling the movie gave me that guy who looks like K'


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Dragon Tiger Gate?



Correct!



Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 17
Szyslak: 7
Matriculated: 7
TrolleyDave: 6
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 10, 2008)

Great movie! Donnie Yen is one of my faves.

Next pic :


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Great movie! Donnie Yen is one of my faves.
> 
> Next pic :



Idiocracy

"and the U.N. un-nazied the world - forever. "


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 10, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> Idiocracy
> 
> "and the U.N. un-nazied the world - forever. "



Spot on! Lightning fast as well!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 17
Szyslak: 7
Matriculated: 7
TrolleyDave: 6
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
laminaatplaat: 2
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 10, 2008)

Next one:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 10, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> Next one:



Rise of the Footsoldier!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> laminaatplaat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct! One of the more realistic violent movies, still not sure if I liked it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was realistic and at the same time over the top (pizza scene etc.)

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 17
Szyslak: 7
Matriculated: 7
TrolleyDave: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 10, 2008)

ROTF was great, I really enjoyed it.  Have you read the book Muscle?

This one should be pretty easy, there's 2 names I'll accept for this one!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

Lookin' suspiciously Lone Wolf & Cub-ish again lol ... do I see a baby cart? lol


It's Sword of Vengeance, though, right?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 10, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Lookin' suspiciously Lone WOlf & Cub-ish again lol ... do I see a baby cart? lol



You saw correct! It's from Shogun Assassin rather than the original though, which was SoV! Has someone already posted a LW&C pic?

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 18
Szyslak: 7
Matriculated: 7
TrolleyDave: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, they have lol


Trivia : My ex was a big fan of the LW&C movies ... she even reviewed them for a TV show, once.


Sticking with using cast publicity shots, instead of stills ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 10, 2008)

Dante's View?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Dante's View?



Nope


----------



## matriculated (Apr 10, 2008)

Desert Blue


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep, Desert Blue is right ... well done, matriculated ...


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 18
Matriculated: 8
Szyslak: 7
TrolleyDave: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1


----------



## matriculated (Apr 11, 2008)

By one of my favourite directors:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

It looks like an Almodovar movie?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 11, 2008)

Think Hitchcockian.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

Haven't got a clue!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

Me either ... the still looks vaguely familiar, but not familiar enough, if that makes any sense lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Think Hitchcockian.



Tell us the answer and post another pic.  Let's keep the game flowing!


----------



## matriculated (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry guys, I was really busy at work today. It was Body Double by Brian DePalma.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

The Last Starfighter


----------



## matriculated (Apr 12, 2008)

Right!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 19
Matriculated: 8
Szyslak: 7
TrolleyDave: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

Next up is a nice easy one ...


Easily Googled, if nothing else lol ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Next up is a nice easy one ...
> 
> 
> Easily Googled, if nothing else lol ...



I keep thinking The Dam Busters but I don't think it's right...


----------



## tomqman (Apr 13, 2008)

come on post some more modern movies


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 13, 2008)

Stop complaining.

If you have a problem with what we post, then ignore this thread.

If you aren't posting an answer/guess, then please don't post.


EDIT : Sorry Trolley, not Dam Dusters ... right war though lol


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 13, 2008)

13 hours and no-one got it ... 

It was _Ice Cold in Alex_ ...

The scores remain unchanged ... here's your new still ... from a fairly recent movie ... only a few years old ... plenty of you should know this one ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2008)

I never would have gotten that war movie! I know that one though, I'm pretty sure it's Dead Mans Shoes.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 13, 2008)

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 19
Matriculated: 8
TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1

Dead Man's Shoes is correct


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2008)

What a top movie Dead Mans Shoes was, Paddy Consindine is a superb actor.

The next shot wasn't taken from my DVD, I grabbed it off the 'net so the quality ain't great.


----------



## gblock247 (Apr 13, 2008)

Half-Baked

4:20 is upon us


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2008)

gblock247 said:
			
		

> Half-Baked
> 
> 4:20 is upon us



You are correct!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 19
Matriculated: 8
TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## greyhound (Apr 14, 2008)

new pants erm film please


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, since I'm in the lead, it's only sporting that I post the next pic ... and it's an easy 'un


----------



## matriculated (Apr 14, 2008)

Plan 9 from outer space?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Plan 9 from outer space?



*Correct!*



Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 19
Matriculated: 9
TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
Wanted: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 14, 2008)

next ome please?
wanna get started.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 14, 2008)

Kamui101 said:
			
		

> next ome please?
> wanna get started.



Be patient.

It's matriculated's turn next.


----------



## redact (Apr 15, 2008)

i thought this thread got moved to "general off topic chat", what happened?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 15, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

>


Looks like something you would find in a H.P.Lovecraft story


----------



## matriculated (Apr 15, 2008)

This is another non-english movie.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

I've definitely seen this ... it's French, isn't it?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes


----------



## matriculated (Apr 15, 2008)

Hint: Sci-Fi/French movie from the '70s.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Apr 15, 2008)

backdoor sluts 8


----------



## Wanted (Apr 15, 2008)

La Planète sauvage


----------



## matriculated (Apr 15, 2008)

Right! Would have accepted Fantastic Planet too. Your turn.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 19
Matriculated: 9
TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## Wanted (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe an easy one


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

Easy Rider


----------



## Wanted (Apr 15, 2008)

Right. Sorry for insulting your knowledge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 20
Matriculated: 9
TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## matriculated (Apr 15, 2008)

I think the only way to stump thebobevil is to go back before movies were even made.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

No insult taken lol


----------



## matriculated (Apr 15, 2008)

Wizards?


----------



## Wanted (Apr 15, 2008)

Fire and Ice? I remember watching that a lot as a kid but not sure if it was fire and ice.

Edit: No Matriculated is right it was Wizards


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Wizards?



oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 20
Matriculated: 10
TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## matriculated (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)

Animal House


----------



## matriculated (Apr 15, 2008)

Yep.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 21
Matriculated: 10
TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

>



Quatermass?


----------



## Wanted (Apr 16, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

Wanted said:
			
		

> Nicely done.



So it's definitely Quatermass?


----------



## Wanted (Apr 16, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link to exact picture


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

Wanted said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one! I'll post up the next pic then (sorry for jumping the gun tbe!)

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 21
Matriculated: 10
TrolleyDave: 9
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1

Next pic :


----------



## matriculated (Apr 16, 2008)

Above the Law?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Above the Law?



Nope.


----------



## matriculated (Apr 16, 2008)

Hard to kill?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Hard to kill?



Nope, getting closer though! lol


----------



## matriculated (Apr 16, 2008)

Marked for death?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

Closer...


----------



## matriculated (Apr 16, 2008)

Jeez! Out for Justice?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Jeez! Out for Justice?



That's the one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's from the bar fight scene with the pool ball!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 21
Matriculated: 11
TrolleyDave: 9
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## matriculated (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out if I love this movie or hate it.


----------



## fischju (Apr 16, 2008)

I haven't seen Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy yet, but I'll guess it


----------



## matriculated (Apr 16, 2008)

Nope - not a comedy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to figure out if I love this movie or hate it.



Equilibrium?


----------



## greyhound (Apr 16, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to figure out if I love this movie or hate it.



what is happening in this picture here?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 16, 2008)

The Welsh guy is breaking into a government office.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> The Welsh guy is breaking into a government office.



Equilibrium?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 16, 2008)

That's it! You know gunkata!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 21
Matriculated: 11
TrolleyDave: 10
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

Sweet! I really liked it, but the gunkata thing only really worked well in the end fight!

Next image :


----------



## cubin' (Apr 16, 2008)

PM me the name of the movie dave don't worry I won't cheat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wanna see it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

cubin' said:
			
		

> PM me the name of the movie dave don't worry I won't cheat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a drug movie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : Here's a clue to make it easy, it's a movie any patriotic horror watching Canadian should get.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Ginger Snaps


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Ginger Snaps



Correct good sir!  One of my favourite werewolf movies.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 22
Matriculated: 11
TrolleyDave: 9
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Shame the 2nd and 3rd ones were much good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













p.s. this thread makes me laugh ... it's either nearly dead, or people are rushing ahead when they wanna play lol ... that earlier movie was actually Quatermass & The Pit aka Quatermass 3 ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry mate, I just took Wanteds word that I was right!

Is it Hotel New Hampshire?

EDIT : I've knocked a point off my score as I didn't get the right Quatermass movie.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

haha you were close enough ... always wait for the original poster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No, not Hotel New Hampshire ...

Here's a clue ... it stars someone who was in Ginger Snaps ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

My Little Eye?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> My Little Eye?



He shoots ...

He scores!


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 22
Matriculated: 11
TrolleyDave: 10
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1 

Well done


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

Sweet! I loved that movie.  Can't believe I didn't get the screenie straight away!

Next up, and this one will probably be quite easy :


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Twin Town ... that is definitely Swansea ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

Swansea - a pretty shitty city!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 23
Matriculated: 11
TrolleyDave: 10
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1

Told you it was easy!


----------



## Wanted (Apr 16, 2008)

In my defence I never said it was right as such. I just linked to where the pic came from.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, Swansea is almost as bad as Newport


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 16, 2008)

Ancient Egyptian Gladiators!


----------



## matriculated (Apr 16, 2008)

Space Hunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone... in 3D!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Space Hunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone... in 3D!



Oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 23
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 10
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


And, Lisa_, thanks for playing ... always nice to see a new face in this thread


----------



## matriculated (Apr 16, 2008)

Easy one (for the older peeps):


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Logan's Run


----------



## matriculated (Apr 16, 2008)

Correct!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 24
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 10
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

>



One of the greatest movies ever made Farenheit 451!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> One of the greatest movies ever made Farenheit 451!



Correctamundo, Davarino!


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 24
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 11
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

This one should be pretty easy as well


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

The Jerk


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> The Jerk



Damn geezer, that was fast!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 25
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 10
Szyslak: 7
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Comin' at ya ... like a beam ... like a ray ... like a laser ...

Oww! Chikka Chikka!


----------



## matriculated (Apr 16, 2008)

Dark Passage?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Dark Passage?



Sorry, no.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 16, 2008)

nvm, Bacall isn't even in that.

The Big Sleep?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 16, 2008)

Key Largo?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> The Big Sleep?



Correct!!!



Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 25
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 10
Szyslak: 8
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 16, 2008)

Alright, alright.  Here's a new one:


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

I used to have that exact same shirt ...


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 16, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I used to have that exact same shirt ...








  Classic.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't laugh ... Vegas was a tough place to grow up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

I have no idea what that movie is, though I am sure others do ...


----------



## greyhound (Apr 16, 2008)

dazed and confused


----------



## greyhound (Apr 16, 2008)

he posted it in B&W to throw us off

it's been posted before though :|


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

You are a swine, sir


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 16, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't laughing at you evil bob.  I love that shirt.  I had a couple that were quite similar myself.  Silk I'm sure.  Never had cool hair like that though.  

I'm a little surprised you can't get the movie from it though...


----------



## greyhound (Apr 16, 2008)

ahem \o/ HELLO?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 16, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> dazed and confused*Correct!*
> 
> QUOTE(greyhound @ Apr 16 2008, 01:30 PM) he posted it in B&W to throw us off
> 
> it's been posted before though :|


That screen?  Or just that movie?  I have a hard time keeping track anymore.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 25
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 10
Szyslak: 8
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## greyhound (Apr 16, 2008)

i'm not surprised two weeks ago there were 1/2 the posts in this topic


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 16, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> ahem \o/ HELLO?


Cut me some slack greyhound.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   My wireless signal is a karma chameleon.


----------



## greyhound (Apr 16, 2008)

you have a router that looks like boy george?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 16, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> you have a router that looks like boy george?








  No.  My signal comes and goes...
and..

Funny Money?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's not wrong ...


----------



## greyhound (Apr 16, 2008)

correct

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 25
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 10
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Glory?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 16, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Glory?


That's right.  Excellent movie.

A little tip from your Uncle Szyslak.  Don't do an image search for "glory" on google, unless you know full well what a "glory hole" is.  I didn't realize that was the term for it.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 26
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 10
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

haha glory hole haha


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> haha glory hole haha



Wow, I must be getting old I fell asleep in the chair watching TV! Erm, anyway, Silent Night Deadly Night?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

Well done, Dave ... these movies are virtually unknown in the UK, so I am impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 26
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 11
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

I lived in Canada for 12 years, which helps a little! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus I'm a big video nasty fan!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

That pic could be from almost any movie lol


Side-Note : I am attempting to download the complete Silent Night, Dealy night pack, but the speed on it is pitiful ... slower than a busload of special needs kids


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> That pic could be from almost any movie lol
> 
> 
> Side-Note : I am attempting to download the complete Silent Night, Dealy night pack, but the speed on it is pitiful ... slower than a busload of special needs kids



Heh, I thought I'd make this one a little harder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've only ever seen the first 2 SNDN films.  Nightmare about the dl speed, I only ever really use newsgroups these days so it's always a good speed (8 Mbit line) but it's pretty rare cool stuff like SNDN appears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A hint for the pic : The film is based off the same short story as Hard Target... heh... If you know the movie you'll instantly recognize the scene!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

The Most Dangerous Game?


hmmm ... Turkey Shoot or Surviving the Game?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> The Most Dangerous Game?



That's the story it was based off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Another clue : it's a comedy...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

The Pest


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

Nope! Too old.

The bloke in the pic is John Leguizamo and it's one of his early movies.

EDIT: Damn you edited it too fast! lol And of course you were totally correct!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 27
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 11
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1

Will anyone ever catch up with thebobevil! lmao


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

Ninja edit


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> You sure it's not The Pest? lol



lmao Damn you, making me look illiterate with the aid of the edit button!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

I am Ninja Editor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It comes from cutting and pasting script fragments all day lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I am Ninja Editor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I know why you call yourself evil! lmao The movie ain't Stone Cold is it?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The movie ain't Stone Cold is it?




f00k me ... got it in one!


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 27
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 12
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


Movie Trivia : I am actually an extra in that movie ... they were filming near Keesler AFB, when I was stationed there, and they grabbed a few of us off the street and put us in the background of a scene.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Movie Trivia : I am actually an extra in that movie ... they were filming near Keesler AFB, when I was stationed there, and they grabbed a few of us off the street and put us in the background of a scene.



That's pretty cool mate, I've had some mates who've been extras cos they make movies around here all the time.  The way I look the only parts I'd ever get are thugs!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

It's Rutger Oelsen Hauer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Surviving the Game?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> It's Rutger Oelsen Hauer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, but I actually really like that flick!  I don't mind Ice T acting in the righ role.  It wasn't quite Hard Target but it wasn't bad.  I might see if I can hunt STG down, I haven't watched it in yeeeears!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

hmmm ... I've seen almost everything he's been in ...

ummm ... Wanted : Dead or Alive ... ?

The problem with him is, his movies may be different, but they look alike ... unless they are sci-fi or historical lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> ummm ... Wanted : Dead or Alive ... ?



Is that your final answer? (in best Chris Tarrent voice)
Hmmmm.... well.... you're right!

I know what you mean about his movies, gotta love them though.  I still can't believe they thought they could remake The Hitcher.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 28
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 12
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

Unholywood need to leave stuff that ain't broken alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Easy one for the horror fans, now ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

Nightbreed?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Nightbreed?



Nope ... think H.P. Lovecraft ...


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 17, 2008)

Is it Bleeders?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

No, it's not Bleeders ... sorry.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 17, 2008)

Then it must be The Unnamable


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

abaddon41_80 said:
			
		

> Then it must be The Unnamable



Correct!


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 28
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 12
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's an easy one


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

The Frighteners


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 17, 2008)

Correct.  Underrated movie, imo


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 29
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 12
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1








Should be fairly easy for you all ...


----------



## greyhound (Apr 17, 2008)

you forgot the scores, but i'll let you off coz you're a new one

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 29
Matriculated: 12
TrolleyDave: 12
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1


----------



## matriculated (Apr 17, 2008)

Brazil?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Brazil?



No ... nice guess though ...


----------



## matriculated (Apr 17, 2008)

Shock Treatment - the sequel to Rocky Horror?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Shock Treatment - the sequel to Rocky Horror?



Correct!


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 29
Matriculated: 13
TrolleyDave: 12
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1


----------



## matriculated (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

Hot Fuzz ?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 17, 2008)

Nope - sorry.


----------



## fischju (Apr 17, 2008)

The Living Daylights?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

Rocketeer?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Rocketeer?



Right!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 30
Matriculated: 13
TrolleyDave: 12
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

EDIT : Damn, must of replied as matriculated was posting!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

This is another cast publicity shot ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> This is another cast publicity shot ...



Is that a cast shot from Clue?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

TrolleyDave FTW!


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 30
Matriculated: 13
TrolleyDave: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

Classic movie! Tim Curry is outstanding in it.

Next pic :


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

The Birds?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> The Birds?



lol It is a spoof of Alfred Hitchcock movies though...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

It's not _High Anxiety_ then, is it?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> It's not _High Anxiety_ then, is it?



Of course it is! Good man! Mel Brooks rules!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 31
Matriculated: 13
TrolleyDave: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

Mel Brooks FTW!

The Knutt House needs to be released on DVD!


----------



## Orc (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh shi- Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Oh shi- Pan's Labyrinth



Correct! Well done!


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 31
Matriculated: 13
TrolleyDave: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1
Orc : 1


----------



## Orc (Apr 17, 2008)

Dunno if this is too obscure...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm totally stumped!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

It looks familiar to me ... is it a British film, by any chance ... ?


----------



## Orc (Apr 17, 2008)

It's an 80's movie about a music genre/cultural movement.
Not a British film.

and if it stumps you guys, I guess it's time for someone else to post a new pic?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

hmmm ... and 80s movie that is set in the late 60s/early 70s, maybe ... a Motown flick of some kind?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> It's an 80's movie about a music genre/cultural movement.
> Not a British film.
> 
> and if it stumps you guys, I guess it's time for someone else to post a new pic?



Give it a little more time and if no-one gets it tell us all the answer and then post another pic for us!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

Breakin?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

I think it's set either in the late 60's or early 70s, but was made in the 80's ...


----------



## matriculated (Apr 17, 2008)

House Party?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

Krush Groove?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

It's obviously some kind of biopic, as opposed to a comedy or a glorified dance video ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> It's obviously some kind of biopic, as opposed to a comedy or a glorified dance video ...



That's why I was thinking Krush Groove, it's the one about Def Jam starting up...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 17, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know ... but it 'older', if ya know what I mean ... to be frank, I have no idea ... and I have been battering the search engines ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 17, 2008)

Oooooorrrrc give us another clue mate!


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 17, 2008)

Since Krush Groove and Breakin' have already been guessed I will guess Beat Street


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2008)

abaddon41_80 said:
			
		

> Since Krush Groove and Breakin' have already been guessed I will guess Beat Street


Closer to Beat Street but not Beat Street. This came earlier than Beat Street and usually paired with it as the two films that influenced hip-hop.

Anyway, I'll leave it if anyone can guess... here's another pic...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

True Romance


----------



## PBC (Apr 18, 2008)

Is it The Warriors (1979)?

Can you dig it?

Oh I see now. 
Ps. Good one bobevil


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> True Romance


lol too easy huh? "_Now I know I'm pretty, but I ain't as pretty as a couple of titties. _"
thebobevil wins.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the movie in the movie, being watched by Slater and Oldman, was _The Mack_





Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 32
Matriculated: 13
TrolleyDave: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1
Orc : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

Don Quixote?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Don Quixote?



Nope


----------



## redact (Apr 18, 2008)

zoro?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> zoro?



There have been many Zorro movies ...


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2008)

The Gay Blade


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> The Gay Blade




Correct!


1981, starring George Hamilton ... a very brave spoof for the early 80s ...


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 32
Matriculated: 13
TrolleyDave: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
Orc : 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2008)

Asian film, but this was shown in some film fests and has western collaborators.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

Pistol Opera?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

Sukiyaki Western ?


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2008)

Sukiyaki Western Django is correct. I was gonna post A Fistfull of Dollars then I remembered this lol...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

hehe I saw the pic and it just popped into my head lol


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
Matriculated: 13
TrolleyDave: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
Orc : 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1

p.s. ya gota post the scores, when someone guesses correctly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





next still ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

Brimstone and Treacle?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Brimstone and Treacle?




BOOM!

Slam dunk!

Nice job, Dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 14
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
Orc : 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

Loved that movie.  Not usually too keen on Dennis Potter but that was a really smart story.

Next pic :


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2008)

I thought Joe's Apartment but I don't remember that scene so dunno... lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I thought Joe's Apartment but I don't remember that scene so dunno... lol



You are correct, it is Joes Apartment!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 14
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
Orc : 3
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2008)

lol Are those the guys shooting up the place? Yeah, I suddenly remember...

Anyways... 2 screens since quality sucks...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

It's Cheech and Chong Up In Smoke?


----------



## greyhound (Apr 18, 2008)

that's right, it's already been posted though :|


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> that's right, it's already been posted though :|



The same scene?


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> It's Cheech and Chong Up In Smoke?
> QUOTE(greyhound @ Apr 18 2008, 01:13 PM) that's right, it's already been posted though :|



lol Sorry didn't read the rest of the thread, the Ajax Lady is LMAO though...

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
Orc : 3
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1


----------



## greyhound (Apr 18, 2008)

not the same scene but an image of the same actor, he has a pretty distinctive look


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> not the same scene but an image of the same actor, he has a pretty distinctive look



Tommy Chong has been in loads of movies other than C&C ones though.  It shouldn't really matter if someone posts the same film again, as long as it's not the same screenie, 81 pages is alot to look through to see if the movie you're about to post has already been done.

@Ord : The Ajax lady rules!  She steals the scene totally.

Next pic :


----------



## greyhound (Apr 18, 2008)

so you think i should remove that rule? I think it'd be pretty shit having the same movie repeated, plus it's worked so far

you don't have to file through 80+ pages, just use the thread search function to find the title of the movie, or a subset thereof


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> so you think i should remove that rule? I think it'd be pretty shit having the same movie repeated, plus it's worked so far



It's bound to happen sooner or later.  In fact I think I did it as well with Shogun Assassin.  You have to admit 80+ pages is alot for someone to read through to make sure his movie hasn't been posted before.  As long as they're not recycling the same screenie or recycling the movie over and over again I don't think it should matter too much, specially for the more popular movies.  I mean Up In Smoke has now come up twice in 81 pages, it's hardly like it's just being repeated over and over.


----------



## greyhound (Apr 18, 2008)

i do a search for all the movies i post, granted i haven't posted many, it doesn't take long. Anyway, if people think the rule shouldn't belong we'll remove it.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 18, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This Is England?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

Wrong answer, but close.  It's got a very similar title.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 18, 2008)

This Is Britian?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

Nope sorry.  It's a film from the early 80's.

EDIT : As a clue, the bloke in the picutre starred in the same movie your avatar is from.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 18, 2008)

Made In Britian


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

mr_blonde_88 said:
			
		

> Made In Britian



Spot on!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
Orc : 3
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1
mr_blonde_88 : 1


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 18, 2008)

Woop.
Don't finish work till 6pm (UK Time) but i have images on my comp at home so exspect a new scene at around 6.30pm


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2008)

mr_blonde_88 said:
			
		

> Woop.
> Don't finish work till 6pm (UK Time) but i have images on my comp at home so exspect a new scene at around 6.30pm



No probs!

EDIT : Until Mr. B gets back from work I thought I start an intermission game.  The pics don't count for points until Mr B posts his but it keeps the thread rolling along.

INTERMISSION PIC!






DOUBLE NINJA EDIT : As Mr B hasn't posted a new pic and it's been hours I'm upgrading this pic to be the next point-scoring pic!  Mr B, sorry dude!  If you want to post a pic afterwards you're more than welcome to.


----------



## evadwolrab (Apr 19, 2008)

Dawn of the Dead?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

Nope sorry, it is a .....Dead movie though.


----------



## greyhound (Apr 19, 2008)

it's all about the points now, noone is interested otherwise

Evil Dead?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

Nope, getting further away from the title now.  It's a movie from the mid-80's.


----------



## Orc (Apr 19, 2008)

Is that you Bub? Day of the Dead?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

Nope sorry!  I'll give away a real easy clue as it ain't my go really.  It's an unofficial sequal to the Dead movies.


----------



## Orc (Apr 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Nope sorry!  I'll give away a real easy clue as it ain't my go really.  It's an unofficial sequal to the Dead movies.


Ah crap, found the title now via Googlin'. lol looks campier than the normal campy zombie movie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao It is, but it's a great movie.  If you're into them you should definitely check it out.  Are you gonna have a guess.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Apr 19, 2008)

Night Of the living dead?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> Night Of the living dead?



Close, you've got one word wrong.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 19, 2008)

I can't be bothered lol


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 19, 2008)

Day of The Dead?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I can't be bothered lol
> 
> haha Old and lazy!
> 
> ...



It's an unofficial sequal to those movies.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 19, 2008)

Death to us all


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> Death to us all



Well charming that it is... haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No sorry that's not right either.


----------



## tomqman (Apr 19, 2008)

Dawn of the Living Dead?
Diary of the Dead??
land of the dead???
Gbatemp of the dead????


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> Dawn of the Living Dead?
> Diary of the Dead??
> land of the dead???



Nope sorry mate.  It's the unofficial sequal to that franchise.


----------



## tomqman (Apr 19, 2008)

give us another clue


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

One of the stars is scream queen Linnea Quigley.


----------



## tomqman (Apr 19, 2008)

Night of the Demons


----------



## greyhound (Apr 19, 2008)

the return of the living dead


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> the return of the living dead



One hundred and eighty!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 4
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
Orc : 3
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
tomqman: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1
mr_blonde_88 : 1


----------



## greyhound (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Apr 19, 2008)

mall rats


----------



## greyhound (Apr 19, 2008)

correct

tomqman takes another stepup the ladder and can't help but take a peek up laminaatplaat's marilyn monroe style skirt, filth

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 4
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
tomqman: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1
mr_blonde_88 : 1


----------



## tomqman (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## greyhound (Apr 19, 2008)

dog soldiers


----------



## tomqman (Apr 19, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> dog soldiers


correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
tomqman: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1
mr_blonde_88 : 1


----------



## greyhound (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Apr 19, 2008)

Old school


----------



## greyhound (Apr 19, 2008)

correct

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1
mr_blonde_88 : 1


----------



## tomqman (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm stumped. Where's thebobevil when you need him! lol


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 19, 2008)

I wanna say Art School Confidential, but I'm pretty sure that that's not right ...


----------



## tomqman (Apr 19, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I wanna say Art School Confidential, but I'm pretty sure that that's not right ...


nope

clue: it was made in 2006


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 19, 2008)

Naming the year is only a clue if you can see someone you recognize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 19, 2008)

Is it Caffeine?


----------



## moozxy (Apr 19, 2008)

Stranger than Fiction?


----------



## Orc (Apr 19, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Stranger than Fiction?


I think moozxy's right, that's the cafe that woman is working at. LOL movie btw. Will Farrell is awesome.


----------



## tomqman (Apr 19, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Stranger than Fiction?


correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
abaddon41_80 : 1
mr_blonde_88 : 1
moozxy: 1


----------



## moozxy (Apr 19, 2008)

Yay, I'm going out now so someone else can take my go


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

greyhound mate do you want the honours as it's your thread?


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 19, 2008)

NIGHT OF THE DEAD


----------



## greyhound (Apr 19, 2008)

someone else can go ahead, i need to dig up some more films


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 19, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> NIGHT OF THE DEAD




a tad late there, weren't you? lol


----------



## tomqman (Apr 19, 2008)

well i will post a pic as i was last one one to post


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 19, 2008)

Urotsukidoji?


----------



## tomqman (Apr 19, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Urotsukidoji?


nope


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

The Demon Womb?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Demon Womb?




aka Urotsukidoji 2


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 19, 2008)

Parasite?


----------



## tomqman (Apr 19, 2008)

nope nope and nope!!!!!

Directed by Yoshiaki Kawajiri


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wicked City?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was your post that popped the movies name in my head. lol


----------



## tomqman (Apr 19, 2008)

abaddon41_80 said:
			
		

> Wicked City?


correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 5
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
mr_blonde_88 : 1
moozxy: 1


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## fischju (Apr 20, 2008)

Ghosts of Mars


----------



## drock360 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow guys please take the name of the movie out of the image location!


----------



## fischju (Apr 20, 2008)

drock360 said:
			
		

> Wow guys please take the name of the movie out of the image location!



You tried to cheat!


----------



## greyhound (Apr 20, 2008)

i'm confirming this one to get the game rolling again

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 1
gblock247 : 1
mr_blonde_88 : 1
moozxy: 1

your turn, offtopic84


----------



## fischju (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL

walk hard dewey cox story


----------



## fischju (Apr 20, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> walk hard dewey cox story



Damn!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 2
gblock247 : 1
mr_blonde_88 : 1
moozxy: 1


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 20, 2008)

haha watched that a couple weeks ago. the first 10 min are easily the funniest first ten minutes of any movie ever. 


Here's one:






the movie isn't in black and white...just that picture..


if you answer this one and know you are right then go ahead and post the next as I'm going to bed and have a busy day tomorrow so probably will not be around to confirm it..but this shot is of a main character and is a very epic scene so if you know then you definitely know it.


----------



## greyhound (Apr 20, 2008)

looks like a bald jimmy carr


----------



## pinbi7 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> haha watched that a couple weeks ago. the first 10 min are easily the funniest first ten minutes of any movie ever.
> 
> 
> Here's one:
> ...



this is Phil Harrison and is SCEA spawn


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 20, 2008)

here's another one from the same movie of the rest of the main characters


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> here's another one from the same movie of the rest of the main characters



Tales from the Crypt: Demon Knight


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 20, 2008)

mr_blonde_88 said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



right on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 2
gblock247 : 1
mr_blonde_88 : 2
moozxy: 1


is 2 points right? it seems like you've guessed a lot more? maybe that was when we were playing at the start of the topic before the scores started?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, i kicked ass before the point system came in, shame it didn't start at the beginning! Lol


Anyways, here's the next image peeps


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 20, 2008)

Guyver ?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nope


----------



## moozxy (Apr 20, 2008)

Someone on here has or used to have that scene as their sig.. Can't remember who though.


----------



## tomqman (Apr 21, 2008)

give us a clue


----------



## Tommy_T (Apr 21, 2008)

Casshern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## matriculated (Apr 21, 2008)

That's looks pretty cool.


----------



## Tommy_T (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah Its one of my fav movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Do I still have to wait for Mr Blonde 88 to confirm it or can I just go ahead and post a new one?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2008)

Tommy_T said:
			
		

> Yeah Its one of my fav movies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should do really but as you've got the exact same pic in your sig and Mr B is probably at work I don't see why not.


----------



## Tommy_T (Apr 21, 2008)

Here you go then....






Oh...
Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 2
gblock247 : 1
mr_blonde_88 : 2
moozxy: 1
Tommy_T: 1


----------



## knoxvillz (Apr 21, 2008)

oldboy


----------



## Tommy_T (Apr 21, 2008)

knoxvillz said:
			
		

> oldboy



Bloody Hell that was quick, I even tried to find one of the less obvious screens.

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 2
gblock247 : 1
mr_blonde_88 : 2
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
knoxvillz: 1


----------



## CZroe (Apr 21, 2008)

mr_blonde_88 said:
			
		

>


That's some serious apostrophe error right there. I'm surprised no one on the staff involved caught that because there is no way a respectable news-writer would have made that mistake.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 21, 2008)

CZroe said:
			
		

> mr_blonde_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By gollie's, I think *your* right!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The its / it's thing always bugs me too.  Almost as much as your / you're.

New movie already!  My boss is gone and I wanna play!


----------



## matriculated (Apr 21, 2008)

Paycheck... or did we already do this movie?


Not to mention that those aren't apostrophe characters - you use those to indicate measurement in feet. Apostrophes are curly.
/shakes fist at desktop publishing


----------



## greyhound (Apr 21, 2008)

lol it was posted november last year. It seems someone has been reading the entire thread...good luck


----------



## tomqman (Apr 21, 2008)

so is some one going to post a new movie as knoxvillz has no post so i dont think he will be posting any time soon


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

I will post one ... as I am in the lead, and it will give people the chance to catch up ...


----------



## tomqman (Apr 21, 2008)

um i think ive seen this or seen that pic before somewhere


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2008)

Goldilocks and The Pedophile?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Goldilocks and The Pedophile?




No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






You should know this one, geezer


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 21, 2008)

wizzard of oz


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

No ... it's not from Hollywood ...


----------



## GizmoDuck (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm thinking The Wicker Man, the original British one.  Evil looking woman + guy in a bear costume...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

Nope ... it's not British, either ...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

Right, you guys have 'til Midnight GMT ... that's about 25 minutes from now, to guess it ... cos I leave this site for good at Midnight ...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

It was _The Singing Ringing Tree_... made in 1957, and serialised in the UK in the late 1970s ... I'm outta here, mammy-rammers ... catch you all in the next life ...


----------



## tomqman (Apr 22, 2008)

so who wants to post a new movie


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2008)

Go for it...


----------



## tomqman (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## knoxvillz (Apr 22, 2008)

super mario bros maybe?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yup, that's their version of Yoshi :S


----------



## knoxvillz (Apr 22, 2008)

ok, heres the next one


----------



## tomqman (Apr 22, 2008)

knoxvillz said:
			
		

> ok, heres the next one


keep the scores going


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 2
gblock247 : 1
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1


----------



## Exort (Apr 22, 2008)

You made a mistake with the scores : knoxvillz only has one point (he could not have more anyway with only one post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
Bob Loblaw: 2
gblock247 : 1
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1


----------



## tomqman (Apr 22, 2008)

Exort said:
			
		

> You made a mistake with the scores : knoxvillz only has one point (he could not have more anyway with only one post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Testing area does not add too your post count


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 33
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1


----------



## Exort (Apr 22, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> Testing area does not add too your post count



Oh damn that's right! I'm truly sorry...


----------



## drock360 (Apr 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Right, you guys have 'til Midnight GMT ... that's about 25 minutes from now, to guess it ... cos I leave this site for good at Midnight ...



Where is thebobevil going?!!  Why is he leaving?!


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 23, 2008)

knoxvillz said:
			
		

> ok, heres the next one


How 'bout a hint knoxvillz?


----------



## knoxvillz (Apr 24, 2008)

it is made in japan and directed by Higuchinsky


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

Uzumaki?


----------



## knoxvillz (Apr 24, 2008)

yup, you got it right.


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 34
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## wilddenim (Apr 24, 2008)

Weird since they have 'bubbles' on their head and the baby doesn't?

I've got no idea, sorry.


----------



## slightlyaskew (Apr 24, 2008)

Andromeda Strain


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

slightlyaskew said:
			
		

> Andromeda Strain



Correct!


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 34
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Exort (Apr 25, 2008)

As there have been no post in some times now here's the next one :


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

Memento.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 25, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Memento.


Took you 2 whole minutes on that one bobevil.  You're slipping,


----------



## Scalpos (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh yeahn what a great film !!!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 35
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
2cb2ct7: 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1

I shall carry on with the next film, then ... if no-one objects ...






A nice, easy one ... to keep the game flowing ...


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Where Eagles Dare?


----------



## Westside (Apr 25, 2008)

Saving private Ryan?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

2cb2ct7 said:
			
		

> Where Eagles Dare?



Correct!


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 35
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
2cb2ct7: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Saving private Ryan?



Hahahaha LOL you crack me up Westside...


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 25, 2008)

From an excellent film I only got around to watching last night... (Highly recommended!!)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

It's not _oldboy_ again, is it? lol


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hahaha yeh it is bob... Have we had that one already? If so, I apologise...

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 36
TrolleyDave: 15
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
2cb2ct7: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

Just give me the point, and I'll post a new movie ... not the first time a movie has been repeated, so not to worry


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Come on bob!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

lol didn't see that you'd updated the scores already lol


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 25, 2008)

No worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, jump on MKWii quickly for a race ;P


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2008)

Something Wicked This Way Comes?


----------



## Exort (Apr 25, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Something Wicked This Way Comes?



Googling this in google image gives me that exact same still so I assume it must be correct


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Something Wicked This Way Comes?



Correct!


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 36
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 13
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
2cb2ct7: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2008)

Absolutely loved that movie.  They don't make kids stuff like that anymore.

Next up


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

Dead & Deader ?


----------



## Westside (Apr 25, 2008)

Hmm... ER?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Dead & Deader ?
> 
> Nope
> 
> QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 25 2008, 09:41 PM) Hmm... ER?



and nope! lol

Think Call of Cthulu


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

Necronomicon?


or 

Re-Animator ... though I doubt it's Re-Animator ...


----------



## matriculated (Apr 25, 2008)

Is that Linda Hamilton?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Necronomicon?
> 
> 
> or
> ...



You're along the right lines with Re-Animator, same core group.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

Bride of Re-Animator?

Beyond Re-Animator?

House of Re-Animator was cancelled


----------



## matriculated (Apr 25, 2008)

Maniac Cop?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Is that Linda Hamilton?
> 
> Nope, she's pretty much an unknown actress.
> 
> ...



Nope, excellent movie though.


----------



## fischju (Apr 25, 2008)

Castle Freak?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Castle Freak?



Nope.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

Cellar Dweller?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 25, 2008)

From Beyond?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Cellar Dweller?



Nope.  I totally forgot all about that movie, I'm gonna have to hunt it down now!


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 25, 2008)

The Whisperer in Darkness?
Dagon?
The Haunted Palace?


----------



## fischju (Apr 25, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> The Whisperer in Darkness?
> Dagon?
> The Haunted Palace?



Nice use of IMDB.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 25, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually Wikipedia


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> From Beyond?



Bam!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 36
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 14
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
2cb2ct7: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## matriculated (Apr 25, 2008)

I think we should have a rule on having just one answer per post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise people will be posting entire lists.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 25, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> I think we should have a rule on having just one answer per post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that, I think this rule should be added. Also one guess per 10 minutes or something like that.


----------



## fischju (Apr 25, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> matriculated said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greyhound made that a rule a couple of pages ago (Or maybe 10 pages ago..)


----------



## matriculated (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> matriculated said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 1 guess per ten minute rule sucks donkey balls.  Guess 1 film per post unless it's a eries of movies but keep the guess' coming thick and fast, like a pub quiz.


----------



## matriculated (Apr 25, 2008)

I think you should only post 1 guess until the person who posted the pic responds.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> I think you should only post 1 guess until the person who posted the pic responds.



Sometimes people post and never come back, or they guess it right and piss off again.  It keeps the game flowing if people keep guessing.  I suppose we could set a rule where people have to go back and edit their last guess if they want to make a different one.

EDIT : Anyway, is the movie Violent Cop?


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 26, 2008)

bw1?

I cheated


----------



## greyhound (Apr 26, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> bw1?
> 
> I cheated



and you're terrible at it, it seems


----------



## matriculated (Apr 26, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> EDIT : Anyway, is the movie Violent Cop?
> Nope.
> 
> QUOTE(kirbyman123 @ Apr 25 2008, 06:49 PM) bw1?
> ...


Nope - I don't know what bw1 means...

Directed by someone who's made 2 of the most influential scifi movies ever. This one is neither.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

Black Rain ?


----------



## fischju (Apr 26, 2008)

Scott or Kubrick then?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 26, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Black Rain ?


Correct!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 37
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 14
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
2cb2ct7: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## greyhound (Apr 26, 2008)

trippy, do not like


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> trippy, do not like



'Tis a comedy cult classic, this one ... I picked one of the more memorable scenes from it ... not as old as it may appear ...


----------



## pasc (Apr 26, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

>


is the film perhaps called "your mother and her dino " ?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No ...


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hint? This one has been buggin' me for the last few hours...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

It's a movie made up of short films, all bolted onto a central theme ... and that creature in the picture is the Loch Ness Monster ...


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 26, 2008)

Amazon Women on the Moon


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

abaddon41_80 said:
			
		

> Amazon Women on the Moon



Correct!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 37
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 14
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
2cb2ct7: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 26, 2008)

Amazon Women on the Moon?... Oops... Need to hit that refresh button quicker...

*Posts merged*

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 26, 2008)

Correct!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 37
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 14
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
2cb2ct7: 3
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## matriculated (Apr 26, 2008)

10 things I hate about you. 

Opps! Didn't see your answer there.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> 10 things I hate about you.



Dude, you're too late ... it's was guessed and gone lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2008)

As it's been over 5 hours since 2ct7 guessed and he hasn't posted a picture yet I thought I'd get the ball rolling again.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

Caddy Shack


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Caddy Shack



Of course!

Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 38
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 14
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
2cb2ct7: 3
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## greyhound (Apr 27, 2008)

apocalypse now?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> apocalypse now?



That's quite a good guess ... going purely on the picture ... but, it is, sadly, wrong ...


----------



## drock360 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hint please!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

A revolutionary film, perhaps ...


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 27, 2008)

The Motorcycle Diaries?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

2cb2ct7 said:
			
		

> The Motorcycle Diaries?



Correct!


Scores:
---------------
thebobevil: 38
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 14
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

2cb2cty7 go

*Posts merged*

can i go
instead


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

koyeawon said:
			
		

> 2cb2cty7 go
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...



No


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

are you there 2 ct7 thingie


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

koyeawon said:
			
		

> are you there 2 ct7 thingie



Just wait ...


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

may i please go i already copied my phto


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

koyeawon said:
			
		

> may i please go i already copied my phto



No ... be patient ... please don't ask again ... and, if you go ahead and post, you will be ignored ...


----------



## greyhound (Apr 27, 2008)

not yet, we usually wait a few hours before posting on their behalf


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

ok ill be back in like 6 minutes or so


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 27, 2008)

Lookin for something now... One moment


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

Dr. Strangelove


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

write like ya see i wont bother you after this and bobvil may i just do mine im not good on this and i cant guess these movies you ill leave in 10 minutes for maybe 2 days if i could ill do anythin but give stuff and .....PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

koyeawon said:
			
		

> write like ya see i wont bother you after this and bobvil may i just do mine im not good on this and i cant guess these movies you ill leave in 10 minutes for maybe 2 days if i could ill do anythin but give stuff and .....PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Please stop this ... 2cb2ct7 posted a picture ... I guessed ... now we have to wait and see what he says ... if I am right, it's my turn ... if I am wrong, we keep guessing ... those are the rules of the game ...

EDIT : Now you all know why my children live with their mothers ...

EDIT : Thank God for Jack Daniels ...


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

lol this games is longer then i thought MELANY U MUST DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 27, 2008)

You're correct!

Updated scores...

thebobevil: 39
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 14
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 6
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

haunted mansion

*Posts merged*

star wars


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

koyeawon said:
			
		

> haunted mansion
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> star wars



No .. neither of those. Sorry.


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

i cheated and everything i could not find it hint please


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

koyeawon said:
			
		

> i cheated and everything i could not find it hint please



It has not been up long enough for a hint, yet ... You need more patience ...


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

okay fine


----------



## science (Apr 27, 2008)

ummm... star wars?


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

undefined this is the webcode cant find the name


----------



## science (Apr 27, 2008)

oops its been said already


haunted mansion?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

I'd like to thank the moderator ... let's carry on


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

this is a hard one it sure look scary is it a sifi move or just scary


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

*Posts merged*

sorry it was on my fast reply and i pressed send this was my photo for the movie i had for like 1 hour sorry bobvil ill do that later ok or find a new one


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

I'd like to thank the moderator ... let's get back to the game


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 27, 2008)

Koyeawon... You are a true douchebag... Literally...


----------



## koyeawon (Apr 27, 2008)

whats a DOUCHBAG?


----------



## greyhound (Apr 27, 2008)

leave it out, people. Just go back to guessing bob's movie. Insults and blatant disregard for the subject of the thread and in this case rules lead to topic closures


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 27, 2008)

meh. my badd


----------



## lagman (Apr 27, 2008)

No, not when is only a specific user, keep spamming this thread and you'll get suspended koyeawon.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's the picture again, just to keep it fresh in people's minds ...


----------



## greyhound (Apr 27, 2008)

Around the world in 80 days?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> Around the world in 80 days?



The period the movie is set in, is the same .. and also, it's an appropriate guess, given your avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A couple more guesses, and I'll post a clue.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 27, 2008)

Can we get a hint, oh Evil Robert? It looks familiar but then there are a lot of those old gothic ghost films...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

Hint 1 : It's not a ghost movie ...

Hint 2 : Who wants to live forever?

Hint 3 : Getting hammered might take your breath away ...


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nope... Going to need another hint... That's a tough one...

All I have is:

Not a ghost film (including other paranormal/horror genres?)
Set in the late 19th century


----------



## drock360 (Apr 27, 2008)

The Time Machine?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

It is a horror film, of the paranormal variety ... but, it's not a ghost film ... a spirit film, or a soul film, perhaps ... but not a ghost film ... It's British, also ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 27, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> No, not when is only a specific user, keep spamming this thread and you'll get suspended koyeawon.
> 
> Cheers Laggy mate!
> 
> ...



I'm not 100% sure on this but I know it looks totally familiar.  Is it The Prestige?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice guess, Dave ... but it's a much older film ... re-read the hints I posted  ... 


Hint 1 : It's not a ghost movie ...

Hint 2 : Who wants to live forever?

Hint 3 : Getting hammered might take your breath away ...


----------



## Jax (Apr 27, 2008)

Highlander?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Highlander?



No ...


----------



## matriculated (Apr 27, 2008)

Is that Eric Idle?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Is that Eric Idle?



No ... and I think Hint 4 should be that actor's name ...

Robert Stephens


----------



## fischju (Apr 27, 2008)

Afraid of the Dark?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Afraid of the Dark?



No ...


----------



## fischju (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh, The Asphyx! (?)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Oh, The Asphyx! (?)



Correct! [Do the clues make sense now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


*Score Card*

thebobevil: 39
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 14
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 7
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## fischju (Apr 27, 2008)

I have to show this screencap, and ask this, mr movie man.







Universal HD has been showing it recently, (in HD obviously) but nobody seems to have it. How could this be remastered for digital HD broadcast, and nobody give me a copy! Maybe you know where it is...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

The Andromeda Strain was re-mastered?

Are you sure it's not the new TV mini-series, The Andromeda Strain ... a remake of the movie ... that you are thinking of, that is on HD television, right now?


----------



## fischju (Apr 27, 2008)

It is, and I can't find it anywhere in HD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Score Card

thebobevil: 40
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 14
Szyslak: 9
offtopic84: 7
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1



			
				thebobevil said:
			
		

> The Andromeda Strain was re-mastered?
> 
> I shall look into it ... and see if I can find it for you.



That would rock, hard


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

There are two answers I will accept for this ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 27, 2008)

Sometimes They Come Back?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Sometimes They Come Back?



I get why you said that, but no, it's not correct.


Hint # 1 : Bon Appetit, Monsieur


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Apr 28, 2008)

"Au théâtre ce soir"?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

2cb2ct7 said:
			
		

> "Au théâtre ce soir"?




Non.


Hint # 2 : Even Gary Numan wouldn't feel safe ...


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 28, 2008)

Here in my car, I feel safest of all. I can lock all my doors.  It's the only way to live. In cars.  /insert excellent synthesizer work here 

Is it maybe "La Haine"?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

No, not La Haine ... Hint # 3 Don't take the French hint to mean France ...


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 28, 2008)

The Cars That Ate Paris?

lol, I can't believe that was a real movie.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> The Cars That Ate Paris?
> 
> lol, I can't believe that was a real movie.



Correct!

Also, I would have accepted the movie's alternate title, _The Cars That Ate People_







Correct! [Do the clues make sense now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


*Score Card*

thebobevil: 39
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 14
Szyslak: 10
offtopic84: 7
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 28, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Correct! [Do the clues make sense now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 The clues were the only reason I got it.  Never heard of the movie actually.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Hint # 2 : Even Gary Numan wouldn't feel safe ..._ That cracked me up. 

Just a slight genre shift:


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

All The President's Men?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 28, 2008)

All the President's Men


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

I got my edit in before you posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I refreshed to check lol


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 28, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> All The President's Men?_*originally said Tootsie_
> 
> QUOTE(matriculated @ Apr 28 2008, 02:53 PM) All the President's Men



I honestly don't know if bob edited in the correct answer before matriculated got it.  Do either of you know who got it first?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

It was me ... but you can give the point to Matriculated, if you like, as I had to edit, and he didn't ...

[Tootsie was my humorous place-keeper answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 28, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> It was me ... but you can give the point to Matriculated, if you like, as I had to edit, and he didn't ...
> 
> [Tootsie was my humorous place-keeper answer
> 
> ...


When I went to quote "Tootsie", you had edited in the correct answer and matriculated had answered correctly as well (both at 2:53 my time).  I think it should be a tie (both get a point), and matriculated should get to post the next film, based on your generous concession.  

*Score Card*

thebobevil: *41*
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 15
Szyslak: 10
offtopic84: 7
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1

[Edit]Fixed score


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay, but you forgot to give me the point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was already on 40 before your movie


----------



## matriculated (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice call, Szyslak!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Easy one:


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

hmmm ... I wanna say _A Knight's Tale_ ...


----------



## matriculated (Apr 28, 2008)

is that your final answer?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes ... and I Want the point Szyslak promised me


----------



## matriculated (Apr 28, 2008)

Correct! I loved this movie for blending modern rock and medieval times!
(Edited for correcting the score.)

thebobevil: 42
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 15
Szyslak: 10
offtopic84: 7
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 28, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Okay, but you forgot to give me the point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learned it by watching you dad.





[Edit] matriculated has it all fixed up now.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyway, an easy one for you all, as my most recent have proved to be stumpers ...


----------



## matriculated (Apr 28, 2008)

1 hour and no takers? I honestly have no idea what movie this could be.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

That is a definite shot from the movie ... no bigger visual clue could have been provided ...


----------



## DarkWing (Apr 28, 2008)

I wanna get in on the action to.. But dam.. I can't for the life of me figure this one out.. I have a couple that might stump some people to but this one.. Hmmmm

DW


----------



## hobotent (Apr 28, 2008)

lol for some reason, it reminds me of master of disguise, but I don't remember that movie too well...what a horrible movie...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

Hint#1 : It's all in the effects ...

Hint#2 : It's all in the timing ...


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

Is it from _The Illusionist_?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Is it from _The Illusionist_?



I see your reasoning ... but no, it's not ...


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

You crack me up evilbob.

_The Wizard of Speed and Time_

I'm starting to think that every time you give us an "easy" one, it's some obscure movie that you actually had a hand in.  Please tell me you wrote the screenplay for this one evilbob.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> You crack me up evilbob.
> 
> _The Wizard of Speed and Time_
> 
> I'm starting to think that every time you give us an "easy" one, it's some obscure movie that you actually had a hand in.  Please tell me you wrote the screenplay for this one evilbob.



You are correct!

[And no, I was not involved in this lol ... I'm not that old hahaha]

*Score Card*

thebobevil: 42
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 15
Szyslak: 11
offtopic84: 7
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

Woohoo!  100 pages!

Great flick:


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Full Metal Jacket?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Full Metal Jacket?


Indeed it is.  lol, I tried to find the least obvious screenshot I could from that movie, and it still only took you five minutes.

*Score Card*

thebobevil: 43
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 15
Szyslak: 11
offtopic84: 7
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

My father died in Viet Nam, and I went through a whole obsessive phase over it, and watched every Viet Nam movie like 60 times ... anyway, enough with my sob story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to the game ...


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that.  Luckily, my dad made it home with the million dollar wound.  I've also exhausted that genre of movies.  Maybe we were just searching for some small clue as to what our dads went through.  

As for the game, that looks like:

The Village of the Damned


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> As for the game, that looks like:
> 
> The Village of the Damned



That was one of the two titles I would have accepted ... the other being _The Midwich Cuckoos_

*Score Card*

thebobevil: 43
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 15
Szyslak: 12
offtopic84: 7
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1

[After my father, and after being in service myself, when I was a teenager, it kills me to see so many supporting this 'war'.]


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

Preaching to the choir bob.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up:


----------



## fischju (Apr 29, 2008)

Big Fish


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Big Fish


Bingo.

*Score Card*

thebobevil: 43
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 15
Szyslak: 12
offtopic84: 8
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## fischju (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

Kinda looks like 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

I was thinking the original version of Solaris ... but, I'm quite sure that's wrong ...


----------



## fischju (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I was thinking the original version of Solaris ... but, I'm quite sure that's wrong ...





Solyaris?


----------



## matriculated (Apr 29, 2008)

Sleeper?

Wait! So is it Solaris?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????????

j/k  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





evil bob is right, no?


----------



## fischju (Apr 29, 2008)

Not until he says Solyaris


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

lol I'd love to be right ... it was purely a random guess ... I never even went near a search engine lol


----------



## matriculated (Apr 29, 2008)

Uh, Solyaris?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't need to put Solyaris, as Solaris was one of the movie's alternate titles, and under the rules of the game, alternate titles are acceptable ... I myself have posted several movies with alt. titles ...


----------



## fischju (Apr 29, 2008)

Now I'm confused


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Look at the 2nd entry on the list ...


http://www.imdb.com/find?s=all&q=solaris&x=0&y=0


----------



## fischju (Apr 29, 2008)

Score Card

thebobevil: 44
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 15
Szyslak: 12
offtopic84: 8
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank You 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Let the game continue ...







Now this one is easy ... if you're over 30 lol


----------



## fischju (Apr 29, 2008)

Fuck! 13 years off! But that looks like The Hoff...


----------



## matriculated (Apr 29, 2008)

Heaven can Wait


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

Heaven Can Wait


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Heaven can Wait



Correct!

*Score Card*

thebobevil: 44
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 16
Szyslak: 12
offtopic84: 8
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Fuck! 13 years off! But that looks like The Hoff...








  Almost.  A Hoff for another generation...

_*shakes fist at matriculated for being a faster poster_


----------



## matriculated (Apr 29, 2008)

Another easy one:


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Clash of the Titans


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

Clash of the Titans


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

Dammit.  I must have slow tubes.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Dammit.  I must have slow tubes.



Try drinking more water ...


----------



## matriculated (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Clash of the Titans



Right!

thebobevil: 45
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 16
Szyslak: 12
offtopic84: 8
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## matriculated (Apr 29, 2008)

La Peau douce

Edit: Nope that's not it.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Right country


----------



## matriculated (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes. It's not like France makes any films...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Yes. It's not like France makes any films...



Well, it's too soon to give you a proper clue lol


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

HINT#1 _... Let's dance in style, let's dance for a while, heaven can wait ..._


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

Alphaville, une étrange aventure de Lemmy Caution

just watched it this weekend


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Alphaville, une étrange aventure de Lemmy Caution
> 
> just watched it this weekend



Absolutement!

*Score Card*

thebobevil: 45
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 16
Szyslak: 13
offtopic84: 8
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1

_Did ya like my clue, by the way? lol_


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> _Did ya like my clue, by the way? lol_


lol, it returned way too many OC references


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Cannonball Run


[My clue for Alphaville was a lyric from 'Forever Young' by the group, Alphaville ...]


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Cannonball Run
> 
> 
> [My clue for Alphaville was a lyric from 'Forever Young' by the group, Alphaville ...]


Yeah, unfortunately, some new band covered it and it's in "The OC".  Hence yielding incredibly annoying search results with every dramatic 15 year old girl's blog entry.

I can't be 100% sure which Cannonball Run movie that still is from, but I think it's the first, so seeing as you answered both of them, I think you got it.  I knew it was an easy one, but I thought Sammy Davis Jr needed to be in this thread somewhere.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Score Card*

thebobevil: 46
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 16
Szyslak: 13
offtopic84: 8
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

It was the first one ... I second guessed myself, then third guessed to correct my second guess lol

I think, if and when I hit a score of 50, that I shall bow out of the competition, but stay around to post films, during long absences by players ... 

As Szyslak keeps on insisting that I use films I have worked on, whether I have or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I have decided to post a still from a film I actually did work on ... if you find this on IMDB, my name is in the credits ...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 30, 2008)

Hint#1 _... should have told you all I wanted was to have some fun ..._


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 30, 2008)

Hint#2 : ... or, there's rice ...


----------



## Exort (May 1, 2008)

I never seem to understand your hints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too much for me I guess


----------



## fischju (May 1, 2008)

Confetti?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Confetti?



Huzzah!

It seems someone gets my clues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Score Card*

thebobevil: 46
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 16
Szyslak: 13
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## fischju (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (May 1, 2008)

Jewel of the Nile?


----------



## greyhound (May 1, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

>



the wrong glory hole


----------



## fischju (May 1, 2008)

Neither


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

Romancing the Stone


----------



## fischju (May 1, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Romancing the Stone



Got it!

Score Card

thebobevil: 47
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 16
Szyslak: 13
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 5
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

An easy one ... no, seriously ... it's easy ... and easy to search for, too


----------



## matriculated (May 1, 2008)

Love Actually


----------



## greyhound (May 1, 2008)

still crazy

quite a good film


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> still crazy
> 
> quite a good film



Hoorah!

Yes ... it's a great little film ... won a ton of industry awards, and yet is still relatively unknown ... shame ... especially as it has such a good soundtrack ...

*Score Card*

thebobevil: 47
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 16
Szyslak: 13
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## matriculated (May 1, 2008)

It looks like Tom Green (or Clive Owen?) and Bill Nighy - am I half right?


----------



## greyhound (May 1, 2008)

it's jimmy nail


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> It looks like Tom Green (or Clive Owen?) and Bill Nighy - am I half right?



It's Jimmy Nail & Bill Nighy, in Still Crazy, as Greyhound so rightly spotted ...


----------



## greyhound (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Jax (May 1, 2008)

Tremors.


----------



## wilddenim (May 1, 2008)

EDIT: Argh! Too slow loading for me. 

Ugh, I've got no idea.


----------



## acmefire (May 1, 2008)

is it 
paint your wagon


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

Of Mice and Men ...


----------



## greyhound (May 1, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Of Mice and Men ...



correct

starring john malkovich (as lenny) and that bloke from forrest gump

edit:gary sinise

*Score Card*

thebobevil: 48
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 16
Szyslak: 13
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

Ray Walston is an excellent actor ... bets grumpy old geezer in the business lol

... and he was always my favorite Martian


----------



## matriculated (May 1, 2008)

The Contender?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> The Contender?



Nope


----------



## WildWon (May 1, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> ... and he was always my favorite Martian
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, wasn't he in a show called My... oh wait.... wait a second.  OH wow.  Clever!
I see what you did there.  You silly... you.

(i would have said the same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






 cheers mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






EDIT FOR ANSWER:

Street Car Named Desire?

/EDIT FOR ANSWER


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Street Car Named Desire?



Correctamundo!

Well done ... you're off the ground now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Score Card*

thebobevil: 48
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 16
Szyslak: 13
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1 
WildWon: 1


----------



## greyhound (May 1, 2008)

edit: i think this may be the biggest thread in the testing area now


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> this must be one of the biggest threads in the testing area now



We are Titans lol


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (May 2, 2008)

New film?


----------



## tomqman (May 2, 2008)

2cb2ct7 said:
			
		

> New film?


someone should post a new movie because wildwon has been gone almost 12hours


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (May 2, 2008)

May I?


----------



## tomqman (May 2, 2008)

2cb2ct7 said:
			
		

> May I?


go for it


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (May 2, 2008)

Here ya go...


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (May 2, 2008)

Jeez, thats some bad editing.
for a real movie


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (May 2, 2008)

Which part of the image makes you think it is bad editing? I think this is a snapshot from a fast, sweeping shot that basically does a 180 with central focus...

My apologies! It appears that Spider is correct! That is a chopped image. I didn't even realise because there is a scene very similar in the actual movie. But it was a mirror of the newly posted image above with a foreground addition...

Sorry people!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

City of God?


----------



## Szyslak (May 2, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> City of God?


AAAAAAARRRGGHHH!

Quit doing that!  Right when I'm about to post!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am the Sally to your Charlie Brown mwahahaha


----------



## Szyslak (May 2, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think to myself, "this one's been up a while, I have a few more minutes to verify my guess with a google image search" and evil bob swoops in and nabs it.  Unbelievable.  And yes, you are a Sally.


----------



## WildWon (May 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh, i'm sorry about that. I'd played this different ways on different forums, and for some reason i thought someone else was posting the movies.  Wow, noob move.

*removes asbestos vest*

Flame on, brothers and sisters... flame on.


----------



## Szyslak (May 2, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, i'm sorry about that. I'd played this different ways on different forums, and for some reason i thought someone else was posting the movies.  Wow, noob move.
> 
> *removes asbestos vest*
> 
> Flame on, brothers and sisters... flame on.


No worries WildWon.  New players are always welcome, you just need to read 106 pages full of hi-res images to catch up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The way we're playing, whoever guesses right posts the next movie, as I gather you've figured out now.  And it's best if you can stick around for a while after you post a movie to make sure thebobevil gets it right.

[Edit] ...and 95% of my posts are loaded with sarcasm, just in case it isn't obvious sometimes.


----------



## WildWon (May 2, 2008)

Oh yea, i picked up on the rules really quick heh.

As for sarcasm, i'm quite aware. I'd been a lurker for quite a bit on these forums, finally signed up about a month ago when i got my first flast cart (scds1, baby), and over the past few days have decided to make myself known in the the general chat areas.

Actually, yesterday, it was kind of nice falling back into a forum of rad people once again.  Its been too long, and there are too many scary/sad/icky forums around these here internets.

lol gotta get back into the swing of things and not go off topic like this rant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soooo.... back to the movies!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

We just have to wait for 2cb2ct7 now ...


----------



## Szyslak (May 2, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> We just have to wait for 2cb2ct7 now ...


I think at latest it's like 11:20PM in Aussie-land, so I guess we should wait a little while.  But bob, based on my outrage, I obviously think you have it correct, and a quick search seems to confirm it.


----------



## greyhound (May 2, 2008)

confirming city of god to get it going again.

I posted the movie not too long ago

Score Card

thebobevil: 49
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 16
Szyslak: 13
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)




----------



## WildWon (May 2, 2008)

...how the hell did you get a picture of me at a halloween party 2 years ago?!


----------



## Szyslak (May 2, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> ...how the hell did you get a picture of me at a halloween party 2 years ago?!


You just wore a suit?  How boring...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about a decade evil bob?

[Edit] Nevermind, I think _Mars Needs Women_


----------



## matriculated (May 2, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, he's right. It's on google images.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Nevermind, I think _Mars Needs Women_




Correct!
*
Score Card*

thebobevil: 49
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 16
Szyslak: 14
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Szyslak (May 2, 2008)

Sorry about the image quality, but I had to find the right image of this lovely bird:


----------



## Westside (May 2, 2008)

Is that Sharon Stone from Basic instinct?


----------



## Szyslak (May 2, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Is that Sharon Stone from Basic instinct?


Sorry no.  I don't remember what her face looked like in that movie anyway.


----------



## Szyslak (May 3, 2008)

Hint #1: It's a Walt Disney movie.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

Why have I now got _Condorman_ stuck in my head?


----------



## Szyslak (May 3, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Why have I now got _Condorman_ stuck in my head?


Because you're right of course!  Awesome movie btw.

Score Card

thebobevil: *50*
TrolleyDave: 16
Matriculated: 16
Szyslak: 14
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)




----------



## matriculated (May 3, 2008)

ice pirates - forgot about this movie


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> ice pirates - forgot about this movie



Correct!


*Score Card*

thebobevil: 50
Matriculated: 17
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 14
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## matriculated (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

Hmmm .... The Weather Man ?


----------



## matriculated (May 3, 2008)

nope


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

Vampire's Kiss ?


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (May 3, 2008)

Adaptation?

I think bob is right again, it is Vampire's Kiss...


----------



## matriculated (May 3, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Vampire's Kiss ?



Yep

Score Card

thebobevil: 51
Matriculated: 17
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 14
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)




----------



## greyhound (May 3, 2008)

hint please


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

Hint#1 : It's not a black & white movie ...

Hint#2 : It's a horror ...

Hint#3 : It was made in 1973 ...


----------



## matriculated (May 3, 2008)

the legend of hell house


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> the legend of hell house



Correct!


*Score Card*

thebobevil: 51
Matriculated: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 14
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## matriculated (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

Doctor Strange


----------



## matriculated (May 3, 2008)

Heh - I thought this one would at least take a bit longer.

Score Card

thebobevil: 52
Matriculated: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 14
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Razorwing (May 3, 2008)

7 Faces of Dr. Lao


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

graeme_85 said:
			
		

> 7 Faces of Dr. Lao



Correct!


*Score Card*

thebobevil: 52
Matriculated: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 14
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1
graeme_85: 1


----------



## Razorwing (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Razorwing (May 3, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> See No Evil, Hear No Evil



That was quick, correct!

Score Card

thebobevil: 53
Matriculated: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 14
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
2cb2ct7: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1
graeme_85: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)




----------



## 2cb2ct7 (May 4, 2008)

Soylent Green?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 4, 2008)

2cb2ct7 said:
			
		

> Soylent Green?



Correct!


*Score Card*

thebobevil: 53
Matriculated: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 14
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1
graeme_85: 1


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (May 4, 2008)

Naked Lunch


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (May 4, 2008)

Nice work! A decent film that pales in comparison to its literary inspiration...

thebobevil: 54
Matriculated: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 14
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1
graeme_85: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 4, 2008)

2cb2ct7 said:
			
		

> Nice work! A decent film that pales in comparison to its literary inspiration...



This film is not a film of the book ... the film is about the writing of the book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A lot of people make that mistake ...

Here's the next movie still ...


----------



## greyhound (May 5, 2008)

hints


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

Hint#1 : That's Tim Thomerson ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 5, 2008)

Hyde and Jerkell?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Hyde and Jerkell?



Nope ...


Hint#2 : Right out light, or not ...


----------



## Szyslak (May 5, 2008)

Left in Darkness


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Left in Darkness



Correct! 

My clues are becoming too obvious, obviously lol

thebobevil: 54
Matriculated: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 15
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1
graeme_85: 1


----------



## Szyslak (May 5, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> My clues are becoming too obvious, obviously lol


Once you know what movie it is, the clues make a lot of sense.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next one:


----------



## matriculated (May 5, 2008)

Wargames?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

Police Academy 3?


----------



## Szyslak (May 5, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Wargames?Nope, that's not WOPR back there.
> 
> QUOTE(thebobevil @ May 5 2008, 10:00 AM) Police Academy 3?


No, sorry.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

Short Circuit?


----------



## matriculated (May 5, 2008)

Police Academy 2?



			
				Szyslak said:
			
		

> Nope, that's not WOPR back there.



Mmmmm. Whopper....


----------



## Jax (May 5, 2008)

Police Academy 17?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

*IGNORE THIS POST*


----------



## Westside (May 5, 2008)

Malcolm X?


----------



## Szyslak (May 5, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Short Circuit?


That's the one!  Ally Sheedy at her finest, lol.

*Scores*

thebobevil: 55
Matriculated: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 15
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1
graeme_85: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

G.W. Bailey had me confused ... that's where the Police Academy movies got locked into my head from ... that, and the guy in that shot with him was in a Police Academy movie, too IIRC


----------



## wilddenim (May 5, 2008)

Is that Serial Mom?


----------



## Jax (May 5, 2008)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Is that Serial Mom?



Hoorah & Huzzah! You are correct!

*Scores*

thebobevil: 55
Matriculated: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 15
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1

Your turn, wilddenim


----------



## wilddenim (May 5, 2008)

Yay! My first correct answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm... After all the difficult pictures you all gave out, I'll get a DIFFICULT one! >

Lol here it is:-






Ugh.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

"Is there anybody there?"


naughty naughty, wilddenim ... this movie isn't out yet ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 5, 2008)

I'm struggling to put up an image.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> I'm struggling to put up an image.



Don't worry ... I already guessed it lol

Use tinypic ... I find it works very well ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 5, 2008)

YAY!!! Thanks. Tinypic is perfect. 

What is it?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

wilddenim, read back a few posts ... I answered it already ...

It's "Is there anybody there?", starring Thelma Barlow ... it's in post-production, and isn't out yet ...


----------



## Szyslak (May 5, 2008)

I find it easiest to use GBAtemp's pix upload service for this.  Just keep it under 2MB and you don't have to deal with another site / ads / etc.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=module&module=pix

^ should take you there if you're logged in.


----------



## wilddenim (May 5, 2008)

Oh sorry didn't see it. 

Argh! Didn't realise that it was a play already out. Not the title I was looking for. But couldn't find a correct image for the title I was looking. So I'll give it to you. 

It was Blithe Spirit.

Edit:Szyslak - oooh I didn't know that GBATemp have its own image host. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I find it easiest to use GBAtemp's pix upload service for this.  Just keep it under 2MB and you don't have to deal with another site / ads / etc.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=module&module=pix
> 
> ^ should take you there if you're logged in.



Also a good choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just don't directly link from where you found the pic, as it may leave clues ...


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Oh sorry didn't see it.
> 
> Argh! Didn't realise that it was a play already out. Not the title I was looking for. But couldn't find a correct image for the title I was looking. So I'll give it to you.
> 
> It was Blithe Spirit.



You can't use pics from one movie, or even from the theatrical version in place of another movie ... no-one could guess it then ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 5, 2008)

I used wrong image. Thats why.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> I used wrong image. Thats why.



Pick another movie ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

House of Flying Daggers


----------



## wilddenim (May 5, 2008)

Humph. Correct.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Humph. Correct.



I love you, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*

thebobevil: 56
Matriculated: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 15
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


Next pic :


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

Hint # 1 : It's Chinese ...

Hint # 2 : It's kinda trippy ... in more ways than one ...

Hint # 3 : It was made in 2005

Hint # 4 : There are 2 titles I will accept for it ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 6, 2008)

I've got no idea. I don't watch Chinese films. How do you get Chinese films anyway?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> I've got no idea. I don't watch Chinese films. How do you get Chinese films anyway?



From China ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 6, 2008)

Haha! I'd love to see some Chinese films. I guess you'd get them off torrents download.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Haha! I'd love to see some Chinese films. I guess you'd get them off torrents download.



I suppose ... but I really do get mine from China 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, let us not de-rail this thread further ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 6, 2008)

Did you!? Cool... Thought you was being sacrastic. *SP?*

First letter of the title?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

A


----------



## Elisa_ (May 6, 2008)

Assassin Legends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a wild guess.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> Assassin Legends
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope ...

I shall give this a couple more hours, then, if no-one has guessed it, I shall reveal the name, then post a new picture ...


----------



## abaddon41_80 (May 6, 2008)

I have no idea.  AV maybe?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

The answer is *A Chinese Tall Story*

The scores remain unchanged :

*Scores*

thebobevil: 56
Matriculated: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 15
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1

Here's the new pic ... I went for a super-easy one ...


----------



## Szyslak (May 6, 2008)

Labyrinth


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Labyrinth



Correct!

*Scores*

thebobevil: 56
Matriculated: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## Szyslak (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

Overboard


----------



## Szyslak (May 6, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Overboard


Damn.  Thought that would be a little more obscure.  Correct of course!

*Scores*

thebobevil: 57
Matriculated: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

Never post a pic with Roddy McDowall in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Again, 2 possible answers to this one ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 6, 2008)

Ooooh look very familiar!!


----------



## matriculated (May 6, 2008)

Escape to Witch Mountain


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Escape to Witch Mountain



Spot on! Well done, that man!

*Scores*

thebobevil: 57
Matriculated: 19
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## matriculated (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

Memoirs of a Geisha ?


----------



## wilddenim (May 7, 2008)

I thought that too but doubt it. 
look like we won't get an answer for few hours.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

Farewell, My Concubine ?


----------



## matriculated (May 7, 2008)

no and no


----------



## wilddenim (May 7, 2008)

I only know American and British films. So my movie knowledge is limited.


----------



## matriculated (May 7, 2008)

The answer is in the picture.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

Raise the Red Lantern


----------



## matriculated (May 7, 2008)

Bob is right - all of Gong Li's movies look kind of the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores

thebobevil: 58
Matriculated: 19
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## wilddenim (May 7, 2008)

Trying not to curse. You've got that many points!!!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Elisa_ (May 7, 2008)

Look at the dwuggies


----------



## Szyslak (May 7, 2008)

14 hours, no guesses.  Hint Please?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

Hint#1 : Who's the man ...

Hint#2 : Well, he's not desperately seeking her in that picture ...

Hint#3 : He's not getting hammered, for a change ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 7, 2008)

Hint#2 : Well, he's not desperately seeking her in that picture ...


Desperately Seeking Susan came to my mind lol 

I don't know who's the man!! Look like one of the Marx brothers to me


----------



## matriculated (May 7, 2008)

WTF? There's no arms on his glasses. Is that monocle?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

They are pince-nez ... they clip to the bridge of the nose using a tiny spring ...


----------



## matriculated (May 7, 2008)

You learn something new every day! I've never heard of those.


----------



## wilddenim (May 7, 2008)

Guess no one can get this film...


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

I'll give it until midnight ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 8, 2008)

It's after midniiiiiiiiiight!!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 8, 2008)

*Doctor Who & The Daleks, starring Peter Cushing*

The scores remain unchanged ...

*Scores
*
thebobevil: 58
Matriculated: 19
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1 

Can someone else please post the next picture?


----------



## wilddenim (May 8, 2008)




----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

Mona Lisa Smile?


----------



## wilddenim (May 8, 2008)

Damn.

Correct. 

Your turn.

Scores

thebobevil: 58
Matriculated: 19
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 2
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (May 8, 2008)

Audition


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

lol too quick too quick. Correct!

thebobevil: 59
Matriculated: 19
TrolleyDave: 16
Szyslak: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 2
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (May 8, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> *Nice Job!*
> 
> Correct.


Fixed for you.  This is supposed to be fun, after all.

Pump Up the Volume


----------



## Bob Evil (May 8, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Pump Up the Volume



Correct!

*Score Card*

thebobevil: 59
Matriculated: 19
Szyslak: 17
TrolleyDave: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 2
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## wilddenim (May 8, 2008)

Hey!! Damn was right word. I was hoping that nope of you guys would get it!


----------



## Szyslak (May 8, 2008)

I'm absolutely appalled right now that I can't find any decent pictures from "16 Days of Glory".  If Bud Greenspan were dead, he would roll over in his grave.  As it is though, he's probably just rolling over in bed.

Next up:


----------



## Bob Evil (May 8, 2008)

The Thomas Crown Affair


----------



## Szyslak (May 8, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> The Thomas Crown Affair


That's the one!  Except for Rene Russo topless, the remake had nothing on the original.

*Score Card*

thebobevil: 60
Matriculated: 19
Szyslak: 17
TrolleyDave: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
WildWon: 2
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 8, 2008)




----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

The Secret Of Nimh?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 8, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> The Secret Of Nimh?



Nope


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

Oh wow, i'm off today.

lets try The Black Cauldron!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 8, 2008)

*


			
				WildWon said:
			
		


			Oh wow, i'm off today.

lets try The Black Cauldron!
		
Click to expand...


Correct!

Score Card
*
thebobevil: 60
Matriculated: 19
Szyslak: 17
TrolleyDave: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 6
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
WildWon: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)




----------



## wilddenim (May 8, 2008)

No idea. But is the guy being naughty there? Well, where is he looking at?!


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

Well, honestly because i know the movie, he's not really looking at much at that point.


----------



## Szyslak (May 8, 2008)

I don't know it, but I wanna watch it.


----------



## wilddenim (May 8, 2008)

Hints?


----------



## Mars (May 8, 2008)

Off topic, but is this is the longest thread on GBAtemp?


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

Hints:

1. If they aren't careful, they'll all be dead (like me).

2. I'm sure their job descriptions never mentioned anything about this.

3. Shrooms couldn't help this trip. (And believe me, he tried.)


----------



## greyhound (May 8, 2008)

severance


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

Cooooorrrect!  Good play! (fun movie, by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Score Card

Score Card

thebobevil: 60
Matriculated: 19
Szyslak: 17
TrolleyDave: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
WildWon: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 8, 2008)

OI! My score was 60 ... you copied and pasted an old score card!


----------



## greyhound (May 8, 2008)

quite recent, and pretty awful


----------



## matriculated (May 8, 2008)

Juno?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 8, 2008)

*THANKS*


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

lol sorry bout that thebob. Fix'd


----------



## Szyslak (May 8, 2008)

That looks like James Van Der Beek's ass, so I'm going to guess _The Plague_


----------



## greyhound (May 8, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> That looks like James Van Der Beek's ass, so I'm going to guess _The Plague_



correct, it's not his ass though

Score Card

thebobevil: 60
Matriculated: 19
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
2cb2ct7: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
WildWon: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## Szyslak (May 8, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> correct, it's not his ass though


Shame, that.


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

SUPER TROOPERS!

EDIT: how ironic that after the "van der beek ass mistake", we almost have Farva's there to blind us all once again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2008)

rambo first blood?


----------



## Szyslak (May 8, 2008)

Sorry about the delay, bad connection:



			
				WildWon said:
			
		

> SUPER TROOPERS!
> 
> EDIT: how ironic that after the "van der beek ass mistake", we almost have Farva's there to blind us all once again
> 
> ...


Correct!  Nice almost-bare ass identification, my friend.  And btw, I would hardly call it ironic, or a coincidence for that matter.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Score Card*

thebobevil: 60
Matriculated: 19
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
2cb2ct7: 4
WildWon: 4
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## WildWon (May 9, 2008)

Sorry bout the delay on my part as well.  Heeeeeere we go!


----------



## OrcMonkey© (May 9, 2008)

I dont klnowfwegrjkeahwerkbecng.s dlifdheraw


----------



## abaddon41_80 (May 9, 2008)

Rolling Kansas

Anyone wanna confirm this to move it along?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 11, 2008)

Confirmed ... let's resurrect this mutha ...

Score Card

thebobevil: 60
Matriculated: 19
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
2cb2ct7: 4
WildWon: 4
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
tomqman: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1

I'll post one ...


----------



## tomqman (May 11, 2008)

dam i always see this movie on "100 greatest movies" fuck what is the name


update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Seventh Seal


----------



## Bob Evil (May 12, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> dam i always see this movie on "100 greatest movies"
> 
> The Seventh Seal



Correct!

Such an amazing movie ...


*Score Card*

thebobevil: 60
Matriculated: 19
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
2cb2ct7: 4
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 4
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## tomqman (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Torrunt (May 12, 2008)

The Land Before Time?


----------



## tomqman (May 12, 2008)

nope


----------



## Bob Evil (May 12, 2008)

Heavy Metal?


----------



## tomqman (May 12, 2008)

nope

Clue: it was a comic. Then made it came out on the n64 following with some sequels on mutiple consoles. The last game just came out on ps3, xbox360, pc this year


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (May 12, 2008)

Hellboy?

Turok?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (May 12, 2008)

Turok: Son of Stone


----------



## tomqman (May 12, 2008)

2cb2ct7 said:
			
		

> Hellboy?
> 
> Turok?


Correct

Score Card

thebobevil: 60
Matriculated: 19
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 16
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
2cb2ct7: 5
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 4
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 13, 2008)

Let's try another jump-start :


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2008)

Biggles!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 13, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Biggles!



Correct!

*Score Card*

thebobevil: 60
Matriculated: 19
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 17
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
2cb2ct7: 5
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 4
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2008)

Loved that movie! Cheesy, corny and great!

This one should be pretty easy.


----------



## tomqman (May 13, 2008)

The cable guy?


----------



## wilddenim (May 13, 2008)

Argh.. .a minute too late.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> The cable guy?



Correct! Highly underappreciated movie IMO.

Score Card

thebobevil: 60
Matriculated: 19
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 17
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
2cb2ct7: 5
WildWon: 4
tomqman: 5
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## tomqman (May 13, 2008)

i love the cable guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lots of mates hate it but i think its great

ok my turn this should be very easy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> i love the cable guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's either Psych or AVP2, I think I'll go with AVP2!


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (May 14, 2008)

Correct or no?


----------



## tomqman (May 14, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> It's either Psych or AVP2, I think I'll go with AVP2!


yep avp2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what a great movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 going to watch it again 2day

(sorry about the wait been busy this morning)

Score Card

thebobevil: 60
Matriculated: 19
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
WildWon: 4
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2008)

Next up


----------



## tomqman (May 14, 2008)

ive seen to many movies lately with helicopter city scape scenes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




clue please


----------



## callmebob (May 14, 2008)

Blue Thunder (Was that the name, It´s been a while)?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2008)

callmebob said:
			
		

> Blue Thunder (Was that the name, It´s been a while)?



Correct!

Score Card

thebobevil: 60
Matriculated: 19
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
WildWon: 4
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1
callmebob : 1


----------



## Szyslak (May 14, 2008)

C'mon, post a movie callmebob.  I'm bored.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

Does someone else want to post a new cap?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 15, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

Dark Shadows?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Dark Shadows?



No ... the clue is in the picture ... and no, that doesn't mean it's called "Badly stuck-on Beards"


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, that was my next guess... lol


----------



## Man18 (May 15, 2008)

Medusa?

Also I think this is a movie only topic. TV shows do not work.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Medusa?
> 
> Also I think this is a movie only topic. TV shows do not work.



It's a movie, not a TV show.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 15, 2008)

Nope, not Medusa ... and yes, it is movies only


----------



## wilddenim (May 15, 2008)

CLues?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 15, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> CLues?



Honestly, there is no clue I could give that would be better than that pic.

The answer realy, truly is in the pic.


----------



## wilddenim (May 15, 2008)

Then I've got no clues.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

R4man18 was pretty damn close with Medusa...


----------



## matriculated (May 15, 2008)

The Gorgon


----------



## Bob Evil (May 15, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> The Gorgon



Kee'rekt!

*Score Card*

thebobevil: 60
Matriculated: 20
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
WildWon: 4
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1
callmebob : 1


----------



## matriculated (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (May 15, 2008)

Saturn 3


----------



## matriculated (May 15, 2008)

Right!

Score Card

thebobevil: 61
Matriculated: 20
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
WildWon: 4
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
wilddenim: 1
callmebob : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 15, 2008)




----------



## wilddenim (May 15, 2008)

Return to Oz?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 15, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Return to Oz?




Core Wrecked!

*Score Card*

thebobevil: 61
Matriculated: 20
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
WildWon: 4
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

This one's killing me.  I know that's the insignia of the British SAS, but I just can't for the life of me place that actor.  I fully plan on kicking myself in the morning when I realize who that is.


----------



## Man18 (May 16, 2008)

Who Dares Wins/Final Option

Lewis Collins


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Who Dares Wins/Final Option
> 
> Lewis Collins



Correct!

*Score Card*

thebobevil: 61
Matriculated: 20
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
WildWon: 4
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1


----------



## Man18 (May 16, 2008)

ADDITION. Not as easy to guess as I thought so I am adding another image if that is ok.


----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Who Dares Wins/Final Option
> 
> Lewis Collins


:facepalm:

I can't believe that was it.  Just f*cking cut myself with Ockham's Razor again.


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

Holy shit... is that...

VERSUS !!!?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Holy shit... is that...
> 
> VERSUS !!!?



Correct!

Score Card

thebobevil: 61
Matriculated: 20
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
WildWon: 5
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1

(R4man18 PMd me, with the answer earlier, so I could be here if someone guessed right ...)

Your turn now, WildWon ...


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

Ahh, i love Versus. I need to find my dvd and watch that again.

This one might be easy, we'll see:


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

Hatchet


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

*sad face*

Correct.  That was too quick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Score Card

thebobevil: 62
Matriculated: 20
Szyslak: 18
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
WildWon: 5
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

Here's one of my favorite, and I reckon highly under-rated, zombie movies ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2008)

Damn, I'm sure I know that movie.  I'm pretty sure it's not it but I'll go with Return of the Living Dead 3?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm sure I know that movie.  I'm pretty sure it's not it but I'll go with Return of the Living Dead 3?



It's not that one, to be sure ...


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

Thats not:

Return of the Living Dead: Rave to the Grave

Is it?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Thats not:
> 
> Return of the Living Dead: Rave to the Grave
> 
> Is it?




Ah Bejeezus, no, it isn't ... sorry


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

Honestly i had no idea, and was checking out the Return of the Living Dead movies on IMDB even before Trolley posted his guess lol.

EDIT: ok, its not that i have "NO" idea, it looks oddly familiar, and i'll probably punch myself in the genitals once the answer is up, but we'll see


----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Honestly i had no idea, and was checking out the Return of the Living Dead movies on IMDB even before Trolley posted his guess lol.
> 
> EDIT: ok, its not that i have "NO" idea, it looks oddly familiar, and *i'll probably punch myself in the genitals once the answer is up*, but we'll see








  You really are a wild one, aren't you?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

diddly diddly dee, it's stereotyped clues you'll be gettin' from me ...


----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

Is it _Boy Eats Girl_?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Is it _Boy Eats Girl_?



Ah, faith and begorah, so it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are correct!


*Score Card*

thebobevil: 62
Matriculated: 20
Szyslak: 19
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
WildWon: 5
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1


----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

Gotta love the wealth of Irish Zombie movies to choose from.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up:


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

A Man called Horse ?


----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> A Man called Horse ?


Correct!  Nice one.

I was gonna do _The Return of a Man Called Horse_, but I think that was actually made for TV.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 63
Matriculated: 20
Szyslak: 19
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
WildWon: 5
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

Sorry I took so long to answer ... I know us old ones have to keep on point, so as to look like Alzheimer's hasn't set in lol


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

The Adventures Of Sherlock Holmes' Younger Brother


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> The Adventures Of Sherlock Holmes' Younger Brother



Car Wrecked!

*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 63
Matriculated: 20
Szyslak: 19
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

Here's a great one (probably answered in 3.141592653589792464 seconds flat, but i still like it)


----------



## Bob Evil (May 16, 2008)

I am not guessing anymore today, as I want others to rack up their scores ... good luck, folx


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2008)

Village/Children of the Damned?


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

Is that _The Bad Seed_?


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

Sha-rek'd!

*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 63
Matriculated: 20
Szyslak: 20
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1

Gratz on dinging 20 this round!

Your play, good sir.


----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Gratz on dinging 20 this round!


Thanks buddy.  I'm right on Evil Bob's heels now!

Hope this comes out okay.  Not a great screen cap.  Famous actress, famous scene, great movie.  Should be quick right?


----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

Hint #1.  The movie is based on a book (same author & screenwriter), and the book is set in a city not far from where I live (upstate NY).
Hint #2.  The actress in the screen cap has been known to wear Prada, on occasion.


----------



## matriculated (May 16, 2008)

Ironweed


----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Ironweed


Correct!  Back when Jack Nicholson was still acting.

*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 63
Matriculated: 21
Szyslak: 20
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1


----------



## matriculated (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

Teen Wolf!


----------



## matriculated (May 16, 2008)

Yep!

Score Card

Bob Evil: 63
Matriculated: 21
Szyslak: 21
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1


----------



## Szyslak (May 16, 2008)

Somebody please take my turn.  I can't stick around for long.  It's beer-thirty in my neck of the woods.  Thanks.


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

I'll cover ya Szy.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (May 16, 2008)

The Machinist


----------



## WildWon (May 16, 2008)

That is correct!

*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 63
Matriculated: 21
Szyslak: 21
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
mr_blonde_88 : 3
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (May 17, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2008)

Looks familiar as hell.  Any chance of a clue?


----------



## matriculated (May 18, 2008)

Se7en?


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (May 18, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Se7en?



That is correct!

Score Card

Bob Evil: 63
Matriculated: 22
Szyslak: 21
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1


----------



## matriculated (May 18, 2008)

Sorry guys - I was sleeping! In an effort to make thing faster I'll only be posting more recent movies:


----------



## furakon (May 18, 2008)

The Time Machine.


----------



## matriculated (May 18, 2008)

Right:

Score Card

Bob Evil: 63
Matriculated: 22
Szyslak: 21
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1 
furakon: 1


----------



## furakon (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (May 18, 2008)

Raging Bull


----------



## furakon (May 18, 2008)

Correct.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 18, 2008)

*Score Card
*
Bob Evil: 64
Matriculated: 22
Szyslak: 21
TrolleyDave: 18
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1
furakon: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2008)

Angel Heart?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Angel Heart?



Car Wrecked!


*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 64
Matriculated: 22
Szyslak: 21
TrolleyDave: 19
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1
furakon: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2008)

Fantastic movie.  Not as smart as it thought it was but still pretty damned good, and I ain't half got the hots for Lisa Bonet.

Next up


----------



## Bob Evil (May 19, 2008)

They Live


----------



## Urza (May 19, 2008)

They Live


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> They Live
> 
> Correct!
> 
> QUOTE(Urza @ May 19 2008, 01:13 AM) They Live



Correct!  Bobs post got in there first though, sorry.  Although I think we should come up with some kind of official rule for posts with the same time.  Like both get a point and the newest player posts the next pic, something like that.  What's everyone think?

Score Card

Bob Evil: 65
Matriculated: 22
Szyslak: 21
TrolleyDave: 19
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1
furakon: 1


----------



## Urza (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (May 19, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

>



Damn, now I've made Urza cry...


----------



## Urza (May 19, 2008)

House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Bob Evil (May 19, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> House on Haunted Hill



Correct!


*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 65
Matriculated: 22
Szyslak: 21
TrolleyDave: 19
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
R4man18: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1


----------



## Urza (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (May 19, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

>


This one is extremely hard to guess.

ADDITION. And its so blury that I cant tell if its an old movie or just a crappy pic.


----------



## matriculated (May 19, 2008)

Blazing Saddles?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 19, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> It's pretty blurry but... Roots?



Roots was a TV mini-series, so would not be allowable ...


----------



## matriculated (May 19, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> matriculated said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Changed it since it was probably 4:3 too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2008)

Hey Urza give us a hint...


----------



## Urza (May 20, 2008)

Its from the 70s.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Give us an actual clue that leads in the direction of the movie.


----------



## Urza (May 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Give us an actual clue that leads in the direction of the movie.


The main character is black.

And thats reflected in the title of the film.


----------



## Man18 (May 21, 2008)

Legend of N***** Charley......


----------



## Urza (May 21, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Legend of N***** Charley......


Nope.


----------



## Man18 (May 21, 2008)

only movie I could think of. In the 70s the only black actors were gangsters so this is extremely tough. Also its been 2 days you should just drop the answer and post another.

There is a big list I can get but like over half of them have the ****** word in it.

Boss N*****


The 70s make me feel raciest.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Hey Urza, post the name of the pic and a new screencap, the game has ground to a halt.  This time try and post a screencap you don't have to get special order from a hate group.


----------



## Urza (May 21, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Boss N*****


*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 65
Matriculated: 22
Szyslak: 21
TrolleyDave: 19
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
R4man18: *2*
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1


----------



## Szyslak (May 21, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> This time try and post a screencap you don't have to get special order from a hate group.








  There goes my next 4 screen caps.


----------



## Man18 (May 21, 2008)

Easy one!


----------



## Szyslak (May 21, 2008)

Rear Window?


----------



## Man18 (May 21, 2008)

DING DING DING.
That one was super easy. My little sister walked by and knew what it was. Great Movie!!
Score Card

Bob Evil: 65
Matriculated: 22
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 19
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
R4man18: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1


----------



## Szyslak (May 21, 2008)

I used to watch that movie while I was laid up with a broken leg for 8 months 'cause I knew Jimmy Stewart "got me".  I also used to drink ironic flavored milkshakes.

Next movie:


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Asterix


----------



## Szyslak (May 21, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Asterix



Hmmm... I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask you to be more specific.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Asterix vs Caesar ?


----------



## Szyslak (May 21, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Asterix vs Caesar ?


No, sorry.  Older than that.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Asterix and the Gauls ?


----------



## Szyslak (May 21, 2008)

Nope


----------



## legendofphil (May 21, 2008)

Asterix and Cleopatra?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Twelve Tasks of Asterix?


----------



## Szyslak (May 21, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Twelve Tasks of Asterix?


That's the one!  Loved that movie as a lad.

*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 66
Matriculated: 22
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 19
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
R4man18: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1


----------



## Man18 (May 21, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Twelve Tasks of Asterix?


Bout time you said it lol.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

The Young Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## Szyslak (May 21, 2008)

Young Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Young Sherlock Holmes?
> 
> Correct!
> 
> QUOTE(Szyslak @ May 21 2008, 08:30 PM) Young Sherlock Holmes



So close ...


*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 66
Matriculated: 22
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 20
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
R4man18: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

YSH was a great movie.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Chopper


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Chopper



He is a living IMDB! Well, except your movie knowledge is more accurate than IMDBs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My ex-girl from Sydney got me into Chopper, such a great movie.

Score Card

Bob Evil: 67
Matriculated: 22
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 20
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
R4man18: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

Mega-easy one, next ...


----------



## matriculated (May 21, 2008)

Ladyhawke


----------



## Bob Evil (May 21, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Ladyhawke



Coreezy, fa sheezy, ma neezy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 67
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 20
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
R4man18: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1


----------



## matriculated (May 21, 2008)




----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2008)

Slither!

But i can't post another pic, i'm out for the night


----------



## matriculated (May 21, 2008)

Right:

Score Card

Bob Evil: 67
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 20
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
R4man18: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1

Here's another:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

The Borrowers?


----------



## matriculated (May 21, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## harryjon35 (May 21, 2008)

The Host


----------



## matriculated (May 21, 2008)

harryjon35 said:
			
		

> The Host



You got it!

Score Card

Bob Evil: 67
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 20
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
R4man18: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
harryjon35: 1

Your turn!


----------



## harryjon35 (May 21, 2008)

let's see who knows this crazy movie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Is it a John Waters movie?


----------



## harryjon35 (May 21, 2008)

no, it's from an american independent company known for their weird mixture of comedy and horror.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

Tromeo and Juliet?


----------



## harryjon35 (May 21, 2008)

nope, but you're getting closer. look at the chicks boobs for another hint.


----------



## Man18 (May 21, 2008)

Poultrygeist!!!!!!


ADDITION FIXED Whoops spelled it wrong!


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Can anyone guess what movie this is?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Can anyone guess what movie this is?



You gotta wait your turn, sorry!  Whoever gets the answer right gets to post the next pic.


----------



## fischju (May 22, 2008)

But that is probably The Prestige


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Oops... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Sorry.

*Posts merged*

No, not the prestige.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 22, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> But that is probably The Prestige



It's Equilibrium


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

Yup, Bob Evil is right... Bob, can you please talk to me? I am on MSN.


----------



## Man18 (May 22, 2008)

it was my turn lol. Was waiting for confirm.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 22, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> it was my turn lol. Was waiting for confirm.



It's still your turn, geezer


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 22, 2008)

I'm sorry... I didn't realize what the rules to this game were... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *runs away*


----------



## Man18 (May 22, 2008)

harryjon needs to do the score board thing.


----------



## harryjon35 (May 22, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Poultrygeist!!!!!!



correct


Score Card

Bob Evil: 67
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 20
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
R4man18: 3
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
harryjon35: 1


----------



## Man18 (May 22, 2008)

My favorite actor of all time. 

*EDIT Increased Size*






If no one gets it within 24 hours I will be glad to drop the answer but its really easy.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 22, 2008)

The Blob


----------



## Man18 (May 22, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> The Blob



Not sure if I should but I will go ahead and say be more specific. (Date)

CORRECT. 1958 Version with STEVE MCQUEEN!!!. The Great Escape is my favorite movie next to Dune (1984)


Score Card

Bob Evil: 68 (69 if you count the jump in movie which is still a fair point but I shall wait till OP clears it)
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 20
offtopic84: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
R4man18: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
harryjon35: 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (May 22, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Not sure if I should but I will go ahead and say be more specific. (Date)


You really can't ask someone to be more specific than the title of the movie.  If there's more than one movie with that title, so be it.


----------



## fischju (May 22, 2008)

De-Lovely


----------



## Bob Evil (May 22, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> De-Lovely



Correct!

*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 69
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 20
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
R4man18: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
harryjon35: 1


----------



## fischju (May 22, 2008)

I couldn't find a picture from the movie I wanted, so here you go


----------



## Bob Evil (May 22, 2008)

Snatch?


----------



## fischju (May 22, 2008)

nope


----------



## Man18 (May 22, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> R4man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking but considering all of the remakes and sequels I thought I should.


EDIT: Movie Guess Lords of Dogtown?


----------



## fischju (May 22, 2008)

Don't know when I'll be on tommorow, so I told Bob what it was. He'll answer right/wrong for this one.


----------



## Man18 (May 22, 2008)

The Dudesons Movie!!!!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 22, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> The Dudesons Movie!!!!



Correct!


*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 69
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 20
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
R4man18: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
harryjon35: 1


----------



## Man18 (May 22, 2008)

B Movie ish. Not a great film but posting because all I can think of at the moment.








*EDIT: Hint, look closely you should be able to actually guess the title from this photo.*


----------



## harryjon35 (May 22, 2008)

The Cook


----------



## Man18 (May 22, 2008)

harryjon35 said:
			
		

> The Cook


Easy ones FTW lol.

Correct!


Score Card

Bob Evil: 69
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 20
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
R4man18: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
harryjon35: 2


----------



## WildWon (May 22, 2008)

Sorry to go slightly OT for a hot second, but:



			
				fischju said:
			
		

>



I just watched this movie about 4 nights ago for the first time.  Its a stunning flick!  I was expecting it to be a more hardcore Jackass style film... and it had its moments of "HOLY MOTHER OF GOD NO!!" But its actually a touching flick. Very well done.

Now, back to the game.


----------



## harryjon35 (May 22, 2008)

easy one i guess.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 22, 2008)

Blades of Glory


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

Balls Of Fury


----------



## harryjon35 (May 22, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Balls Of Fury


correct

Score Card

Bob Evil: 69
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 21
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
R4man18: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
harryjon35: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)




----------



## WildWon (May 22, 2008)

It almost looks familiar, but i can't pull the name out.

However, if its one i haven't seen... thats gonna have to be viewed soon


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> It almost looks familiar, but i can't pull the name out.
> 
> However, if its one i haven't seen... thats gonna have to be viewed soon



It's a European horror...


----------



## nando (May 22, 2008)

that just looks mean

...wait a minute i've seen this. it's a movie by argento


----------



## nando (May 22, 2008)

opera


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2008)

nando said:
			
		

> opera



That's the one! I also would have accepted Terror At The Opera. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Score Card

Bob Evil: 69
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 21
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
R4man18: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
harryjon35: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1


----------



## Szyslak (May 23, 2008)

Awww.  Come on nando, post a movie.  

I hate it when I log on after 8 hours and that envelope isn't lit up.


----------



## wilddenim (May 23, 2008)

Why don't you post then? I'm kinda bored. Unable to sleep


----------



## The Worst (May 23, 2008)

Bonus Points:


----------



## Man18 (May 23, 2008)

Short Circuit 2.

JOHNNY FIVE


----------



## The Worst (May 23, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Short Circuit 2.
> 
> JOHNNY FIVE




correct.


officially it's still nando's turn, so...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2008)

Someone else should just start the game up again.  If the person who's go it is doesn't post within 12 hours then their turn should be forfeited.


----------



## Exort (May 23, 2008)

All right I'll go then. A pretty easy one :


----------



## Bob Evil (May 23, 2008)

Fight Club ?


----------



## Exort (May 23, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Fight Club ?



Right on!

I updated the score for Bob Evil but I don't know if I should also add a point to R4man18 for the "bonus". I'll edit if you tell me I should.

Score Card

Bob Evil: 70
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 21
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
R4man18: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
harryjon35: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, you should totally give him the point ... I shall post my pic shortly ...

EDIT : Here it is ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2008)

The Lords Of Flatbush?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 23, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Lords Of Flatbush?



Correct!


*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 70
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 22
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
R4man18: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
harryjon35: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1

... I included R4man18's bonus point ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2008)

Great movie!  Everyone rags on Winkler but he's pretty good.






This one might be a bit difficult.


----------



## Exort (May 23, 2008)

Find Me Guilty


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 23, 2008)

that looks like vin diesel 
find me guilty?

EDIT: aww shucks. too late


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2008)

Exort said:
			
		

> Find Me Guilty
> 
> And I find you correct!
> 
> ...



Sorry tmt but Exort beat you to it by just a minute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't know know too many people who have seen it so I thought it might be a litte bit of a challange, serves me right! lol

Score Card

Bob Evil: 70
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 22
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
R4man18: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
harryjon35: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1


----------



## Exort (May 23, 2008)

Here's the next one.

By the way, is there any reference website for movie stills ? I have a hard time finding pictures of the movies I want to post.


----------



## WildWon (May 23, 2008)

Exort said:
			
		

> Here's the next one.
> 
> By the way, is there any reference website for movie stills ? I have a hard time finding pictures of the movies I want to post.



Wow... no idea on the movie, but as for screen shots, i just use google images or IMDB.  Then i hit up www.tinypic.com for a really fast upload.


----------



## wilddenim (May 23, 2008)

I keep thinking the DVD cover but I can't pinpoint the name. 

But stunning scenery!


EDIT: Sense and Sensibility ?


----------



## Exort (May 23, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> I keep thinking the DVD cover but I can't pinpoint the name.
> 
> But stunning scenery!
> 
> ...



No it's not.

I'm afraid I have to go and won't be here until monday.

You can still try to guess while I'm gone as I'll read every new post when I get back but for the moment you'll have to post another picture if you want to keep the game going. Sorry for this inconvenience!

Hint : It's older than the picture quality may lead you guessing.


----------



## tomqman (May 23, 2008)

does any one want to post a new pic


----------



## nando (May 24, 2008)

sorry i didn't post an image when it was my turn... i don't know what went through my head.

the landscape makes me wanna say pride and prejudice, but i don't see any of the characters there.


----------



## Szyslak (May 24, 2008)

nando said:
			
		

> sorry i didn't post an image when it was my turn... i don't know what went through my head.
> 
> the landscape makes me wanna say pride and prejudice, but i don't see any of the characters there.


post it now nando.  Exort won't be able to tell anyone they're correct until Monday anyway.


----------



## nando (May 24, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 24, 2008)

Van Goghs The Monkey King?  What's up with the colours, is it supposed to be like that ot id that the way it's filmed?


----------



## nando (May 24, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Van Goghs The Monkey King?  What's up with the colours, is it supposed to be like that ot id that the way it's filmed?




no it's not. the movie is actually in black and white except for a few minutes in the film when the main character goes to hell and it's all in weird color. it was very unexpected.


----------



## nloding (May 25, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Van Goghs The Monkey King?



I'd pay to see that movie.


----------



## nloding (May 25, 2008)

Point for me! ... "Barry Lyndon" by Kubrick.  Great period piece.

No idea on nando's though -- not seen that movie.




			
				Exort said:
			
		

> Here's the next one.
> 
> By the way, is there any reference website for movie stills ? I have a hard time finding pictures of the movies I want to post.


----------



## Exort (May 26, 2008)

nloding said:
			
		

> Point for me! ... "Barry Lyndon" by Kubrick.  Great period piece.
> 
> No idea on nando's though -- not seen that movie.
> 
> ...




Correct ! Kubrick used a special kind of lense so he could get a very good quality picture even if filming outdoor.

Score Card

Bob Evil: 70
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 22
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
R4man18: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
harryjon35: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## Mr. Noid (May 27, 2008)

I would kill if someone makes a "Name that music video game"


----------



## Bob Evil (May 27, 2008)

Mr. Noid said:
			
		

> I would kill if someone makes a "Name that music video game"




Create a thread for it yourself ... I'm sure people would play ...


----------



## nando (May 27, 2008)

so where's the new image?


----------



## Man18 (May 27, 2008)

nando calrissian is right. nloding please post an image soon or if all agree can bob evil post one in nlodings absence


----------



## tomqman (May 27, 2008)

I guess some should post a new image as the game has been a bit slow and dead latley


----------



## greyhound (May 27, 2008)

someone post a new pic

here are the latest scores

Score Card

Bob Evil: 70
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 22
TrolleyDave: 22
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
R4man18: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
harryjon35: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## T-hug (May 27, 2008)

UK movie from 2000.                         Main 'star' in movie------------------------^


----------



## JPH (May 27, 2008)

Diamond after Dark.


----------



## T-hug (May 27, 2008)

Epic Phail^
LOL no that was me searchin for Neil Diamond's new album for my dad


----------



## JPH (May 27, 2008)

Winnie the Pooh and the Search for Gummie Bear Island?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2008)

Going Off Big Time?


----------



## Szyslak (May 28, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Diamond after Dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a day since your guess, so a movie review would indicate that your answer is correct:

http://www.channel4.com/film/reviews/film.jsp?id=134577

Apologies to Thug for jumping in.  Just wanted to keep it going.

*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 70
Matriculated: 23
TrolleyDave: 23
Szyslak: 22
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
R4man18: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
harryjon35: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
Thug4L1f3: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## greyhound (May 28, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 confirms that Going off big time is the correct answer


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2008)

A nice easy on for everybody...


----------



## T-hug (May 28, 2008)

The One?

No it's Lethal Weapon 4!!!


----------



## nloding (May 28, 2008)

Sorry I didn't post a pic ... been a helluva weekend.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 28, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> The One?
> 
> No it's Lethal Weapon 4!!!



Lethal Weapon 4 is correct!

Score Card

Bob Evil: 70
Matriculated: 23
TrolleyDave: 23
Szyslak: 22
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
R4man18: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## T-hug (May 28, 2008)

Awesome movie XD


----------



## Szyslak (May 28, 2008)

That looks like _The Monster Squad_


----------



## T-hug (May 29, 2008)

Ding Ding Ding Ding....

CORRECT!!!


----------



## Szyslak (May 29, 2008)

*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 70
Matriculated: 23
TrolleyDave: 23
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
R4man18: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1

Adjusted the score myself.  Hope no one minds.

Another classic:


----------



## Bob Evil (May 29, 2008)

Stripes?


----------



## Szyslak (May 29, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Stripes?


Holy crap that was quick.  I didn't even have time to check my own post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Correct, of course.

Score Card

Bob Evil: 71
Matriculated: 23
TrolleyDave: 23
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
R4man18: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
wilddenim: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## wilddenim (May 29, 2008)

I'm still waiting to post my image


----------



## Bob Evil (May 29, 2008)

I'm actually watching that movie as I type this lol ... spooky coincidence, or further evidence of my dark powers ... ?


----------



## wilddenim (May 29, 2008)

Movie thread!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where are you watching Flood?


----------



## Talaria (May 29, 2008)

Damnit I'm sure I've seen it. About like britain when a flood/storm hits gah!...Flood!


edit- wilddenim beat me. lawl


----------



## Bob Evil (May 29, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Where are you watching Flood?



I'm not ... I was watching Stripes ... the previous movie in this thread ...

As for Flood, I did the publicity for it ...


*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 71
Matriculated: 23
TrolleyDave: 23
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
R4man18: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## wilddenim (May 29, 2008)

Oops. That picture was too easy so I thought you was being sacrastic there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The problem the DVD I thought was called what I thought turned out to be wrong name. So bear with me for a moment.


----------



## T-hug (May 29, 2008)

It's just called 'Flood'.


----------



## wilddenim (May 29, 2008)

I can't remember the name of the chinese I wanted to post, I was wrong. 

So another one.


----------



## Man18 (May 29, 2008)

Dangerous Minds?

I have 4 others to post but this one seems likely considering who stars in it.


----------



## The Worst (May 29, 2008)

high school high


----------



## wilddenim (May 29, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Dangerous Minds?
> 
> I have 4 others to post but this one seems likely considering who stars in it.



Correct!!!


Bob Evil: 71
Matriculated: 23
TrolleyDave: 23
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
R4man18: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 29, 2008)

School Daze?

edit : Damn, I'd swear the answer wasn't posted when I posted that!


----------



## Man18 (May 29, 2008)

Great movie. Should be easy to guess. I hope after this post everyone will watch it again.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 29, 2008)

The Fearless Vampire Killers?


----------



## Man18 (May 29, 2008)

DING DING DING

Correct!!!


Bob Evil: 71
TrolleyDave: 24
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
R4man18: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 29, 2008)

Absolutely love that movie!

Next up, and this one should be reeeeal easy!


----------



## fischju (May 29, 2008)

Office Space

Why is it so pixelated? What filters are you using?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 29, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Office Space
> 
> Why is it so pixelated? What filters are you using?



It was indeed!  I hadn't even noticed the pixelation.  I took it straight off the original R2 DVD using CinePlayer, I don't think I've got any filters active on it.  The DVD itself has a poor picture quality even on a TV.  It's not the most popular movie over here so no effort was put into it's DVD release.


Bob Evil: 71
TrolleyDave: 24
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
R4man18: 6
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## fischju (May 30, 2008)

Here is my lazy attempt


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2008)

The pics not loading for me.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 30, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The pics not loading for me.




There is no pic ... he's using his signature image ... which is why he said he was lazy ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaah, that would explain it.

Knight Moves?


----------



## Man18 (May 30, 2008)

I think his sig is music related. He may have wanted someone to post an image for him.







His image according to URZA.


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

No, there was an image.


```
http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTY1NTQ0MzE0MF5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTYwOTE2Nzc4._V1._SY400_SX600_.jpg
```


----------



## fischju (May 30, 2008)

There is a pic, and it shows up for me...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> There is a pic, and it shows up for me...



I can't get it to show up in Firefox, Opera or IE.  It's no big deal or anything, I'll just wait til the next one.


----------



## fischju (May 30, 2008)

3 big stars, it should be no trouble now


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2008)

Cheers mate, I can see that one fine.


----------



## Man18 (May 30, 2008)

Cassandra's Dream

Collin doesn't really do that much. You see him everywhere but he only has a few recent movies under his belt.


----------



## fischju (May 30, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Cassandra's Dream
> 
> Collin doesn't really do that much. You see him everywhere but he only has a few recent movies under his belt.



Correct

Bob Evil: 71
TrolleyDave: 24
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
R4man18: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## Man18 (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Talaria (May 31, 2008)

Edit - Nvm incorrect


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2008)

Gymkata?


----------



## Man18 (May 31, 2008)

Take a peek at the actors. you should be able to imdb it if you can't guess it. and no its not gymkata


----------



## greyhound (May 31, 2008)

more hints needed


----------



## Bob Evil (May 31, 2008)

I wanna say Mannequin, for some reason ...

EDIT : I know that it isn't ... the picture just compels to think it is lol


----------



## Bob Evil (May 31, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Gymkata?



The movie that was so cheesy, they set it in the ficitional country of Parmistan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[True]


----------



## Jax (May 31, 2008)

Grease 2


----------



## Man18 (May 31, 2008)

It was made in the 80s. Remake of a Israeli film.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 31, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> It was made in the 80s. Remake of a Israeli film.



Lemon Popsicle.


----------



## Man18 (May 31, 2008)

Close but no cigar.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 31, 2008)

The Last American Virgin


----------



## Man18 (May 31, 2008)

Correct. 



Bob Evil: 72
TrolleyDave: 24
Matriculated: 23
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
R4man18: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (May 31, 2008)




----------



## matriculated (Jun 1, 2008)

the last picutre show?


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 1, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> the last picture show?



Correct!

*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 72
TrolleyDave: 24
Matriculated: 24
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
R4man18: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## matriculated (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 1, 2008)

Top Secret


----------



## matriculated (Jun 1, 2008)

Correct!

Score Card

Bob Evil: 73
TrolleyDave: 24
Matriculated: 24
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
R4man18: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

Repo Man!


----------



## matriculated (Jun 1, 2008)

Repo Man


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 1, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Repo Man!



Correct!

*Score Card*

Bob Evil: 73
TrolleyDave: 25
Matriculated: 24
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
R4man18: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## matriculated (Jun 1, 2008)

oops!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> oops!



lol I didn't bother to check Bobs post.  I just saw you post a pic and thought you'd got it!

Anyway, here's my go - should be pretty easy :


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 1, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> matriculated said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Canadian Bacon


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

BAM!

Score Card

Bob Evil: 74
TrolleyDave: 25
Matriculated: 24
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
R4man18: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Jun 1, 2008)

Castle Freak


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 1, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Castle Freak



Correct!
*
Score Card*

Bob Evil: 74
TrolleyDave: 25
Matriculated: 24
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 11
R4man18: 8
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

Damn, I know that one I'm sure.  Re-animator?


----------



## matriculated (Jun 1, 2008)

The Fly 2?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 2, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Damn, I know that one I'm sure.  Re-animator?


Correct!

Score Card

Bob Evil: 74
TrolleyDave: 26
Matriculated: 24
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 11
R4man18: 8
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet!

Next up :


----------



## Man18 (Jun 2, 2008)

Meatballs


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep!

Score Card

Bob Evil: 74
TrolleyDave: 26
Matriculated: 24
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 11
R4man18: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 5
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## tomqman (Jun 2, 2008)

dog soldiers (this was one of the first movies i posted on the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Man18 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep!

Score Card

Bob Evil: 74
TrolleyDave: 26
Matriculated: 24
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 11
R4man18: 9
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1

didnt remember this being posted. if tp wants i can put all of the already posted movies in a spoiler tag. would take a day or 3 to compile though


----------



## tomqman (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## harryjon35 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wrong Turn?


----------



## tomqman (Jun 2, 2008)

nope


----------



## Jax (Jun 2, 2008)

Pan's Labyrinth?


----------



## tomqman (Jun 2, 2008)

nope its a very recent horror movie


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2008)

The Wicker Man?


----------



## tomqman (Jun 2, 2008)

nope


----------



## tomqman (Jun 2, 2008)

update
first image





update clue 2 secound image


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2008)

Severance?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 2, 2008)

Frontière(s)


----------



## tomqman (Jun 3, 2008)

nope


----------



## Man18 (Jun 3, 2008)

Shrooms


----------



## tomqman (Jun 3, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Shrooms


BINGO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Score Card

Bob Evil: 74
TrolleyDave: 26
Matriculated: 24
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 11
R4man18: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1


----------



## WildWon (Jun 3, 2008)

Shrooms? A new horror movie? Oooooo. IMDB here i come! (and i'll buy it shortly, based on name alone *whistles innocently*)


----------



## tomqman (Jun 3, 2008)

R4man18 already one its his go


----------



## Man18 (Jun 3, 2008)

Clue:

Horror genre and made somewhere from the 60s-70s.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I want people to post... 
Was made in 1964 and the word spider may be in the title.


----------



## jinxvorheeze (Jun 5, 2008)

Spider Baby

But that was a trick clue as it was filmed and produced in 1964 but was never released until 1968 by the studio


----------



## Man18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bout time lol. It was ready to release in 64 but the guys went bankrupt so it didnt get released till 68. If you try to search for it in 68 it will be harder to find because most of the information is based on the year 1964.

Score Card

Bob Evil: 74
TrolleyDave: 26
Matriculated: 24
Szyslak: 23
fischju: 11
R4man18: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1

Also if you take a peek I said it was made in 64.


----------



## jinxvorheeze (Jun 5, 2008)

Made after the year 2000 - Horror Genre


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 5, 2008)

_Chainsaw Sally_?


----------



## jinxvorheeze (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes! Chainsaw Sally

Score Card

Bob Evil: 74
TrolleyDave: 26
Matriculated: 24
Szyslak: 24
fischju: 11
R4man18: 10
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Jun 6, 2008)

Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## The Teej (Jun 6, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil
> 
> QUOTE[19:09:14]  i just need someone to go to the Testing Area Movie thread and tell R4man that his guess is correct.
> [19:09:30]  I can't get a post to go through
> [19:09:31]  ..and then RUN LIKE HELL


----------



## jinxvorheeze (Jun 6, 2008)

Correct R4man18! I updated the score card for Szyslak since he can't post. Thanks also The Teej for letting us know.

Score Card

Bob Evil: 74
TrolleyDave: 26
Matriculated: 24
Szyslak: 24
fischju: 11
R4man18: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## greyhound (Jun 7, 2008)

watching the detectives?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 7, 2008)

No but now I want to see that movie although it sounds like a chick flick.


----------



## greyhound (Jun 7, 2008)

hints please


----------



## Man18 (Jun 7, 2008)

The hanging girl is named Sadie.


----------



## Little (Jun 7, 2008)

Rise: Blood Hunter


----------



## Man18 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep. Took a while. I pick easy to guess movies im surprised it took this long.

Score Card

Bob Evil: 74
TrolleyDave: 26
Matriculated: 24
Szyslak: 24
fischju: 11
R4man18: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Little : 1


----------



## Little (Jun 7, 2008)

i hope that screen cap is okay =) and i hoep this movie hasnt been done before... cant be bothered to check 140 pages =p


----------



## greyhound (Jun 7, 2008)

if you are using v3 (it may be on the other skins too) there is a search function for each topic, it's located just above the reply buttons


----------



## Little (Jun 7, 2008)

gosh grey you are right! cheers for that! i've checked and nope it doesnt seem to have been done before =)


----------



## matriculated (Jun 7, 2008)

Life as a House


----------



## Little (Jun 8, 2008)

correct =D

Score Card

Bob Evil: 74
TrolleyDave: 26
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 24
fischju: 11
R4man18: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Little : 1


----------



## matriculated (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Little (Jun 8, 2008)

dead or alive


----------



## matriculated (Jun 8, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> dead or alive



Yuppers

Score Card

Bob Evil: 74
TrolleyDave: 26
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 24
fischju: 11
R4man18: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## Little (Jun 8, 2008)

=)


----------



## Man18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dragonfly?


----------



## Little (Jun 8, 2008)

correcto. 

Score Card

Bob Evil: 74
TrolleyDave: 26
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 24
R4man18: 12
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2008)

Critters!


----------



## Man18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Close! lol.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 8, 2008)

Critters 2


----------



## Man18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yup... Trolly isnt going to be 2 happy.

-------------------
Bob Evil: 75
TrolleyDave: 26
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 24
R4man18: 12
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 8, 2008)

Hint : 

Farewell to the flesh, but not from the bottom of your foot ...


----------



## Man18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Carnival of Souls !


ADDITION. Carnival means farewell to the flesh and the bottom of your feet are called soles so souls?


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 8, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Carnival of Souls !
> 
> 
> ADDITION. Carnival means farewell to the flesh and the bottom of your feet are called soles so souls?



Correct!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 75
TrolleyDave: 26
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 24
R4man18: 13
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 8, 2008)

Can you guys please show some movies please?

None of the movies you guys posted was obvious to me...


----------



## Little (Jun 8, 2008)

would you like the screenshots to be of the title screens then


----------



## greyhound (Jun 8, 2008)

R4man18 is posting the next movie.

There are alot of people of varying ages on these forums, who may all have different preferences concerning movies. Therefore, there are bound to be some movies in here that you won't have seen or have no intention of seeing. There will be some that you will be familiar with, not every post is going ring out, just be patient.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 8, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Can you guys please show some *MODERN* movies please?
> 
> None of the movies you guys posted was obvious to me...
> 
> ...


Didnt mean that, just behave like "Little" and hold your temper a bit back, you know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywayz, sorry, back to topic.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2008)

Videodrome?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 9, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Videodrome?


BINGO


Bob Evil: 75
TrolleyDave: 27
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 24
R4man18: 13
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2008)

A nice easy one.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 9, 2008)

The Thing


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2008)

Holy pope on a rope Batman, he sure solved that one fast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*

Bob Evil: 76
TrolleyDave: 27
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 24
R4man18: 13
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 9, 2008)

haha this was before there was woodwork involved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How's that for a clue?


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 9, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> How's that for a clue?


Not very poplar, I'd say.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice wood pun lol


More hints : 

This film has already been done, except it hasn't ...

The film contains the most famous full-body burn of all time ...

It has a shocking conclusion ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

The Thing From Another Planet?


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Thing From Another Planet?



Correct!

I would have also accepted "The Thing from Another World" ...

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 76
TrolleyDave: 28
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 24
R4man18: 13
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

lol I'm a space cadet, I never remember the exact name.  Although I'm pretty sure it's got like 5 or 6 AKAs.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

Under Siege


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Correct!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 77
TrolleyDave: 28
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 24
R4man18: 13
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## krartan (Jun 10, 2008)

Dances With Wolves


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

krartan said:
			
		

> Dances With Wolves



No, sorry.


----------



## krartan (Jun 10, 2008)

I dunno if I'm allowed to guess successively, but it's not stated in the rules, so here goes...

Last of the Mohicans?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Guess as many times as you want, it keeps the flow of the game going.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 10, 2008)

That's correct.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

krartan said:
			
		

> Last of the Mohicans?



Correct!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 77
TrolleyDave: 28
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 24
R4man18: 13
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
krartan: 1


----------



## krartan (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Some of us are old son, you need to post bigger pictures! lol

High School Musical?


----------



## krartan (Jun 10, 2008)

Ahahha, my bad.

And no, it is not.

Hint: It's a documentary.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

Jesus Camp?


----------



## krartan (Jun 10, 2008)

You got it.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

*Scores
*
Bob Evil: 78
TrolleyDave: 28
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 24
R4man18: 13
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
krartan: 1


----------



## krartan (Jun 10, 2008)

Beverly Hills Ninja!






 I likes the movie.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

krartan said:
			
		

> Beverly Hills Ninja!



Correct!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 78
TrolleyDave: 28
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 24
R4man18: 13
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
krartan: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## krartan (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

The Fountain


----------



## krartan (Jun 10, 2008)

Very much so.

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 79
TrolleyDave: 28
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 24
R4man18: 13
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
krartan: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## krartan (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm stumped. I recognize MST3K, though.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 10, 2008)

If you're looking for the movie they were discussing in mst3k, I'm pretty sure it was _Laserblast_.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> If you're looking for the movie they were discussing in mst3k, I'm pretty sure it was _Laserblast_.



Car Wrecked!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 79
TrolleyDave: 28
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 25
R4man18: 13
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
krartan: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 10, 2008)

Should be an easy one:


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

Doctor Zhivago


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 10, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Doctor Zhivago


That's it!  I had a suspicion you would recognize Julie Christie right away, but I had to put up a movie that made me think cold thoughts.  It's sweltering in my office today.

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 80
TrolleyDave: 28
Matriculated: 25
Szyslak: 25
R4man18: 13
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
krartan: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmmm ... a movie starring Sting, Debbie Reynolds and God ... another railing kill perhaps?


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 10, 2008)

Space Mutiny


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Space Mutiny




Correct!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 80
TrolleyDave: 28
Szyslak: 26
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 13
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
krartan: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 10, 2008)

Best. Movie. Ever.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Marathon Man?


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

Remo : Unarmed & Dangerous AKA Remo Williams : The Adventure Begins AKA Remo the Destroyer


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 10, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Remo : Unarmed & Dangerous AKA Remo Williams : The Adventure Begins AKA Remo the Destroyer


AKA Correct!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 28
Szyslak: 26
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 13
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
krartan: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

I will accept a couple of different titles for this ...


----------



## Man18 (Jun 10, 2008)

The Brain That Wouldn't Die I saw this movie when i was young. Scary as hell imo.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 10, 2008)

_O Dolofonos tou call girl_


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 10, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> The Brain That Wouldn't Die I saw this movie when i was young. Scary as hell imo.



Correct!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 28
Szyslak: 26
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 14
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
krartan: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have this on a dvd set, I plan to watch it tonight.


----------



## Nintenterd (Jun 10, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> I have this on a dvd set, I plan to watch it tonight.




godzilla?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 10, 2008)

lol no its not godzilla


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 10, 2008)

Correct!

Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 29
Szyslak: 26
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 14
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
krartan: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

A pretty recent and easy one


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2008)

Be Kind Rewind!


----------



## The Worst (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't know why, but i want to say spaceballs


----------



## Nintenterd (Jun 10, 2008)

looks like a weird version of ironman


----------



## Man18 (Jun 10, 2008)

Its Be Kind Rewind people. Shaun was correct. No one recognizes Jack Black?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wayyy too easy. But I did it for the lulz


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Be Kind Rewind!



Spot on geezer!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 29
Szyslak: 26
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 14
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
krartan: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
shaunj66 : 1


----------



## JPH (Jun 10, 2008)

Could I have a hint...

If so, is the actor Adam Sandler in that movie?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Could I have a hint...
> 
> If so, is the actor Adam Sandler in that movie?



Anthony Michael Hall is if I've got the movie right.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 10, 2008)

Weird Science Shaun


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Weird Science Shaun


Bingo bango!

*Hums theme tune*


----------



## JPH (Jun 10, 2008)

Shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Bingo







You rang?

My Turn - 






Hint: 2001 was the year it came out.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 10, 2008)

How High.
Not your turn lol.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is the point list with my point from 14 to 15 for the weird science.


Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 29
Szyslak: 26
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 15
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
krartan: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
shaunj66 : 1


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 11, 2008)

Motel Hell


----------



## Man18 (Jun 11, 2008)

Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 29
Szyslak: 26
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 15
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
krartan: 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Mr Noid : 1


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

Any chance of you hosting the pic somewhere else?  It's not showing up for me.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit : Trancers?


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 11, 2008)

Nope, hint pic added


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2008)

Damn, I'm sure I know that movie.  The first pic is familiar as hell.


----------



## krartan (Jun 12, 2008)

Troll 2.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## krartan (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeaahhh boy.

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 29
Szyslak: 26
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 15
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
krartan: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Mr Noid : 1






If you can't tell what's going on, someone is being chopped in half.


----------



## fischju (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you sure it isn't a giant monster eating a giant guy from an 80s japanese live-action mecha series?


----------



## krartan (Jun 12, 2008)

There's a hint in the upper left corner.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like _Turkish Star Wars_


----------



## krartan (Jun 12, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Looks like _Turkish Star Wars_



I also would've taken Dünyay? Kurtaran Adam.

Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 29
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 15
fischju: 11
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
krartan: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Mr Noid : 1


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## fischju (Jun 13, 2008)

12 Angry Men?


----------



## jgu1994 (Jun 13, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> 12 Angry Men?



I'm pretty sure it is. I recognize that nerdy dude anywhere. IMO the movie was really good. We watched it during english and I thought it was really good, like the play or w/e that thing is considered.


----------



## fischju (Jun 13, 2008)

Whew, I almost gave up until I saw the knife


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 13, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> 12 Angry Men?


Correct!  Well spotted.

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 29
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 15
fischju: 12
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
krartan: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
Urza: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Mr Noid : 1


----------



## fischju (Jun 13, 2008)

It might not be fair after 12 Angry Men, and maybe only phoood will get it, and everybody would expect Fear and Loathing right now, but no!


----------



## krartan (Jun 13, 2008)

Evangelion


Rebuild of Evangelion, specifically.


----------



## fischju (Jun 13, 2008)

It is AN Evangelion movie (need to be more specific)


----------



## fischju (Jun 13, 2008)

Rebuild of Evangelion is a tetrology of films, this is the first one, 1.0 You Are (Not) Alone. Nobody else will get it though. 

Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 29
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 15
fischju: 12
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Mr Noid : 1
Urza: 1


----------



## krartan (Jun 14, 2008)

:]. I guess what I did technically was cheating, then.


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 14, 2008)

the man who sued GOD


----------



## krartan (Jun 14, 2008)

Mr. Noid said:
			
		

> the man who sued GOD



Aye, it is.

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 29
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 15
fischju: 12
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Mr Noid : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Urza: 1


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)

Killer Klowns From Outer Space?


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 15, 2008)

Correct!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)

One of my favourite movies!  I thought I'd recognized the candy floss!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 30
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 15
fischju: 12
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Mr Noid : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Urza: 1

Next up :


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> One of my favourite movies!  I thought I'd recognized the candy floss!


Oh, you mean Cotton Candy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)

Mr. Noid said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Candy floss dammit!


----------



## The Worst (Jun 15, 2008)

is that OJ?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> is that OJ?



Nope, no OJ in that movie.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dawn of the Dead original.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Dawn of the Dead original.



Correct!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 30
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 15
fischju: 12
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Mr Noid : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Urza: 1
Fast6191 : 1


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, I really should not play before I fall asleep.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 15, 2008)

Police Academy?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nope.
I will edit this with a clue about 6:30pm (GMT/UTC) (just about 3pm).


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)

Blues Brothers?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Blues Brothers?



You got it.

Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 31
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 15
fischju: 12
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Mr Noid : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Urza: 1
Fast6191 : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)

This one should be easy-ish.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 15, 2008)

looks like a boy and his dog. 2nd pic or hint pwease.

im guessing red dawn.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> im guessing red dawn.



Then your guess would be correct good sir!

*Scores*
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 31
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 16
fischju: 12
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Mr Noid : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Urza: 1
Fast6191 : 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 15, 2008)

willow?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 15, 2008)

yup
Scores
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 31
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 16
fischju: 12
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Mr Noid : 3
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Urza: 1
Fast6191 : 1


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thunderbolt and Lightfoot?


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 16, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Thunderbolt and Lightfoot?



Yar it is. Deffo.


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 16, 2008)

Correct!


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

load the scores ill post a mov in a min or 2


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Scores
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 31
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 17
fischju: 12
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Mr Noid : 3
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Urza: 1
Fast6191 : 1


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 16, 2008)

Peggy Sue Got Married?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 16, 2008)

More or less. I accidently got a pic of the director int he shot so its the shooting of the movie. 

Scores
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 31
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 17
fischju: 12
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
Mr Noid : 4
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Urza: 1
Fast6191 : 1


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Licensed To Drive?


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 16, 2008)

no, good guess though


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Fast Getaway?


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 16, 2008)

Correct! I had some good hint pics too..

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 32
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 17
fischju: 12
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
Mr Noid : 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Urza: 1
Fast6191 : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Next up!  Not too sure how hard this one will be.


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 16, 2008)

CB4? The name escaped me so I used google. Allowed?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Mr. Noid said:
			
		

> CB4? The name escaped me so I used google. Allowed?



Correct!

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 32
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 17
fischju: 12
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
Mr Noid : 5
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Urza: 1
Fast6191 : 1


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Best of the Best!

lol I was gonna use that but grabbed CB4 instead!


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 16, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Best of the Best!
> 
> lol I was gonna use that but grabbed CB4 instead!


Really? lol

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 33
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 17
fischju: 12
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
Mr Noid : 5
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Urza: 1
Fast6191 : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Seriously!

Anyway, next up!


----------



## fischju (Jun 16, 2008)

Shaolin Soccer?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Shaolin Soccer?



Gooooal!

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 33
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 17
fischju: 13
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
Mr Noid : 5
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Urza: 1
Fast6191 : 1


----------



## fischju (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Factory Girl?


----------



## fischju (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Control?


----------



## fischju (Jun 16, 2008)

I talked to somebody the other day who had never heard of Joy Division, and it made me sad. 


Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 34
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 17
fischju: 13
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
Mr Noid : 5
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Joy Division are one of my favourite bands.  Ian Curtis had such a strong haunting voice.  Ever listened to Warsaw?

Next up! (Seriously easy one)


----------



## The Worst (Jun 16, 2008)

me myself and irene


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Of course!

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 34
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 17
fischju: 13
Greyhound: 7
WildWon: 7
tomqman: 6
Mr Noid : 5
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1


----------



## fischju (Jun 16, 2008)

That was fast

I have the Joy Division discography, Shadowplay is one of my favorite songs


----------



## The Worst (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm on the board!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> That was fast
> 
> I have the Joy Division discography, Shadowplay is one of my favorite songs
> 
> ...



Don't worry, in this thread we wait for the person who's supposed to go next!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 16, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> That was fast
> 
> I have the Joy Division discography, Shadowplay is one of my favorite songs


THat reminds me, I ned to go grab that...I love what I've heard of Joy Division so I've ben meaning to get it but forgot.

/me hops over to the pirate bay


----------



## The Worst (Jun 16, 2008)

clue:


----------



## fischju (Jun 16, 2008)

I have no idea


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2008)

Haven't got a single idea.  Some more clues.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 16, 2008)

new movie:









the last one was _Smithereens_


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Brick?


----------



## The Worst (Jun 16, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Brick?



yeah


Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 34
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 17
fischju: 13
*WildWon: 8*
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 6
Mr Noid : 5
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1


----------



## WildWon (Jun 16, 2008)

Haven't seen Brick yet, really want to. Looks quite interesting!

Here's the next one!


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 16, 2008)

Student Bodies?


----------



## wiidsguy (Jun 17, 2008)

I konw thats the one with that guy, and the girl right.


----------



## wiidsguy (Jun 17, 2008)

Just kidding. sorry repost by mistake


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

Mr. Noid said:
			
		

> Student Bodies?



Yuppers!

*Scores*
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 34
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 17
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 6
*Mr Noid : 6*
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2008)

attack of the guys with bad mullet things?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 18, 2008)

Suburban Commando


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jun 18, 2008)

Correct!

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 34
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 18
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 6
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## moozxy (Jun 18, 2008)

Spirited Away


----------



## Man18 (Jun 18, 2008)

Correct!

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 34
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 18
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 6
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1


----------



## moozxy (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Jun 18, 2008)

Lost in Translation


----------



## moozxy (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeshhhhhh

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 34
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 19
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 6
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 18, 2008)

SECOND CLUE


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 18, 2008)

The Reaping?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 19, 2008)

nope.


----------



## fischju (Jun 19, 2008)

Heartwood?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 19, 2008)

nope.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 19, 2008)

11:14?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 19, 2008)

Now that took a while.

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 35
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 19
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 6
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 19, 2008)

Next up :


----------



## Man18 (Jun 19, 2008)

Mean Streets.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 19, 2008)

Correct!

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 35
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 20
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 6
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 20, 2008)

TrollyDave, take my turn please.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2008)

No worries, cheers mate.


----------



## Man18 (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol, you picked an easy one. Easy point to who ever nabs it first.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Lol, you picked an easy one. Easy point to who ever nabs it first.



Yeah, I'm trying to pick more popular movies.  Hopefully more people will join in then.


----------



## tomqman (Jun 20, 2008)

Stir Crazy?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> Stir Crazy?



Correct!

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 35
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 20
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 20, 2008)

Seeing how Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder only had 4 movies togeather, but they were 4 of the best movies ever, there's a 1 in 4 chance to get it right...

"Another You" from 1991
"See No Evil, Hear No Evil" from 1989
"Stir Crazy" from 1980
and "Silver Streak" from 1976

And no, I didn't look these up, I'm just a huge Gene Wilder fan...

edit :  added quotes to the movie titles


----------



## tomqman (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Jun 20, 2008)

The Forbidden Kingdom.


----------



## tomqman (Jun 20, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> The Forbidden Kingdom.


yep too easy lol

Correct!

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 35
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 21
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1


----------



## Man18 (Jun 21, 2008)

Take my turn who ever.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 21, 2008)

I see luke wilson, but i suck at thinking.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 21, 2008)

Idiocracy


----------



## The Worst (Jun 21, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> Idiocracy



yep.


Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 35
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 21
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1 
Sleeping Dragon: 1


----------



## greyhound (Jun 22, 2008)

your turn, SleepingDragon


----------



## oNiX (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## fischju (Jun 23, 2008)

Somebody go


----------



## Man18 (Jun 23, 2008)

CURRENT SCORES

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 35
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 21
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2008)

A Hard Days Night?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 23, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> A Hard Days Night?


CURRENT SCORES

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
*TrolleyDave: 36*
Szyslak: 27
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 21
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Jun 24, 2008)

_The Hitcher_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> _The Hitcher_



Correct!

Scores
-----------
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 36
*Szyslak: 28*
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 21
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 24, 2008)

Mmmmm, finger soup.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2008)

No pic showing.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 24, 2008)

Woops.  Looks like something's wonky with the image upload service after the sever switch.

Here it is:


----------



## science (Jun 24, 2008)

The Pink Panther?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2008)

Snatch!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Snatch!



Yea, thats it, i came in too late.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 24, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Snatch!


Not sure how to write out "correct" in barely understandable Scottish, so I'll just say:

Correct!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
*TrolleyDave: 37*
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 21
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1


----------



## WildWon (Jun 24, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hows about: Ayeyagottitrye!

(said slow "Aye, Ya got it right!")


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2008)

They're not Scots, they're Pikies.  It's kind of like a cross between Irish, Cornish and English!

I picked a slightly harder movie.  Sorry for the pic quality, it's taken off a Taiwanese DVD.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 24, 2008)

uhh... military dude fights ninjas?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> uhh... military dude fights ninjas?



lol Nope sorry! The one on the right is Jet Li.


----------



## AGENT209T (Jun 24, 2008)

is it Fist of Legend?


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 24, 2008)

It's not "The One", is it?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 24, 2008)

AGENT209T said:
			
		

> is it Fist of Legend?



It is!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 37
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 21
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
*AGENT209T : 1*


----------



## AGENT209T (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2008)

Knight Moves?


----------



## AGENT209T (Jun 25, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Knight Moves?


You Sir are CORRECT!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't forget to update to scores mate!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
*TrolleyDave: 38*
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 21
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
AGENT209T : 1

This one might be a little tricky so I'll give a clue, the guy in the screenshot is Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## Golds (Jun 25, 2008)

The Decline of Western Civilization Part II: The Metal Years ?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2008)

Golds said:
			
		

> The Decline of Western Civilization Part II: The Metal Years?



Nope sorry.  It's a horror movie based around a specific day.


----------



## Golds (Jun 25, 2008)

april fools day !


----------



## AGENT209T (Jun 25, 2008)

Trick or Treat?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2008)

AGENT209T said:
			
		

> Trick or Treat?



Correct!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 38
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 21
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
*AGENT209T : 2*
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1


----------



## AGENT209T (Jun 25, 2008)

this one should be fairly easy 
and sorry TrolleyDave will keep the scores updated


----------



## The Worst (Jun 25, 2008)

2001 a space odyssey


----------



## Man18 (Jun 25, 2008)

would have guessed mission to mars.


----------



## AGENT209T (Jun 25, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> 2001 a space odyssey
> 
> you would think so but no....
> 
> QUOTE(R4man18 @ Jun 24 2008, 10:38 PM) would have guessed mission to mars.



No


----------



## NYCvinster (Jun 25, 2008)

Star Trek - The Motion Picture


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep, pretty sure it's Star Trek.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 25, 2008)

I wanna say Star Trek : Wrath of Kahn, or Search for Spock...

final vote... Search for Spock


----------



## AGENT209T (Jun 25, 2008)

NYCvinster said:
			
		

> Star Trek - The Motion Picture



Yes Sir!

Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 38
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 21
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
*NYCvinster : 1*


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 25, 2008)

It's the original Star Trek movie.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2008)

The Wizard OF Gore?


----------



## NYCvinster (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes

Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 39
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 21
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
NYCvinster : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## NYCvinster (Jun 28, 2008)

Step Up 2 the Streets


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2008)

NYCvinster said:
			
		

> Step Up 2 the Streets



Yep.

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 39
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 21
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
*NYCvinster : 2*
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1


----------



## NYCvinster (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Jun 29, 2008)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## NYCvinster (Jun 29, 2008)

Yep. one of my favs

Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 39
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
*R4man18: 22*
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
NYCvinster : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1


----------



## tomqman (Jun 29, 2008)

about time i thought that name the movie was dead lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2008)

Nope, it's just slow-paced!


----------



## NYCvinster (Jun 29, 2008)

what was slow paced? Kiss Kiss Bang Bang?


----------



## Man18 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## NYCvinster (Jun 30, 2008)

Rhinestone


----------



## Man18 (Jun 30, 2008)

Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 39
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 22
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
*NYCvinster : 3*
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Jul 1, 2008)

Creepshow 2?


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Man18 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ive seen that so many time but I cant remember the name.

Little boy controls everything with his mind. not a whole movie its part of a movie like creepshow.

Twilight Zone the movie?


TZ was my first guess but I changed it. AGH.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 1, 2008)

Twilight Zone The Movie


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The scene I posted is when he's about to pull that mutant rabbit out of the hat!

Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 39
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
*R4man18: 23*
fischju: 13
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
NYCvinster : 3
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1


----------



## greyhound (Jul 2, 2008)

it's been over a day.
if you have a screenshot to post may as well do it now


----------



## Man18 (Jul 2, 2008)

Forgot it was my turn so i posted an easy one.


----------



## fischju (Jul 2, 2008)

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Man18 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yup smile.gif The scene I posted is when he's about to pull that mutant rabbit out of the hat!

Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 39
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 23
*fischju: 14*
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
NYCvinster : 3
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 2, 2008)

There was a mutant bunny scene in Driving Miss Daisy?


----------



## fischju (Jul 2, 2008)

I also forgot, so an easy one


----------



## greyhound (Jul 3, 2008)

hint


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2008)

The Incredible Hulk?


----------



## fischju (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope, it is a 2006 film


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2008)

The Departed?


----------



## Man18 (Jul 3, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Incredible Hulk?


Jack Nicholson was in the Incredible Hulk?


----------



## fischju (Jul 3, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Departed?



Scores

Bob Evil: 81
*TrolleyDave: 40*
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 23
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
NYCvinster : 3
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Jul 4, 2008)

Freddy Vs Jason


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Freddy Vs Jason



Correct!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 40
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
*R4man18: 24*
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
NYCvinster : 3
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1


----------



## Man18 (Jul 4, 2008)

Posting an easy one. This is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2008)

Tank Girl?


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 4, 2008)

Class of 1999


----------



## Man18 (Jul 4, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Tank Girl?


Correct!

Scores

Bob Evil: 81
*TrolleyDave: 41.3*
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 24
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
NYCvinster : 3
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Nottulys (Jul 4, 2008)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> Forgetting Sarah Marshall



Correct!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 41.3
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 24
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
NYCvinster : 3
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
*Nottulys : 1*


----------



## Man18 (Jul 4, 2008)

Army of Darkness.


----------



## greyhound (Jul 5, 2008)

Can anyone confirm this? from the abbreviation in the filename he seems to be right


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 5, 2008)

Yep, it's definitely Army Of Darkness.  I can even tell you what DVD edition it's from looking at the picture!


----------



## greyhound (Jul 5, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yep, it's definitely Army Of Darkness.  I can even tell you what DVD edition it's from looking at the picture!



k


Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 41.3
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
*R4man18: 25*
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
NYCvinster : 3
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1

R4man18 your turn....


----------



## Man18 (Jul 5, 2008)

Easy movie. enjoyed it when I was young.


----------



## The Worst (Jul 5, 2008)

total recall


----------



## Man18 (Jul 6, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> total recall


No. 

hINT: the woman in the photo is a model.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 6, 2008)

Manneuin?


----------



## Man18 (Jul 6, 2008)

No but somehow extremely close.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 6, 2008)

Mannequin 2 - On The Move ?


----------



## Man18 (Jul 6, 2008)

NYCvinster said:
			
		

> Mannequin 2 - On The Move ?


Nope.

Please study the pics they are super easy and anyone should be able to answer if they just take a peak at the dumb photos.


----------



## WelshLadGriff (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh crap. I know this. It's stars Bruce Willis doesn't it?


----------



## perkele (Jul 6, 2008)

The Fifth Element


----------



## Man18 (Jul 6, 2008)

WelshLadGriff said:
			
		

> Oh crap. I know this. It's stars Bruce Willis doesn't it?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(perkele @ Jul 6 2008, 06:42 PM) The Fifth Element



No, NO.


----------



## WelshLadGriff (Jul 6, 2008)

Forget the last comment =P

Let's see..


----------



## Man18 (Jul 6, 2008)

WelshLadGriff said:
			
		

> Forget the last comment =P
> 
> Let's see..


No reason 2 he didnt get it right.


----------



## WelshLadGriff (Jul 6, 2008)

I tell you one thing, you must have a good taste in movies =3


----------



## fischju (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't remember the name!


----------



## Man18 (Jul 6, 2008)

The movie is fruity.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 7, 2008)

Cherry 2000


----------



## Man18 (Jul 7, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Cherry 2000


Scores

That took a while.

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 41.3
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 25
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
NYCvinster : 3
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm new on this thread. Do I post one now?


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 7, 2008)

the person who guesses successfully posts the next screenshot


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 7, 2008)

Well after 160 pages, I'm guessing the most popular movies have 
already been done, so here's a semi-eclectic one for ya.










In case you can't see it, here's a link


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 7, 2008)

Dr. Strangelove (or how I learned to stop worrying and love the bomb)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 7, 2008)

NYCvinster said:
			
		

> Dr. Strangelove (or how I learned to stop worrying and love the bomb)





Ab-so-lutely! (and he even got the full name)



Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 41.3
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 25
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
NYCvinster : 4
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 8, 2008)

My turn!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2008)

Vampires?


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes. (I'd also accept John Carpenter's Vampies)


Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 42.3
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 25
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
NYCvinster : 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto:  1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 8, 2008)

Bad Boys 2?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2008)

Nope.  It's not an American movie.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 8, 2008)

Trolly rarely does US movies because he isnt from the US. Always expect it to be a UK movie unless you are certain its American.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Trolly rarely does US movies because he isnt from the US. Always expect it to be a UK movie unless you are certain its American.



It's a French movie.


----------



## The Worst (Jul 8, 2008)

we surrender?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> we surrender?



Nope, sorry.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 8, 2008)

Banlieue 13 or Suburb 13


David Belle ftw.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Banlieue 13 or Suburb 13



Correct! It's also called District 13 here in the UK.  Great movie, I'd love to do freeroaming.

*Scores*
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 42.3
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
*R4man18: 26*
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
NYCvinster : 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1


----------



## Man18 (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2008)

One of my favourite movies of all time!  Sleepwalkers.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 8, 2008)

Scared the shit out of me when I was young.

Scores
Bob Evil: 81
*TrolleyDave: 43.6*
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 26
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
NYCvinster : 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Jul 8, 2008)

Zachariah?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Zachariah?



No sorry, but damn Zachariah sounds good! I don't think I've ever seen it.


----------



## Pook (Jul 8, 2008)

Soggy Bottom


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2008)

Pook said:
			
		

> Soggy Bottom



Nope sorry.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 8, 2008)

Return to Macon County?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2008)

NYCvinster said:
			
		

> Return to Macon County?



Nope sorry. It's set in the future.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 8, 2008)

A boy and his Dog?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2008)

NYCvinster said:
			
		

> A boy and his Dog?



Correct!

*Scores*
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 26
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
*NYCvinster : 5*
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## TaeK (Jul 9, 2008)

Sense and Sensibility


uh... ew?


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 9, 2008)

Correct!

Scores
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 26
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
NYCvinster : 5
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
*TaeK : 1*
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1


----------



## The Worst (Jul 9, 2008)

lol that's on right now


----------



## fischju (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't think he knows that you have to post an image...


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 9, 2008)

Is it ok if we move along then?  If so, please see below, if not, well, at least I got to use a a whole slew of commas incorrectly, yes?
(click to load)


----------



## Man18 (Jul 9, 2008)

Pennies from Heaven


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 9, 2008)

Correct!

Correct!

Scores
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 27
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
NYCvinster : 5
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1


----------



## Man18 (Jul 9, 2008)

Favorite anime next to akira.

Should be an easy guess.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 9, 2008)

Ghost in the Shell?


----------



## Man18 (Jul 10, 2008)

No.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 10, 2008)

Armitage III (Dual Matrix). 
It's been awhile since I saw this one, I'll have to re-rent it.

(didn't the creator of this also do Serial Experiments Lain?)


----------



## Man18 (Jul 11, 2008)

you are super close.  its not Dual Matrix.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 11, 2008)

Armitage III


----------



## Man18 (Jul 11, 2008)

NYCvinster said:
			
		

> Armitage III


Close enough.

Correct!

Correct!

Scores
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 27
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
Mr Noid : 6
NYCvinster : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 11, 2008)

(I assume then it was Armitage III Poly Matrix....?)

ok, next up....


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm Gonna Git You Sucka


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 11, 2008)

Correct!

Scores
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 27
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
*Mr Noid : 7*
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
NYCvinster : 6
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 11, 2008)

Raising Cain?


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 11, 2008)

Correct!
--
Scores
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 27
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
*NYCvinster : 7*
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
The Worst : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## The Worst (Jul 11, 2008)

12 angry men


----------



## fischju (Jul 11, 2008)

12 Angry Men, again

edit: Beat!


----------



## The Worst (Jul 12, 2008)

i'm 100% sure that im right sooo moving right along:












Scores
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 27
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
NYCvinster : 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
*The Worst : 2*
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 12, 2008)

Correct! (timing was close on that one!!!)
--
Scores
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
R4man18: 27
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
NYCvinster : 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
*The Worst : 2*
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1

Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 12, 2008)

Judge Dredd


----------



## Man18 (Jul 12, 2008)

Demolition Man


----------



## The Worst (Jul 12, 2008)

NYCvinster said:
			
		

> Judge Dredd
> 
> 
> 
> ...





is correct!  Sly's best work!




Scores
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
Szyslak: 28
*R4man18: 28*
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 14
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
NYCvinster : 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1


----------



## Man18 (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 12, 2008)

black hawk down?


----------



## Man18 (Jul 12, 2008)

no.


----------



## greyhound (Jul 13, 2008)

behind enemy lines?


----------



## Man18 (Jul 13, 2008)

no. super easy one.


----------



## greyhound (Jul 13, 2008)

hint?


----------



## Man18 (Jul 13, 2008)

I made a topic about it -s.


----------



## fischju (Jul 13, 2008)

Edens Log?


----------



## Man18 (Jul 13, 2008)

minus S BFT

Scores
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
Szyslak: 28
R4man18: 28
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 15
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
NYCvinster : 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Urza: 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1


----------



## fischju (Jul 13, 2008)

I hardly deserve that point, but you old guys are getting way too far ahead of me!

An easy one:

(I love this shot)


----------



## Man18 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hamlet.


----------



## fischju (Jul 13, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Hamlet.



I need to find some more films from above the arctic circle!

Scores
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
Szyslak: 28
R4man18: 29
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 15
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
NYCvinster : 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1


----------



## Man18 (Jul 13, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> R4man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take my turn if you will please, im heading to bed for the night.


----------



## fischju (Jul 13, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A very hard one, just for you


----------



## Golds (Jul 14, 2008)

inner space


----------



## fischju (Jul 14, 2008)

No, hint: came out this year, leading with the star of a very popular show.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 14, 2008)

Is it Pathology??


----------



## Man18 (Jul 14, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Is it Pathology??


if not that seems to be pretty close.


----------



## fischju (Jul 14, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Is it Pathology??



It is

Scores
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
Szyslak: 28
R4man18: 29
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 15
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
NYCvinster : 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1
*Curley5959 : 1*


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 15, 2008)

Just in case you don't know Curley5959, it's your turn to post a screen cap.  If you did know, and haven't done it yet, then get on it.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Some of us need this thread in times of boredom.

BTW, updated score list.  Some people have moved up, and R4man18 has deservedly moved into 3rd.  

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
R4man18: 29
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 15
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
NYCvinster : 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1
*Curley5959 : 1*


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry about the delay.. Im in a different time zone and was sleeping.. Anyway, Here is the next screen cap...


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 15, 2008)

The Fabulous Baker Boys?


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 15, 2008)

nope!!


----------



## Man18 (Jul 15, 2008)

A Nightmare on Elm Street?


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 15, 2008)

nope!! Three more guesses until I give a hint.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway.. Im off to bed.. So no complaining about having to wait!!


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 16, 2008)

anyone??? Im not giving up until someone guesses it..


----------



## Man18 (Jul 16, 2008)

post another pic and hint.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 16, 2008)

I will post another picture if no one can guess the movie after I have given you this hint:

"American movie made in the 1980's"

If you can't guess the movie from that hint, I will post another pic..


----------



## Man18 (Jul 16, 2008)

it looks like an older movie. wasnt really hard to guess that becasue of the converse/flannel the guy is wearing.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 16, 2008)

Is this picture showing a renowned/significant scene?


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 16, 2008)

This pic is showing a significant scene which was towards the end of the movie..

Another hint:

"One of the lead actors of this movie also stars in Indiana Jones Raiders of the Lost Ark and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull"


----------



## Man18 (Jul 16, 2008)

Starman was an ok movie.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 16, 2008)

*CORRECT!!!*





About time someone guessed it.. and with all those hints as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
*R4man18: 30*
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 15
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
NYCvinster : 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1
Curley5959 : 1


----------



## Man18 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## The Worst (Jul 16, 2008)

army of darkness


----------



## Man18 (Jul 16, 2008)

no



ADDITION 

and if you listened to any randy newman you would know that.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 16, 2008)

Evil Dead


----------



## Man18 (Jul 16, 2008)

no


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 16, 2008)

Evil Dead 2 Book of the Dead? (this one is tougher than i thought)


----------



## Man18 (Jul 16, 2008)

NYCvinster said:
			
		

> Evil Dead 2 Book of the Dead? (this one is tougher than i thought)


CORRECT!!! biggrin.gif

About time someone guessed it.. and with all those hints as well smile.gif

Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 43.6
R4man18: 30
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 15
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
NYCvinster : 8
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1
Curley5959 : 1


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm at work & won't be able to post my responsive movie pic for another 6 hours (if you don't mind waiting) & although posting a movie pic is my fav part of this game, I'll let someone else jump-in and post a pic for me if they want to keep this thread moving along.

(yeah, I knew it wasn't Army of Darkness, and I guess the dirt on Bruce Campbell's face looked a little too 'clean' to be from the first film 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 17, 2008)

The Full Monty?


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 17, 2008)

Correct! (that one was for you Trolley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
Scores

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 44.6
R4man18: 30
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 15
NYCvinster : 8
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1
Curley5959 : 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## fischju (Jul 17, 2008)

Derailed?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 17, 2008)

Correct!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 44.6
R4man18: 30
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
*fischju: 16*
NYCvinster : 8
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1
Curley5959 : 1


----------



## fischju (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh crap, I forgot. Let me go get a new picture.


----------



## fischju (Jul 18, 2008)

Super easy that I probably already did, because I forgot (and I don't have any other movies on my HDD right now!)


----------



## science (Jul 18, 2008)

Anchorman


----------



## fischju (Jul 18, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Anchorman



*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 44.6
R4man18: 30
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 16
NYCvinster : 8
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
TaeK : 1


Spoiler



shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1


Curley5959 : 1
*science : 1*

This list is way too long. Any objections to this?


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't think it would present a problem; Is there any downside to doing that? I can't think of one...


----------



## science (Jul 18, 2008)

Yay I gots me a point on the 170th page


----------



## fischju (Jul 18, 2008)

Superhero movie?


----------



## science (Jul 18, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Superhero movie?




*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 44.6
R4man18: 30
Szyslak: 28
Matriculated: 25
*fischju: 17*
NYCvinster : 8
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
TaeK : 1


Spoiler



shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1


Curley5959 : 1
science:1


----------



## fischju (Jul 18, 2008)

Lucky guess on my part, my sisters love Drake and Josh *goes to find movie*


----------



## science (Jul 18, 2008)

Its actually pretty funny if you guys haven't seen it


----------



## fischju (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll get it for when some friends come over


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 18, 2008)

Dark City?


----------



## fischju (Jul 18, 2008)

Nope, but great movie

The scene where Dr. Schreber adds another rat to his circular maze when he is giving Emma Murdoch enough information to start her involvement is one of my favorites (of any movie).


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 18, 2008)

Batman Begins??
The Dark Night??

I cant decide.. one of those!!?? I think..


----------



## Man18 (Jul 18, 2008)

Battlefield Earth?


----------



## fischju (Jul 18, 2008)

Nope, nope, and nope. Seems I've found a great screencap here.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 18, 2008)

I wouldnt say great. It doesnt include enough information to allow even a close guess.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 18, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> One person posts a screenshot of a film, any film (keep it clean), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene




No lead character, but would you say it's a renowned/significant scene?


----------



## Man18 (Jul 18, 2008)

if the movie is King Kong it is.


----------



## fischju (Jul 18, 2008)

It isn't any of those. This should give it away though.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 18, 2008)

Star Wars: Ep 3?


----------



## fischju (Jul 18, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Star Wars: Ep 3?



*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 44.6
R4man18: 30
Szyslak: 29
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 17
NYCvinster : 8
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
TaeK : 1


Spoiler



shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1
Curley5959 : 1


science:1

I'm suprised nobody guessed Blade Runner


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 18, 2008)

(I'd say that scene from Blade Runner is very relevant/significant)


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 18, 2008)

I love Blade Runner.  I have to watch that again this weekend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a feeling that was from Star Wars, but couldn't place the episode until you put Jimmy Smits up there.

New movie:


----------



## Man18 (Jul 18, 2008)

Leap of Faith?


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 18, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Leap of Faith?



Correct!

*Scores*

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 44.6
*R4man18: 31*
Szyslak: 29
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 17
NYCvinster : 8
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
TaeK : 1


Spoiler



shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1
Curley5959 : 1


science:1


----------



## Man18 (Jul 18, 2008)

probably posted b4 but its a great movie so im posting.






```
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 44.6
R4man18: 31
Szyslak: 29
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 17
NYCvinster : 8
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1
Curley5959 : 1
science:1
```


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 18, 2008)

American Psycho


----------



## Man18 (Jul 18, 2008)

```
Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 44.6
R4man18: 31
Szyslak: 29
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 17
NYCvinster : 9
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1
Curley5959 : 1
science:1
```


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Spec2K (Jul 19, 2008)

"Cloverfiend."  It's what I like to call this movie, but of course the real title to this movie is, "Cloverfield."


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 19, 2008)

Cloverfield

edit : Damn you!


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 19, 2008)

Correct.... This film gave me a headache in the theaters.

Bob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 44.6
R4man18: 31
Szyslak: 29
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 17
NYCvinster : 9
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Spek2K : 1
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1
Curley5959 : 1
science:1


----------



## Man18 (Jul 19, 2008)

That chick is kinda hot.


----------



## tomqman (Jul 19, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> That chick is kinda hot.


lol

but its a really good movie


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 19, 2008)

It's been 18 hrs & no pic posted


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 19, 2008)

I know I have not really be playing (I promise I have been watching but as I tend to come hourly I either miss out or it seems my knowledge of classic films is not enough (the 70s and early 80's is a blank for me, before (right back to the introduction of "talkies" (go my grandma)) and to some extent after that period is fine)).

So just a thought but is is worth having multiple films up at once (max three for now) and perhaps limiting to one film per "you got it correct" reply. I realise the top5 posters may be running out at some point which may not help such matters and it would be nominally harder to "moderate" but hopefully it will be better with regards to getting people playing and not as much leveling the scores but hopefully doing something interesting).

Regarding scores being too long these days.

```
[codebox][/codebox]
```
Demo
CODEBob Evil: 81
TrolleyDave: 44.6
R4man18: 31
Szyslak: 29
Matriculated: 25
fischju: 17
NYCvinster : 9
WildWon: 8
Mr Noid : 7
Greyhound: 7
tomqman: 7
2cb2ct7: 5
krartan: 4
mr_blonde_88 : 3
abaddon41_80 : 3
Orc : 3
wilddenim: 3
The Worst : 2
buggy: 2
laminaatplaat: 2
Wanted: 2
knoxvillz: 2
Bob Loblaw: 2
harryjon35: 2
Thug4L1f3: 2
Little : 2
moozxy: 2
AGENT209T : 2
Spek2K : 1
TaeK : 1
shaunj66 : 1
Spinal_cord: 1
Scalpos: 1
benchma®k: 1
mercluke: 1
gblock247 : 1
Tommy T: 1
slightlyaskew: 1
graeme_85: 1
callmebob: 1
furakon: 1
nando : 1
Exort : 1
nloding : 1
jinxvorheeze : 1
Fast6191 : 1
Sleeping Dragon: 1
Nottulys : 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
Urza : 1
Curley5959 : 1
science:1 

Just for fun as it is not my turn:


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 21, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> So just a thought but is is worth having multiple films up at once (max three for now) and perhaps limiting to one film per "you got it correct" reply. I realise the top5 posters may be running out at some point which may not help such matters and it would be nominally harder to "moderate" but hopefully it will be better with regards to getting people playing and not as much leveling the scores but hopefully doing something interesting).


Seems like it could get confusing, but we might as well give it a try.  Could inject some life.  As long as people follow the rules (written and un-written 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) it should work out fine.  Perhaps we should start with two movies at a time and see how it goes.  The one you posted, and Spec2K can post a new one if he checks back in.  If he doesn't check back in soon, someone can take his turn.

As for the really long score list, I would vote for keeping everyone with 1 or 2 correct answers in a spoiler box, unless the person just guessed correctly.  Even if you use a scrollable codebox, the list is still really long.  But really, it's up to the poster.

Another suggestion to keep things moving:

If someone doesn't post a new movie within 24 hours of being told that their guess is correct, anyone should be free to post the next movie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2008)

We should think about resetting the scores again as well.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 21, 2008)

posting more than one picture at a time has the potential to become a huge mess really fast.
Just imagine 2 pics posted, someone guesses one correctly, but the 2nd pic may take a bit longer, or is answered by a different user.....can you remember to go back and give the proper person a point? and what if that person that guess 1 of the 2 posted pics then posts 2 pictures also; the thread has then moved on but there still may be outstanding pics that were not guessed & the scores have the potential to get f'd.....just too much potential for mayhem, IMHO.....just my 2 cents


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree with trolleydave on resetting the scores since half the people on the list aren't playing anymore.
And with NYCvinster about not allowing more than 1 pic at a time. It would get to be too much of a mess I think.

I was looking at some other boards guess the movie threads and they have thousands of pages and no point score. Some really tough ones, too. One person posted a picture of a cellphone with a little blood on it and someone guessed the Departed and got it right. It was nuts. They really stray away from showing lead characters and such.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't mind re-setting the scores, but R4man18 and fischju have scored quite a bit recently.  They might feel differently.

As for 1 movie or 2, I really don't care either way.  As long as something keeps the thread moving.  I think we could pull off 2 at a time, but we would have to stay on top of it, and it definitely could get all screwed up in a hurry.  Might very well be a little too much for the testing area, in a mostly un-moderated thread.

Doesn't look like Spec2K is going to post, so we might as well just go with FAST's movie and restart the scoring from there if everyone agrees.


----------



## The Worst (Jul 21, 2008)

can i keep my 2 points?  it took me so long to get them


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 21, 2008)

How about playing to a certain score? Like first to 10 (20?) wins and then the score resets and we play again. It would make the game more competitive and keep the scores manageable.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think dont many any decisions unless grayhound wants to do it.

I also feel that if we are going to reset the scores/change the rules this should be locked or unstickied for a new thread to start.

I dont really care about the points I dont think anyone does the guessing is fun not racking up points.


----------



## greyhound (Jul 21, 2008)

TrolleyDave messaged me to talk about new ways to breathe some life into the thread a few weeks/months? back. I suggested a game I had thought about briefly and now having thought about it a bit more and with people wanting something new, this is probably the best time to see what you guys think.

The basic concept:

I make a thread dedicated to organising month long games that have an individual score tally (People say the scores don't matter, but as soon as I introduced them to this thread, instant revival). In that thread, people can suggest themes for games, as in the past people have complained about films being too old/new or not having enough films of their preferred genre. Therefore, the first few games would be specific to popular genres and eras.

Each new game gets it's own thread, not dissimilar to the 'Know Your Temps' threads, where each individual round will be hosted. The reason for having shorter games is that the rules lose meaning as the thread gets longer and it pisses me off when people start posting the same movies. Obviously, we won't enforce this rule between rounds. The winner of each round will be the person with the most points at the end of the month.

Tell me what you think and hopefully TrolleyDave will add his thoughts. We also need some ideas for the 'stoppers', people ducking out of the game after they have made a correct guess or just not returning to check. There's been some times when the thread has been halted for days by an awkward stopper.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 22, 2008)

I belch my general agreement with Mr. Greyhound.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 22, 2008)

That sounds pretty fun greyhound, but I think we would need someone with moderating powers to run it or at least supervise it.  Maybe not though.  I'm in either way.  

We could always appoint a "judge" for each round (maybe the winner of the previous round?).  They could set the genre and settle disputes.  I vote for greyhound as the judge of round one.   

As for "stoppers", we need a rule as to how long people have to post a new movie.  If they don't post within the allotted time frame, they should lose the point, and the previous movie poster goes again.  Just a thought, but we need something strict if this is to be a decent game.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 22, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> Each new game gets it's own thread, not dissimilar to the 'Know Your Temps' threads, where each individual round will be hosted. The reason for having shorter games is that the rules lose meaning as the thread gets longer and it pisses me off when people start posting the same movies. Obviously, we won't enforce this rule between rounds. The winner of each round will be the person with the most points at the end of the month.
> 
> That's a good idea.  I like the idea of doing genres and decades.  How about maybe posting a trivia question about the movie at the same time for a kind of bonus point type thing.  So you could have X (Y) as the scoring where X = number of stills correctly guessed and Y is the number of trivia questions correctly guessed.  That way there's a cryptic clue style hint with the pic in case they're too hard.
> 
> ...



IMO that's the perfect solution for it.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 22, 2008)

If the rules are changing can we do teams.
Like users starting with RTSBMF will be on a team and the rest of the alphabet on a group... lol.

Teams would be cool though.


ADDITION: would be the usual but point goes to team then the user that guessed it posts a new image if he cant another team mate throws one in. (would have to be quite a few teams though and it


nevermind. teams would screw up the game.


----------



## greyhound (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok some good suggestions. Keep them coming. Teams could work, we could try it out for one of the monthly game.

A judge seems like a good idea and there will always be people to watch over the game and step in if people are getting annoying. So we penalise people who don't post a movie in time, what about when they have posted a movie and don't come back to check? I know I've confirmed movies on behalf of others in the past but I never wanted that to happen and I think it should stop for the next round.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm in complete agreement.


----------



## greyhound (Jul 24, 2008)

well if you have any more ideas, send me a message. I'll start this new game going in a few days in time for the beginning of August.

Consider this thread closed.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 24, 2008)

lets keep posting images till the new topic starts.


----------



## tomqman (Jul 24, 2008)

good bye old name the movie hello name the movie v2


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 30, 2008)

So whens the new round starting?  Sort it out!


----------



## greyhound (Aug 1, 2008)

not been on much recently. I'll get something sorted this weekend


----------



## greyhound (Aug 3, 2008)

Link to new thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98698


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2008)

Just for those wondering about my picture it was from Avalon also known as Mamoru Oshii's Avalon.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0267287/

A pretty good film (kind of the reverse of the matrix with a helping of eXistenZ).


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Just for those wondering about my picture it was from Avalon also known as Mamoru Oshii's Avalon.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0267287/
> 
> A pretty good film (kind of the reverse of the matrix with a helping of eXistenZ).



Sounds pretty good, gonna have to check it out.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 22, 2009)

AGHAGAGAGAGAGAG


----------

